# The Emperor of Solmaria



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

THe world shook at the news of the passing of the Old emporer's death, though that could be just the opinions of the Solmaria people who think that the world revolves around them. But if that news did not shake the world, the anouncment of the first new laws of the reining New Emperor certainly did.

*Darhaan* just made it to Faunt and had been staying in the shadowed alleys of the too large city trying to find out what he can do, when he comes across a family of half-orcs looking to leave the city. In helping them dodge the potrols set in the street, he learns from them that there is a meeting in the Sleeping Maiden for those that would refute this new Emperor and his laws. The meeting is tonight and he gets directions to it from the family when he bids them farewaell in his own unique manner.

*Aramil* was traveling from the bourders of his home in search of adventure when he heard the news of the laws. Without delay, he rushed to the capital looking for excitement. Once reaching the city, he hid from the forces of the guard while trying to figure out what to do. He had found a hotel room that did not mind housing him even with his race. The inn was ran by a family of half-orcs, of all people, but it was the best he could find. The other places that he looked into called the patrol the first opertunity they got. The place he is staying is called the Sleeping Maiden.

*Dylan*, though not really effected by the news except for the odvious changes to his carrier, walked the streets openly, but was still looking for work. He happened to find it in the inn of a family of half-orcs who could afford the head tax, he supposed. Either way, no other bards were willing to play at the inn for fear that it would cause them trouble with those loyal to the Emperor (who ever that was), so it paid well, and it kept him busy. The inn was called the Sleeping Maiden.

*Nilbalion* found himself in the _shadow_ of the EMperor's laws in Faunt, and has been trapped there since the law was passed. Or Shar wanted him there, for every attempt to leave had been block by seeming coincidences. What ever the case, that evening he found himself in the deepening shadows of evening, in the shadows of a building looking at the back door of an inn. He feels a great desire to enter and get a table, but each time he had even try to get food in this city has been met with near disaster, so he's not sure if he should proceed. He ponders what to do as the feeling of urgency builds in his breast.

*Xanthas *, having hit a streak of bad luck plays with his silvered dagger in the Sleeping Maiden looking for the man who had said he would meet him here with a job. Boy, that's what he needed, and he was here, but no guy! Looking around the large common area, the half-orc waitresses still catch him by surprise, and for once he feels very little pull to pinch them as they pass. Where was that man? Could one of the people at the other tables be the contact that the man had told him about? There wre at least 3 other fighting men in the inn. Perhaps one of them?

*Lenya* was anctious to leave Faunt, but had not found the means to do so. She had found welcome in an inn of half-orc of all things, and it seems that they did not mind that she seemed not to have been able to pay for the last nights stay, and insist that she stay there for free. They asked her to come down that evening to have a meal on them... and to hear a proposition that may intregue her, whatever that ment. On pressing the innkeeper, he suddonly became quiet and just said that she should come. Well, the law was bound to pull the strangest companions together.

*Kinden* was woken by a Brother of Pelor saying that he had just heard news of a rebelion, and that there was to be a meeting tonight at the Sleeping Maiden. The Order had decided to send a represenitive and asked if Kinden was interested. Hearing that he was, they gave him an amulet and told him that it was blessed by Pelor to help the one that wore it to determine the motives of others. Taking the amulet and telling the brothers that he would return with news if he could, Kinden went in search of the inn, hoping it wasn't a trap.

It's now 6:30 PM in the middle of fall and darkeness is just falling.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

Lenya went down to visit the half-orc family that evening. Her feelings were mixed, but they seemed nice and helpful and surely their proposition would be something, where she could repay the hospitality they had offered, and maybe it would lead her out of this city...

_My thanks to you, for your hospitality! This is not to be taken for granted, these days._ She smiles. _You mentioned something, you wanted to talk with me about?_


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

The half-orc innkeeper smiles at the woman and says "You be welcome, me lady! Please grab a seat, any table that's free would do and I'll have you's meal out shortly." he motions to the tables in the common area. seems that the diner was not to be with the rest of the family, though looking around the room, she can see that all of them are present... the ones she's met anyway. The three daughters where circulating the room making sure that all of the drinks were served and full. The two boys were beside the door, acting as bouncers, though tonight they carred cudgles at their sides which was new. The wife, Lenya could see looking out of the hall that lead to the families quarters.

There were plenty of open tables to choos from. It was just a question of if she wanted one close to the stairs up to her room, the windows or the bar.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2003)

Xanthas sat carving little figures in the rimboard of the bar counter considering the prospect of getting up and going to the bathroom and never coming back.  _Didn't I order a drink_, he thought to himself.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

The orcish looking barkeeper aproaches Xanthas after talking to a human lass (not bad!). Cleaning a clean glass with his clean apron, the orcin asks "Would you be liken something to drink? Beer?" he asks as he reaches to pull another glass out for the fighter.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

Lenya ponders taking a place near the stairs, considering the current times of trouble, but then takes a place next to a window instead.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2003)

"Wine, if you have it.  If not, anything with alcohol will do..."


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

"Indeed we have wine. It wouldn't do not to have nay for our elven patrons." the last said looking at Lenya, before doing a double take. For the first time, he notes that the woman was not elven, but human! He hopes she does not turn out to be a spy for the Emperor!

Distractedly the orcin innkeeper hands the wine to the fighter saying "May the EMperor bless you." distractedly. Then realizing what he sayed, he smiles at the fighter and ammends "If that be a bless you want."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2003)

_Wine! Ahh... I really don't know how I can ever repay that, but if you had just a small glass for me..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2003)

Xanthas throws down enough coin for two.
"Have no fear, milady, I come with...uh...drinks on me!" he stumbles out, in an attempt to be chivalrous.
Xanthas ignores the barkeeper's comment, best not to give away one's allegiance, with all the talk of rebellion and Imperial spies about.


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2003)

Shadowleaf balked slightly at his sudden appearance in a dark alleyway outside what apparently was an Inn of some sort. He regained his composure quickly though and retreated further back into the shadows to survey his surroundings. He whispered quietly to himself, "Shar my lady, why have you chosen to deposit me here?" Since these racist laws of the new Emperor had passed Shadowleaf found it hard to lead a normal life. Even finding an establishment to sell him food was difficult. To him, the protection that Shar had given him in the shadows was a blessing. But now she had cut him loose. _Why_, he wondered. _Why here?_

Something was urging him to go inside. He straightened up and moved slowly towards the door. _If it is what The Dark Lady wants, she must have good reason._ Shadowleaf gripped the door handle tightly and opened the door a crack, peering inside. His gaze from under his hooded cloak scanned the room and rested on the figure behind the bar. Obviously the owner of the Inn. _A Half-Orc! Could this be some Imperial trick? Or possibly someone who could actually pay that ridiculous head tax??_ Shadowleaf's eyes narrowed. He would have to be extra careful.

He made it a point to be on his guard as he slowly inched his way through the doorway into the bar. He kept to the back against the walls and steathly made his way to a table in the corner. He sat down and leaned back into the shadows of the corner as much as he could, his gaze set on the Half-Orc bartender, trying to catch his eye. He would find out whether it was safe to be here or not as soon as he could. He brought one hand down into the folds of his cloak and let it come to rest on the hilt of his longsword, just in case...

*Text in Italics are thoughts just in case no ones familiar with this format.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 25, 2003)

Aramil walks down the stairs from his room to the tavern's hall, having slept the whole afternoon and then heard some little crowd gathering downstairs, perhaps the possibility of a little action after days of total boredom hidden in the inn.

He sits on the farthest seat he can find from every other guest, and as soon as one of the waitresses or innkeepers passes by he distractingly address her: _Dinner, please!_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 25, 2003)

Darhaan walks in the shadowed streets shrouded under his ample cloak, the brown hood hiding everything but his eyes, with the same attitude he displayed since he entered Solmaria, trying to look too uninteresting for a second look, or too dangerous for a third one.
He steadily approaches the Sleeping Maiden's door, looking for signs of patrols in the streets, and once there he stares up at the two half-orcs standing by the door, expecting a remark about the hump his waraxe feigns under his cloak.
Then he motions past them, and takes a seat at a free table, waiting for someone to come and serve him while he takes a look around.
He remarks that there's hardly a rebellious mood yet in this tavern, and wonders if that will change later; then he notices two humans, one clearly with some martial training, and eyes them suspiciously. Pretending to scratch behind his hear, he reaches under his hood and concentrates on possible vibrations of evil, when he's disturbed by the sharp voice of an elf just arrived from upstairs.
_Mmmm, an elf in a half-orc inn! This is getting interesting..._


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden's heart leaps as he hears of the rebellion.  He gathers his gear quickly, concealing himself under his hooded cloak, and makes his way to the Sleeping Maiden.

He enters the inn, studying the assembled patrons and employees.  Quite a few different races represented.  He guesses that in a place like this, the hooded ones were probably not human.  But it's a small group to oppose the emperor - there must be more to this than meets the eye.  

Looking closer, he notices two other bowmen, elves by the look of it, had situated themselves in two corners.  He smiled to himself, remembering his bow training as a youth, far to the south of Yountinhil.  He'll take another corner.  If this is a trap, the elves will have the place well covered.  Feeling bold, he places his bow on the table in front of him, removes his hood, and nods at the two other bowmen.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


[I will assume a few things, so if they are too wrong then please correct me. Thxs!







*Lenya* moves to a table near the window, followed closely by the fighter, *Xanthas*, who brings with him the two glasses of wine he had ordered. As they sit a half-orc waitress comes over and smiles a very toothy smile and says "You be wantin' food then? Me pa says it's on him this night, though we have no fresh meat. I can bring you bread, cheese and hash, if'n that suites you." Her smile looks genuine, though the hop in her step says that she's more excited then they would expect a waitress to be. That, and she keep wringing her hands in the clean apron on her waist.

*Shadowleaf* opens the door a crack and looks into a bustling kitchen where 3 half-orcs or orc-kin are working. Beyond the workers, and cutting table, he sees a commons room with a bar. Again, more half-orcs or orc-kin (you really can't tell). The two bouncers at the door from the street, the three waitresses and the bartender. Including the others in the kitchen, that makes 9 total that he can see. 

He made it a point to be on his guard as he slowly inched his way through the doorway into the bar. He kept to the back against the walls and steathly made his way to a table in the corner. He sat down and leaned back into the shadows of the corner as much as he could, his gaze set on the Half-Orc bartender, trying to catch his eye. Instead, one of hte orcin women come over and offers to get some food and drink for the elf with a smile that looks real. Once more, it seems as though the waitress is excited about something.. and besides, who had ever heard of an inn or tavern giving free food. Especially in THIS city, where he's sure that if these people had paid the head tax and the habitation tax, they would need as much gold as possible!

*Aramil* comes down for dinner and orders it as he takes a place in yet another corner, though this one is next to the bar, but since no one but the bartender was at the bar, that was fine. Strange group at the inn this night. From the top, it seems there are at least one elf... and another walking in the door? Three half-orc customers, and was that a dwarf in the cloak coming in ahead of the elf? Hard to tell. Along with the other humans in the inn, it's a very busy night for this particular inn.

*Darhaan* appoached the Sleeping Maiden without incedent. It seems that the patrols are light this night. A good thing, for it might have been difficult to get to his destination otherwise. Entering the inn through the front door, the two large orckin guarding the door are the first thing that he notices, but seeing that they are not about to start anything, relaxes slightly, though one does raise his eyebrow at the lump in the dwarves cloak where his axe resides.

He finds a free table, though it's the second to last free one in the place, and the common room is not small. A orcin waitress comes over with a mug of ale she grabbed from the bartender on Darhaan's enterance, and setting it infront of the dwarf says "Here's some dwarven mead for you sir. Could I offer you something to eat besides? It's on the owner if you deside you do? We only have one dish, however." After agreeing to the food, the dwarf looks around, seeing at least 7 other humans in the inn, three at one table, two at another... perhaps a couple, and two more at yet another one. The last table, one of the men are in stately robes and the other is in chain mail, but beyond that his black skin marks him as a Yountinhilian.

The dwarf scans the room, concentrating on the vibrations of negative energy that may imulate from those in the room when he's distracted by the appearance of one elf from the stairs and another form the door he had just entered through. A very strange group indeed! Turning his attention back to the negative auras of those in the room, he finds that the table with three half-orcs imulates strong evil as well as the table with the three humans. Taking a closer look at the table with the half-orcs, the dwarf can see that they have clubs resting against thier chairs, ready for use, and under their tunics, a flash of steel tipped leather can be seen from one of then, so they have some form of armor on at the very least, though not a suite of mail, or it would be noticable, even under the tunic and cloak each of them wear.

The humans at the other table are three humans. It appears that they wear common leather armor, though on second look it looks very well made... masterworks if the dwarf had to guess, and daggers at thier sides. Other then that, the dwarf can see no other arms of any sort on the ones with the negative auras.

*Kinden* enters the inn after all the others and notices after looking around the other bowmen in the group. Seeing that they are posisioned at opossite corners, he decides to take the last corner table, which also happened to be the only one free. Feeling bold, he smiles to himself as he pushes back the hood of his cloak to reveal his heritage and places his bow on the table, taking the time to string it before doing so. If this was a trap, he was ready. 


*The Sleeping Maiden*

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|S|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |y| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | | |w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| | | |h| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|h| | |H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | | |C| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| | | |C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |r|T|f| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|T| | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k|b| |b|l|T|X| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|W|W|W|

| | = 5' sq. space
W = Wall
D = Door
B = Bar
C = Chair
T = Table
F = Fireplace
_ = Window
H = Hearth
V = Stove
N = Counter
S = Stairs going up

n = Half-orc kitchen cooks
h = Human (daggers and MW leather)
o = Half-orc (Armored and clubs)
i = Half-orc innkeeper/bartender
m = half-orc bartender's wife
w = half-orc waitress
b = half-orc bouncer
f = Yountinhilian fighter
r = Richly robed human

a = Aramil
d = Darhaan
y = Dylan
k = Kinden
l = Lenya
s = Shadowleaf
X = Xanthas


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2003)

Shadowleaf waves the waitress away. He would let things develop a bit before subjecting himself to the offer of free food. It was a nice gesture but in these dangerous times it made him wary. He returned to scanning the room for any sign of trouble. The richly robed man across the room worried him. He stuck out like a sore thumb. Was he some kind of wizard? Shadowleaf made it a point to keep his eye on him. 

His attention was interrupted again though as someone with a very Dwarvish build entered the inn. To Shadowleaf he seemed to have an odd "glow" to him. It made his eyes sting just looking at him. Soon after the Dwarf entered another person came in and made his way to a seat in the opposite corner of the room. Shadowleaf watched as the figure put his bow across the table, strung it, and threw off his hood to reveal his Elvish features. _An Elf! How foolish to display himself so openly. He is either very brave, or very stupid._ Again, his eyes seemed to sting and water looking upon this one as well. There was that same glow again.

Shadowleaf's gaze lowered back to the Elf's bow. _Not a bad idea though._ he thought. He reached for his own bow and as secretly as he could, made sure it was properly strung and ready to go in case of trouble. He went back to watching the robed man as discreetly as he possibly could.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2003)

Xanthas happily sits himself across from the woman.  Although after the matter, considers the wisdom in having the Lady sit near the door and bouncers.  What if the bar was raided? And her taken hostage? _I could always give a cunning display of swordsmanship.  Maybe I should have taken the seat near the door, though..._ Maybe he should of pulled out her chair for her.  All the while the orcish waitress prattles off the evening's dishes, and when the question of what would he like is asked he stares at her dumbly.  _What is she going on about now?_ "Yeah, that sounds good." _Nice save._


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 25, 2003)

Dylan never caught the Inkeeper's name..... Still, the chap seemed pleasant enough and was obviously a rich man considering that he and his whole family were still in the city after the New Emperor's head tax decree. That would mean a fine payment for his services this eve.
Taking a final gaze about the Inn and making sure that there were patrons enough  that there should be a fine collection of coins for his performances, he stood up, threw off his cloak to reveal the colourful garb of his trade and introduced himself in his sing-songy fashion.

Welcome one! Welcome all! Your patron has bid me to entertain you this eve! I am Dylan, Dylan Twilight! (You may have heard of me about this fair city?) And I aim to dazzle you with tales of bold heroes, dastardly villains and foolhardy fools! The bard scanned his audience to make sure he had the attention of everyone there, then went on, Your patron has bade me to start this eve off with one of his favourites, your coinage will be much appreciated! And with a grin, steps forward to the closest female patron, winks and starts his song.

I sing ye a tale - a curious spin! The love of a pretty maide for an ogre-kin! And sings on..


(OOC - looking to aim his performances at the most wealthy looking of the audience in the aims of getting a better "tip"?.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

Xanthas eyes the colorful disturbance of a bard with a baleful glare.  _Damn fool is liable to get us all arrested._

(OOC: you and me are the wealthiest here, and with your current behavior you'll have no gold from me  )


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

(OOC: Uuhh... late response since the boards didn't let me in earlier... )

Lenya smiles as the human warrior offers her a drink and gladly accepts.

_This is too kind of you, sir. This tavern here really must be the most hosptitable place I've ever seen!_

To the waitress: _Some bread and cheese would be great, thank you!_

Lenya looks around as more and more adventurous types enter the taproom. _The clientele seems fairly special, don't you think?_


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

Still eyeing the Bard "To put it mildly, yes."
To Lenya "But where are my courtesies, I am Xanthas Marquis Demur.  It seems I was right about this place, the company tops my expectations during these hard times..." The lies come to Xanthas without flaw, as if he believed them whole-heartedly.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

_An honor to meet you. My name is Lenya. I'm just a simple girl traveling the country, trying to make a little fortune..._ She laughs and then continues. _...but so far, I'm not very successful with it, I'm afraid._

(OOC: Midnight is still upstairs in Lenya's room, guarding her few belongings.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

"I'd like to think I've made a name for myself in all the travelling I've done; I've travelled as a personal guard to many a Warlord of Yountinhil and am not too proud to admit that I've been in a few of their barbaric raids.  I was young and didn't really know who _I_ was, you see? I am back in my homeland of Solmaria to find work in another great merchant train, but as my horse was stolen from me (a dasterdly thing, who would steal a horse?) I am stuck in the city until one of my many 'contacts' can find me a suitably noble steed.  Enough about me, where do your talents lie?" Xanthas says and gives a look of sincere interest.  _She seems nice enough, maybe I can drop a few walls for a change..._


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

_My talents? Oh, I'm a pretty good dancer..._ She smiles, hesitates, and then continues. _...but other than that, I havn't got many _talents_ of note._

_So you are a traveller? Also looking to earn a coin or two, I guess, or are you interested in the majestic landscapes of Solmaria as well?_


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 26, 2003)

Aramil pays some unfocused attention to the Bard's words and accidentally eavesdrops on the conversation between the human man and girl.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2003)

Dylan's first song finishes, he scans the room  swiflty to see hwo the mood of the place is, then decides to start up another cheery tune.

An elf did travel to Brownberry Well - though he did lean too far and down he fell 

Though, Dylan stas away from the eleven tables. (*grin*)


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

As the bard finishes the last song, the richly dressed hiuman in the robe stands and applauses. "Well done!" He goes to the hearth of the fire place where Dylan was performing and, continueing clapping says "Thank you for your performace, fine lad!" He stops clapping to dip his hand into a pouch to produce a few gold coins and holds them out to the bard "I look forward to your next ditty, but in the mean time," he motions to one of the waitresses, who quickly runs to the bar to get a drink, "please enjoy drink on me and allow me to address the people here. It shouldn't take long." As the man encourages the bard to move to his table, he looks over to the fighter he was sitting with and nods. The man takes out a loaded heavy crossbow from under the table, and moves to left of the man who's speaking.


*The Sleeping Maiden*

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|S|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | | |w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| | | |h| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|h|y|r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | | |C| | |f|H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| | | |C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|T| | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k|b| |b|l|T|X| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|W|W|W|

| | = 5' sq. space
W = Wall
D = Door
B = Bar
C = Chair
T = Table
F = Fireplace
_ = Window
H = Hearth
V = Stove
N = Counter
S = Stairs going up

n = Half-orc kitchen cooks
h = Human (daggers and MW leather)
o = Half-orc (Armored and clubs)
i = Half-orc innkeeper/bartender
m = half-orc bartender's wife
w = half-orc waitress
b = half-orc bouncer
f = Yountinhilian fighter
r = Richly robed human

a = Aramil
d = Darhaan
y = Dylan
k = Kinden
l = Lenya
s = Shadowleaf
X = Xanthas


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden notices a slight scowl cross the face of the elf half-hidden in the shadows.  Surely, an elf cannot support the emperor, can he?  But Kinden knows that amongst a certain sort, any allegiance, no matter how evil, can be purchased at the right price.  He'd have to keep an eye on him.  Who are his friends and who are his enemies?  The other elf sitting alone at the table - he'd have to assume he is a friend, based on his race alone.  That dwarf with the steely look of determination on his face, surely he must be a friend.  Aye, there is that aura of purity about him.  He gives the dwarf a subtle nod.  There is something very suspicious about those half-orcs and humans huddled around the central tables - probably enemies.  The couple chatting away so innocently at the window, and the bard singing away... they don't look like they came for a rebellion or as the emperor's spies.. they look like they are here for... what... the food?  He eyes the slop dubiously.  

Regardless, he knows that his own bold display of his elven blood will instantly let his friends, whoever they are, know which side he's on.

The man in the robes though, with what looks to be his bodyguard, he wouldn't be surprised at all if that was the man who had summoned them here.  So he wasn't surprised when he stood to address the crowd.

Edit:  Kinden adjusts his chair and table, making it look like his intention in doing so is to get in a more comfortable position to hear the the speaker.  The fact that it will hinder any half-orcs or humans who would make a charge against him, well, that couldn't be what he intended, could it?  Settling back down, he places the bow on his lap and his hands under the table, ready to tip the table over and use it for cover, if things turn messy.

Edit:  Like this.  It's the bottom part of the mapl

| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k|b| |b|l|T|X| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|W|W|W|


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

Lenya eyes the robed man curiously and not without suspicion.

_He looks like he is going to say something to the crowd. Is he the one the half-orc had spoken of? The one that wanted to talk to _her?_ If so, she is clearly not the only one here, that is being addressed..._

She doesn't really expect any trouble, but still an intuitive feeling makes her glance over the shoulder towards the door and the bouncers for a moment. Reassured that at least she will be able to get away quickly, she smiles at Xanthas. _Looks like he..._ Lenya slightly nods her head towards the robed man _...is going to say something. I wonder what that will be._


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

As the bard makes his way to his table, the robed man nods towards the bouncers at the door, and one of them moves to block it, while the other places a bar across it, and locks it besides.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2003)

If it weren't for the fact that the robed fellow had just given him more money than he could usually earn in a fortnight, Dylan would've been insulted. But as it was, he did as he was bade and with an extravegant bow to the man and the audience went to collect his cloak. 

Then the door becomes locked!

Dylan, eyes wide and confused, stands mouth agape at this shocking situation not knowing quite what to do.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

As the doors are barred, Lenya gets a slight feeling of uneasiness, but tries not to show any irritation and instead just covers her concerned looks with a faint smile of expectation.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2003)

As the current scene unfolds in front of Shadowleaf's eyes he slowly moves his hands into position where he can reach his bow easier in case of trouble. He watches the man with an intense glare of suspicion from underneath his hood. _Looks like the time had come to see where this one's allegiances lie._


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

"The robed man starts his oration, "Thank you everyone, for coming. I expected more, or at least hoped for more. SOme of you may recognize me and my conpanion, while others of you may not. My name it Hitorum Felswarth. I was the advisor of the old Emperor, may he rest in peace, and began as advisor to Emporer Joahna I, may he live forever, until he dismissed me to be replaced by Jackowl Hotsburn, the new High Priest of his Emenences church, may it stand forever." He takes a breather before continuing. "This," he says motioning to the man standing next to him, "Is General Incantus who leads the Great Empires Ever-Marching army." He takes another breath and once more continues, "The reason that most of you have come here is because you are unsatisfied with the new laws that have been passed recently, and perhaps with the new Emperor, himself, may he live forever. Well, I can tell you that I have a plan, but I need some help in executing it. I think that the shy, timid child that was our Emporer has been manipulated from the inside, but I need to make sure. That's where you come in."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

Lenya unconsciously rolls her eyes, when Felswarth brings forth his third and fourth iteration of _'...may he live forever.'_ or a variation thereof.

She relaxes a bit, as there seems to be no imminent danger.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

Continuing once more, Hitorum says "I need a group of individuals to make a trip to the Oracle, and give her a missive to answer. Upon recieving an answer, return here and we will have the information we need to continue. In the mean time, Incantus and I will try to provide as much leyway in the laws as possible. Any other saggestions would also be welcome." He seems to wait to see if anyone has any.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2003)

Shadowleaf's eyes narrowed as the man continued his speech. He relaxed his grip on his bow a bit. He still did not trust this man, thinking him a spy for the emperor, only trying to identify who would stand up to rebel against him. Shadowleaf remained where he was regarding the man but searching for any kind of hint that this man was trying to decieve the whole room.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden, without hesitation, rises from his table

I will go


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

_I can't say..._ some heads turn towards the pretty girl, as she suddenly speaks up. _I can't say, that I like these new laws. And there can't be any good coming from them. The taxes, altho they do not concern me directly, deny the ones they do their freedom and equity._

_I don't know, if I can be of any help, but if there is something we can do, to stop this madness, then I would be glad to help. And if this Oracle can tell us a way how to do so, then I want to join you to visit her and find out!_

_What the hell am I doing here,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2003)

Giving the whole room an incredulous stare, Dylan backs up a few paces and unconsciously drops his drink on the floor. 

I'm in the middle of a rebellion?! If the watch were to arrive we would all be arrested and have our hands chopped off, or worse - put to death! You are mad! I want no part of this. To go on a fools errand and talk with a so-called "Oracle".!? This is rediculous! The Emperor has spies everywhere and you waltz in here and blurt out such treason? I may not be a so-called well-to-do person as yourself, but I still value my life as much as the next man.He turns his gaze to the other people gathered in the room. I should have guessed there was a reason for all of you non-humans to be gathered here. Damn me for not following my gut-feelings!

Dylan gathers his gear, belts on his sword and makes to leave. You sir must be completely mad! And if the rest of you are joining his whacky scheme, then you are too! At the door the bard declares, I demand that you allow me to leave! You can take on the whole Empire by yourselves - I plan on living a long life thankyou!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

Kinden looks on in surprise as the pretty human girl speaks.  She was beautiful, yes, but more interesting than her beauty at the moment was what she said.  She gave a reason for wanting to help.  And it wasn't to free the emperor's mind from control, like any good citizen would want to.  No, what she said was she wanted to "stop this madness".  He smiled inwardly, realizing she was an ally.  Outwardly, his face still grim, he merely nodded at her.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

The richly robed man nods to those that look to be in agreement of the plan, and then looks to Dylan as he has his outburst and says, in a calm voice "Ah, sir bard. I did not realize that you had not been informed of this meeting before hand. An oversite, to be sure." He thinks for an instance and says "We have no ill will against you, but we can not easily let you go right now, for you may feel the need to call the guard on us. If you allow me to cast a simple spell over you,t hen you will be free to go. What say you?" His kind eyes look to the bard for his decision.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

Xanthas makes to answer Lenya the first time but shuts his mouth as the robed man makes a scene.  His face looks familiar, maybe from his days as an apprentice to his father.  _Even so he has no right to threaten me with a half-wit lacky boasting a crossbow._
To Lenya "A man of words must always have a man of action by his side, it would seem..." he states solemnly.
As the two half-orcs block and bar the door, Xanthas becomes a bit more tense, dropping his hand to and loosening his sword in its scabbard.  He listens to Felswarth's speech and stands to address him.  "What kind of craven locks his guests behind closed and guarded doors and asks them for help?"
When the figure in the corner with an elvish build makes his voice heard Xanthas replies "Don't let his cronies scare you, sir, with our combined efforts these doors will be open to the outside world in less than a scuffle!" all the while staring at Felswarth and the Yountinhil General.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

Dear bard, did you not hear what Master Felswarth has said?  Tis not a rebellion.  Rather, it is an investigation, to see if outside forces have taken control of our dear it looks like he was having trouble with those words emperor.  If it turns out to be true, imagine the tales you could sing of it!

Edit: what does my amulet say of Felswarth's intentions?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

The robed man looks to Xantha as he stands and addresses Hitorum. He answers with a shocked look "Dear sir, I do not bar you in, I bar those that would think this a rebellion out! As I have said, if you do not wish to participate, then allow me to cast a simple spell over you, and you'll be free to go. Is that your desire?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

Xanthas hears Lenya with self-centered ears.  _My greatest concerns are of the here and now, his motives are twisted, to be sure._
He remains silent though, when the bard speaks cowardice that resembles too much of his opinion on the matter.  _I will not count myself among the jesters and craven!_
He merely scowls at Felswarth.


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2003)

Shadowleaf stands quietly keeping a hand on his bow and speaks up in a slightly raspy, sinister voice, obviously dripping with venom: "I will go to this Oracle, _*ex*_-advisor... But I will state now that I don't trust you, and it looks like some others in this room do not either. I will travel with whomever accepts this mission, but if we come to find out you are setting us up, your eyes will be as bookends for the arrow I will personally place between them on our return."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 27, 2003)

Felswarth said:
			
		

> "Ah, sir bard. I did not realize that you had not been informed of this meeting before hand. An oversite, to be sure."




Turning back to Felswarth, Oversite! Oversite!? I'll say it is! Do I look like a revolutionary!? I'm an entertainer!



			
				Felswarth said:
			
		

> "We have no ill will against you, but we can not easily let you go right now, for you may feel the need to call the guard on us. If you allow me to cast a simple spell over you,then you will be free to go. What say you?"




Tamper with my memories!? Of all the....! I am no lover of the watch, nor would I even think of wanting to consort with them. You have no need to cast your majicks upon me.

As he readies to try to force his way to the door, the elf's words make him stop and think.

An "investigation" eh? I am sure the Empire is willing to pay hansdomly for those willing to aid it in a moment of.... How can we put this delicately? "Confusion"?

Dylan places his hands upon his hips and looks questioningly at the nobleman.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 27, 2003)

The cloaked dwarf stands up, without revealing his face yet.
"Stop the fuss." he says to the bard.
"You and the swordsman there will sit down and enjoy the free meal that was kindly offered to you until we leave, no matter your feelings for the guards. I am going too, and the elf there is right, it's better be worth the trouble."
He takes a few steps toward Kinden, and offer the elf his right hand, where at least the cleric can clearly see a sun symbol.
"It looks like we have a common... friend." he says in a lower voice, with a chuckle.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

Kinden had agreed so quickly for his own reasons.  First, the Order of Pelor had sent him to investigate this rebellion, and to do that he needed to join it.  Also, he had no where else to go, and did not want to continue to put the Order in danger by hiding in their temple.  Last, he had seen how cruel and vicious the Emperor Joahna was, and knew he must be stopped.  The elders taught that evil leaders sway the masses towards evil with them.  These were but Joahna's first two laws, and already he could see the effects, the poisoning of minds against non-humans and those who could manipulate the weave.  The children were the most susceptible, and would influence the empire for generations.  What would be the next laws?  Each of these reasons alone were enough for Kinden to join.  Truly, there was no other option for him.  

But what of the others?  The beautiful human girl would be a great ally.  Like himself, she seems to have a strong dislike of the emperor's policies, if not the emperor himself.  Perhaps she is an elf-friend, or can manipulate the weave?  The male human sitting with her was clearly suspicious of this Felswarth's tactics, and rightly so.  Unlike Kinden, the human seemed to have a choice on whether to join or not.  His words carried boldness and fire, and Kinden thought it would be good to swing swords together with one such as he, if he would be his ally.  The elf in the shadows surprised him by joining, at the same time proclaiming his distrust for the man.  Was that the kind of thing an imperial spy would do?  No, it wasn't.  Spies would try their best NOT to call attention to themselves, like those half-orcs and humans in the middle are doing.  If not a spy, then, why was he here?  What was his motivation?  And the bard?  Fortunately, Kinden's words seemed to have stopped the bard's mad rush out the door.  If he had tried to push his way out the door, the scene could have turned very ugly very quickly, with chaos all around, no one knowing who was a friend and who was an enemy.  The last two, the noble dwarf and the other elf, had said nothing.  

Felswarth had said he and Incantus would provide as much help as possible.  Well, there was no harm in asking, and it might help convince the two human men, dwarf and elf to join...  

Felswarth, you are a well-to-do man.  As a token of your goodwill, perhaps you could pay the head tax for us non-humans?  For one who wears such rich robes as yourself, this should be no problem.  And of course, as the bard points out, there is the further matter of our... travelling expenses.  And Incantus, if you truly are a General, you could equip us with masterwork weapons, armor, warhorses and supplies, could you not?  

Kinden kept playing with the amulet around his neck.  The brothers had said this would determine the motives of others, but how did it work?  Perhaps there were too many people here who's motives he was trying to read.  Perhaps he should try reading the motives of the assembled group one by one.  But if it turned out this amulet didn't work at all, well, if Pelor wished him to go questing with a lightly armed human girl, beautiful though she may be, and a somewhat sinister elven bowmen, then so be it.  He would do it, for his brethren, for the Order, for Pelor, and for the remaining good people of Faunt.  Aye, and even for the emperor, if he is truly innocent, as that scheming Felswarth says.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

Aye,  Kinden says, taking the dwarf's hand, the corners of his mouth twitching up slightly in a hidden smile,  truly, it is good to meet one such as ye.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2003)

Lenya looks towards Kinden and then back to Felswarth, as he is being addressed by the elf. _Money..._ She had not really thought about that earlier.

_Oh yes, some money would be good. I'm seriously broke right now._

She smiles.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 27, 2003)

The man's eyes forrow in anger as he turns towards the innkeeper and Incantus. "Where did you get this group of snivelling mercinaries?! They will be of no help! Bah, I will do this on my own with no help from the likes of you! I had though all of you come for the good of the empire, not the good of yourselves!" He points to the bard. "Begone! The back door is still open. Leave that way, for trully I tell you this. I have no need for you. You have forsaken this land and all those in it!" He then turns his fingers to the Elf in the corner (Kinden) "And you my mercenarian friend, I will help where I can, as I have already stated, but to demamd payment for this? Have you no pride! Bah, this is useless! Go! All of you that wish to be here for selfish perposes or monitary gain, be gone!" He turns to the bouncers at the door. "Unbar it and let these craven mercenaries out of here!"

Incantus, with an accent of his distance land says "That may be folley, Hitorum. The guards..."

"I care nothing about the guards! Send them out!" Hitorum once more yells.

The three halforcs at the center table stand and one of them says to Hitorum "I told you that an attempt to bring in any others would be folly. Now our plot has been comprimised! I know that I am but an orckin, but I do know about tactics and people. Maybe next time you will heed my warning!" 

Hitorum just nods to the halforc in responce to his repremand.

The three humans just seem to be watching the whole thing with expressionless eyes.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

*Kinden*

Hmm, Kinden thinks.  This Hitorum Felswarth is quick to anger.  A wise adviser would have recognized a chance to negotiate with a counter offer, instead of making vague statements about "help".  Perhaps he is not who he says he is, or he was dismissed from his role as advisor for good reason!  It does seem, though, that this Incantus, and even that half-orc have some sense in them.

If the amulet gives any indication at all that Felswarth's intentions are good, Kinden says

Master Felswarth, I have not asked for payment as a mercenary would.  I have only asked for that which would help us on our task.  Paying the head tax on us non-humans would allow us to move freely through Faunt and the empire.  Weapons, equipment, and fast horses would speed us on our way.  And, it would be a token of your trustworthiness.  Surely you can see that having Incantus point his crossbow at us, and your guards blocking the doors from the inside, keeping us in, and not guarding the doors from the outside, keeping others out, as you claim, is very suspicious, especially so in times such as this.  

If the amulet gives an indication that Felswarth's intentions are not good, Kinden will walk out the door, gesturing for the female human, the shadowy elf, and the dwarf to follow him.  Clearly, this is not a rebellion.

If the amulet gives no indication at all, Kinden waits to see what the others will do.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 27, 2003)

"Wait a moment!"
Dar throws away his cloak, revealing his dwarven figure, and the sun mark on a forehead knitted with anger.
"As I said before, nobody's leaving. Now you" he turns to Hitorum "would better give us some more explanations, because it's not clear what you wanted to do tonight. You asked for help in a mission you can't do alone, and it looks like you can't do it even with the help of these illustrious orc-kins you seem to have already engaged. Some kindly persons offer their help, suggesting, as you said you were open to suggestions, that the mission would have more chances of success if they had a better equipment, or if they wouldn't have to hide like rabbits from the guards, and you go all picky and haughty like that!? Well, I don't know you, and I asked nothing of you; I offered my help because it sounded the right thing to do, but if you don't want to do a disservice to YOUR Emperor, _may he live forever_, you'd better swallow some of your pride, listen to your friend" he points at Incantus "and state more clearly what you'd like us to do and the kind of 'help' you think we'll need."
He stays in front of him, with folded arms, waiting for answers.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 27, 2003)

Hitorum just shakes his head "I do not need to prove myself to you! If you knew anything of what is trully happening here, then you would now me!" He turns to Incantus and says "Tell the Old Emperor's Elites that we have a job for them. They can go to the oracle, those paladins have little love for them from the other enforcers now. Ready the army. Say that you are pulling it in closer to the capital for the capitals protection from the many tribes of humanoids that may rebel against the new laws. We will strike if we here word that the Emporer is doing this intentionally and is not being manipulated." He turns to the the half-orcs and says "Ready your tribes. I except your leaders terms. You'll have to have them march soon. I will continue to place as many ristrictions on the new laws as I can, influence where I may. I know that the last laws are bad, but just remember what would have happened if I had not had them changed. Now go." He turns back to the others and looks confused "You're still here?"


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2003)

"Of course we are still here. If you hadn't noticed, some of us had agreed to your little quest without asking for payment. But..." Shadowleaf looks at the Dwarf, squinting at the large sun on his forehead. "The Dwarf has a point." he continues. "How can any logical person expect us to go about completing this mission for you if half of us are to be hunted at every turn simply because of our race??" As he says this he throws his hood back revealing long locks of shiny silver hair and cold gray eyes. 

"You bring us oppressed races together and ask us to help you, a human, yet you don't have the empathy to sympathize with our situation?" The Elf moves out from behind the table and starts approaching Hitorum with a condescending sneer upon his lips. He stops a few feet in front of him, eyeing his bodyguard and then focuses his cold stare on the mage himself. "I told you I did not trust you. Such uncooperativeness on your part is not helping your case. I want my freedom back in this city! As do every non-human in this room. We cannot hope to do this successfully and safely without some form of help from you! Look at yourself, reduced to scheming with tribes of Orc-kin to do your dirty work."

Shadowleaf drops his gaze a moment, staring at his feet while seething with barely contained rage. Looking back up at Hitorum he continues once more. "If you want this done so badly, why do you continue to refuse to extend the help to us that we require to get the job done? Is it because this is a trick as I suspect? Paying our head tax would defeat the purpose of setting us up for some kind of trap? If you want any chance of us trusting you any further or helping you in the future, I suggest you reconsider." Shadowleaf crosses his arms glaring at Felswarth, waiting for a reply.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 28, 2003)

Xanthas looks to the dwarf and elf with silver hair and considers their words "The good Sirs have the right of it.  I question your sincerity, Councilor." He then goes to stand beside the dwarf.  "I will not go anywhere until I am satisfied, and if you think his little twig-thrower," he points to the general, "or your fiendish magic will frighten me any, you are gravely mistaken."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2003)

Darhaan is utterly shocked hearing Hitorum's words.
"I thought you were being unreasonable with us, but now I wonder if you're sane. You're allowing armed orc tribes near your capital, and you expect to simply dismiss them should you find out you don't need them?!"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

Truly, that Hitorum was either insane, under so much stress that he wasn't thinking clearly, or this was all an elaborate bluff.  At this point though, Kinden didn't really care, as he watched the dwarf, the human warrior, and the shadowy elf boldly reveal themselves and step up to confront the man, speaking words that let Kinden know, at last, that they were his friends.  Aye, he liked this lot more and more.  If he could join with brave souls such as this, he knew they could accomplish great things together.  Kinden stands up and joins the three.  Casually resting his hand on the pommel of his sword, he looks Felswarth, then Incantus, in the eye.  Turning back to Felswarth

So, which shall it be?  Will you act civilized and deal with us straightly, or will you continue to threaten and insult us?  But do not command us as if we were the soft court flatterers you are used to dealing with.  I for one, am not used to being treated in this way, and I suspect my comrades here are not either.

And consider this:  You have revealed yourself as a wizard, a traitor and usurper to the throne.  You are the only one here who can be arrested.  As a wizard, your punishment will be to lose your hands and tongue, and be sold into slavery.  And who knows what punishments our dear emperor, _may he live forever_, will mete out to you for your treason.  There are ways to detect lies, my friend, and you are the only one here who has spoken treasonously of our dear emperor, _may he live forever_!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

_Erm... guys? Calm down a bit, ok?_

_Mercenaries?_ Lenya wonders about the accusation she heard earlier. That man must have mistaken it, but it seems too late to correct it now, she can only hope that the heated discussion will not turn into worse.

She stands up and moves towards the bar, near the way to the stairs. From there she continues to watch the discussion.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 28, 2003)

Dylan decided to say nothing through all this. The noble showed his true colours far too soon and his staement about armies and orcish hordes frightened him a little. 
_Surely this man would not bring another orcish scurge upon the fair capitol as had happened in his Grandfather's time?!_
Dylan's stance became defensive. His hand sliding to the hilt of his sword, though, not resting on it, merely hovering in readiness. 
This nobleman was obviously one who had misplaced a marble or ten. "Not a rebellion?" If there was no rebellion, why the talk of troop gatherings and units? And why would such an obviously rich man bawk at the idea of "paying" his prospetive _employees_? 
Dylan did not work for free.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

*Kinden*

Calm down, the human girl says?  This Felswarth locks us in a room while claiming to be locking others out, threatens us with a crossbow, insults us, throws a... how shall we say... hissy fit?... pompously demands that we do his bidding, dismisses us and orders us around like we were dogs...  Well, Kinden may not have the greatest skills in charm and diplomacy, but it was clear to him that Felswarth had even less.  He and the others were perfectly in the right to demand some explanation, and some courtesy besides.  What is going on here?  Is this any way to recruit help?  If Kinden were emperor, this man would not be on the short list to be his advisor!

More importantly, Felswarth acts like he could crush all of them like they were insects.  Maybe he can, but Kinden hoped he had gained them a little safety buffer by making him realize only one would need to escape to turn Felswarth into a wanted man.  Its too bad the human girl left her spot by the window, where she could have easily tossed a chair, broken out, and fled.  That weakened the gambit.  

Hopefully the combined power of our words will shake this ex-adviser to reason.  If there is any reason within him, that is.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 28, 2003)

Hitorum takes a deep breath and looks to the demi-humans and says "Yes, I consort with orcs, because the elved, dwarves, and halflings have all decided to turn tail and run... well the halflings anyway. The elves have just locked themselves in their forests and the dwarves in their mountains. Since the law was passed, I have not seen one gnome. And no, I will not pay you head tax, for such a payment could be tied to me. I do not have that kind of cash and would have to liquidate some of my holdings in order to pay it, and that may tie you with me. Could you boggle a lie detection spell were it directed at you when you made such a payment? COuld you turn eyes from me them? At least If you go now, the worst thing that may happen is that you run to the guard and tell them that the honorable Hitorum Felsworth is a traitor. I CAN avoid detection devices for lies if need be, but I wouldn't need to. There are so many rumors in this city that you would have to take your story pretty high up for it to be even concidered, and I doubt that any of you have the influence to even gain enterence into the palace, much less know who to talk to. No, your stories would be just the counter to the rumors that I'm the one filling the ear of the Emperor with poison. SO once more, I offer for you to go. Oh, and the reason the bouncers are on the inside is because they would draw suspicion if they were out side." He sighs once more and says, I have Incantus here incase the rumors of this meeting found the wrong ears. There are those who would see this rule florish for their own sake, so yes, it is to protect me from 'you' though it's not personal. Oh, I do not remember threatening you... insulting you and demanding you, yes, but not threaten." He looks over to the dwarf then and says "Are you willing to go on this trip then?" He nods to Incantus who holds out a piece of paper.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

Lenya listens to the words and is even more confused now.

She thinks about whether she should say something, she would still like to stop these laws, as she finds them to be wrong, but this man is not going to listen to her in his stubborness. And she really doesn't know, if helping him would be the right way.

Therefore she doesn't say anything and rather continues to watch the scene.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

*Kinden*

Wielding a loaded crossbow is not a clear threat?  No one else pulled out their weapons... Well, perhaps since that was Incantus and not Felswarth, he doesn't consider it as coming from him.  Kinden looks on as Incantus pulls out a piece of paper.  If that, finally, was information for the quest, he would gladly look it over with whoever else might be interested.  If, though, he wanted us to sign our names to it, then that man truly had lost all his marbles.  Kinden waits to see what the dwarf will do.


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2003)

Shadowleaf growled inwardly at Hitorum's dodgy reply. "It appears you are adamant on making us go about this mission the hard way. Frankly it is hard to believe that dressed in your finery, considering your former position, and the power you still seem to hold, that you could not procure the money. Also, if being found out is what you are worried about, then maybe you finally understand what it's like to be in the path of these ridiculous new laws. If you are taking the risk to hold this meeting tonight, then whats the difference? All someone needs to do is put one of us through the lie detection process and they find out that you are a traitor. Or you could simply cast one of your little forgetfulness spells on us so that we'd have no idea who paid the money hmm?"

Shadowleaf shakes his head at the man. It became clear to him that this man would not budge on this subject. He was too paranoid. "I know that we will be in danger throughout this mission, but the least that you can do is ensure our safe escape from the city in order to go see this oracle wherever he or she may live. I'm sure you have some sort of teleport spell or something that could disguise us?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2003)

"If you had spoken this way since the beginning, a lot of harsh words would have been saved tonight." Dar grumbles, offering his armored hand to receive the piece of paper.
"I'll go, and I don't care about your money, and what you do with it, though I cannot speak for those who are willing to travel with me; if they have something to ask, it's their right to do. I still have to ask a question and lay down a condition, though: I want to know what kind of trouble we may find on our way, and I won't associate with these people" he motion with his head to the armed half-orcs, and speaks very resolutely "and if you were any wise, you'd do the same."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

_Master dwarf, I'd like to join you, as you seem to be of noble heart. I don't really care about the money, it'd have helped, but I'll get along. This is more important, than a few coins. It's important enough to even overlook the behaviour of our dear Mister Felswarth here._


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

*Kinden*

I'm in, as I've said from the very beginning.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 29, 2003)

Aramil has listened carefully to the lively discussion ("Finally some men of action around this deadly boring town"). He always finds it rather interesting how urban people, humans especially, are so fond of money and can get easily upset when talking about the subject. But he also has the feeling that some of the ones who just spoke could be really driven by mere love for adventures and quests. The humans sitting at the table nearby seemed rather trivial, the singing fellow quite egocentric and borious, the elves are some kind of rough (they are not nobles, definitely), the dwarf... well he's a dwarf and there is no known cure... but after all perhaps it's not so bad fellowship for an adventure, although rather rude. But the half-orcs are definitely to be kept an eye on, for their orc blood is something not to forget about. And the silent men just seem too silent, why aren't they participating to the discussion? They can't be just guests... are they planning something? Let's see what happens...

_I will join the group, at least it will be somehow more interesting than dieing of boredom in a cheap inn..._

He says while crossing his legs and turns to sip from his glass of wine, and twist his face muscles in slight disgust, then pulling the glass away.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 29, 2003)

"I'll attend the Good Sir on his mission," Xanthas remarks while looking at the paper over the dwarf's shoulder.  _Fools are worried about payment, it seems I'm the only one here that realizes there are better gains in loot along the way_, he smiles to himself inwardly.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2003)

Listening as each of the gathered folk accepted the man's offer Dylan was suddenly not so sure of the outcome should he now not go along. Being the only one left behind would mean that his memories could be erased, against his will. He couldn't fight his way out of the inn (He actually couldn't fight his way out of his bed in the morning let alone this inn.....) should he decide it feasible. And to flee from the city with the knowledge of this man's quest would only leave him with a price on his head. 

Death. A mind blank of his prescious memories. The terror of being hunted. 

These were not reasonable alternatives to going along to see this Oracle person.

Dylan swallowed and drew in as much courage as he could, putting on a very brash performance so no-one could discern his true feelings of fear. Puffing out his chest and stepping up to Lord Felswarth with a show of cocky bravado It seems that your little band here, will need my aid! Infact it is obvious! Even against my own better judgement, I will accept your mission afterall, sir. My skills will be needed if this crazy mission has any chance at all to succeed. Point the way, I will return with your Oracle's reply and a fine tale too! You may keep your monies, for I have decided that accepting coin for such a small task would be wrong afterall. And with a cocky nod the bard steps back and hops onto his table, sits down with legs crossed and a cocksure smile upon his face.

_There - that should be enough to keep me from harm._


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

Hitorum laughed outloud at the change of heart, though it could be just because it seemed that this meeting may not have been a waste afterall. 

As the dwarf heads to grab the paper, the window to the inn shatters and huge spear like projection protrudes from Hitorums chest, with him staring at it in surprise, the fireplace amntal split asunder by the balista bolt!

At that moment, the humans stand as one and fire their crossbows, which they must have hidden under the table, at Incantus who gets hit by multiple bolts, though one of them sails harmlessly high!

Outside the window, a balista is appearent on the other side of the street and a wave of guards rush the inn!









*OOC:*















*OOC:*















*OOC:*


*Initiative (unless you would like me to roll)!*


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 30, 2003)

(OOC Initiative: 10 + 5 = 15)

Xanthas refuses to let his surprise show, he draws his sword, slides his shield from his back, and meets the three human crossbow men in combat.  _Damn my rationale, if I would of held out a little longer..._


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2003)

(OOC rolled a 13+6=19 - though would prefer you to roll ^_^.)

Dylan will shockedly and in total fright look to run out of the Inn via the back entrance, then to hide in the alley/yard behind and try to get his bearings


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC: Yes, please. Make all the dice rolls immediately, that only speeds up things (if you insist, tho, 16+1=17)! 


Lenya looks at the scene in horror, but then realizes, that everyone in this tavern is going to die by the guard's hands, if they catch them anyways, and so she moves upstairs to get her belongings.


EDIT: Just noticed, that there probably won't be anyone within close range for her spell, so changed action. Doh!


----------



## Majin (Oct 1, 2003)

(Initiative: 19 + 4 = 23)

Staying on his guard the whole time Shadowleaf easily contains his surprise and whips out his bow. He rips an arrow out of the hidden quiver within the folds of his cloak and fires it at the nearest human crossbowmen, while quickly skipping back into the corner he was sitting at earlier, trying to seek cover behind the table.

_Dammit, I knew this was a bad idea!_


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC I'm with deadestai and Thanee, I'd like you to roll for me 

It was a trap after all!  Maybe he shouldn't have left his spot in the corner, he thinks, but at least he's with his new fellows.  But wait!  The human girl was off alone by herself!  He sees her rush up the stairs and is relieved that she has removed herself from harm's way.  Seeing the guards rushing in through the window, he realizes there's no escape.  They'll have to fight their way out of here, or die trying!

Seeing the shadowy elf fire at the nearest human, his bow training kicks in and he reacts on autopilot, firing at the same target.  (Unless it drops, of course, in which case he'll take the next nearest target with a ranged weapon.)

Edit:  Didn't notice Dylan's actions until now.  Is there a way out?  That might influence our actions if there was


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 1, 2003)

Aramil notices the other elves shooting at the crossbowmen in the centre of the room and instinctively reaches his bow on his back and knocks an arrow as well at the closest crossbowman.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 1, 2003)

"Bah! Women!" Dar spits out as he sees Leyna running upstairs "And bards too!!! Ok forget them. You, elves! Cover mine and the swordsman's back! And you!" he turns to the half-orcs by the door "Try to get them from behind while we distract them. Everybody who can't lend a hand, out of here! 'Cause it's gonna get hot!"
He eyes suspiciously the half-orcs and humans he detected as evil before, then draws his powerful waraxe and hurls himself out of the window. He didn't want to hurt guards that were only doing that work, even if that work was enforce some really stupid laws, but to fire ballistas bolts without even introducing is no ordinary work to him. They deserve a major lesson.

Initiative 5+0=5. I've no problem about who should roll.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


I have not forgotten you...


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 3, 2003)

Dylan "bumps" into a table as he runs.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 8, 2003)

Aramil is frozen with his bow string pulled and ready to knock the arrow, and his nose starts itching...


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2003)

OOC: Looks around for the wizard that cast Time Stop..   Come on Mith, don't leave us hanging


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 10, 2003)

OOC: I'm gonna laugh when Mith comes back on  Dylan has to make a Reflex save versus 1d6 Splinter Damage and Aramil has to make a Will save DC 13 or prematurely let loose his arrow to scratch his nose and hit Shadowleaf in the hindquarters


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Lol! Now that would be amusing... but since you all have waited so long, I think I'll give you a true update that all of you trully deserve!







The Sleeping Maiden


| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|S|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | | |w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| | | |h| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|h| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | | |C| | |f|H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| | |X|y|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k| |b|b|l|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

| | = 5' sq. space
W = Wall
D = Door
B = Bar
C = Chair
T = Table
F = Fireplace
_ = Window
H = Hearth
V = Stove
N = Counter
S = Stairs going up

n = Half-orc kitchen cooks
h = Human (daggers and MW leather)
o = Half-orc (Armored and clubs)
i = Half-orc innkeeper/bartender
m = half-orc bartender's wife
w = half-orc waitress
b = half-orc bouncer
f = Yountinhilian fighter (Incantus) with multiple bolts in him.
r = Richly robed human (Hitorum) with a ballista bolt through him

a = Aramil
d = Darhaan
y = Dylan
k = Kinden
l = Lenya
s = Shadowleaf
X = Xanthas


```
23 [b]Shadowleaf[/b]: Elven Ranger   , AC:19 HP:9  +5 Longbow   1d8 20:x3
19 [b]Dylan[/b]:      Human Bard     , AC:15 HP:7  +1 Longsword 1d8+1 19:x2
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#65004]18[/url] [b]INCANTUS[/b]
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#64998]18[/url] [b]ASSASSINS[/b]
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#64997]17[/url] [b]Aramil[/b]:       Grey Elven Wizard: AC:14 HP:8 +4 Shortbow 1d6 20:x3
17 [b]Lenya[/b]:      Human Sorceress, AC:11 HP:6  -1 Fist      1d3-1 20:x2
15 [b]Xanthas[/b]:    Human Fighter  , AC:17 HP:12 +4 Longsword 1d8+3 19:x2
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#64992]11[/url] [b]Kinden[/b]:     Elven Cleric   , AC:16 HP:9  +3 Longbow   1d8 20:x2
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#64999]8[/url] [b]ORCS[/b]
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#64999]8[/url] [b]BOUNCERS[/b]
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#65074]8[/url] [b]Waitresses and Wife[/b]
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#65003]7[/url] [b]HITORUM[/b]
5  [b] Darhaan[/b]:   Dwarven Paladin, AC:16 HP:12 +3 1d10+2 20:x3
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#65000]5[/url] [b]GUARDS[/b]
[url=http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Solmaria#64999]2[/url] [b]INNKEEPER[/b]
```

*Shadowleaf* fires his bow, at the closest assassin (Attack: 24 Damage: 4) and siles slightly as his darkened arrow strikes true, though the assassins moves to dodge just enough so that it’s not as damaging as it could have been.

*Dylan*, looks at the shattered window and the ballista bolt that caused it in total horror! Seeing the kitchen way, where the food came from, he starts to move in that direction as fast as he can while still retaining enough balance to dodge, if necessary , but as he moves, he sees that he’ll have to move close to the assassins table and the half-orcs table. The other way is blocked by the big-mouth’s body guard, and then there is the way that will have him cross infront of the window! He takes a chance and slipps past the half-orcs at the table, who look towards the assassis with murder in their eyes, and the assassins, who only have spent crossbows in their hands to attack with. His gamble payed off as it seems they are to preoccupied to deal with the fleeing bard. He almost makes it to the kitchen…


| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|S|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w|x|x| |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | |x| |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C|x| | |h| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C|x|h|T|h| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | |x|C| | |f|H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| |x|X|x|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k| |b|b|l|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

*Incantus* stumbles from the two blasts from the crossbows that hit him (Fort saves vs. death: 18 and 14, damage taken: 8+18=26 and 7+18=25 for a grand total of 55), giving small thanks that the third had not also struck true, for it probably would have finished him! He levels his crossbow at one and nails him with it (Attack: 22, damage: 7). He then drops the crossbow, and in a blink pulls forth a bastard sword from his back and moves to engage the next assassin, as the first one falls, the bolt in it’s chest.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|S|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| | | |h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|C|x|r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | | |C| | |x|H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| | |X|C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k| |b|b|l|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

The *assassins* that are left, one of them reloads and attacks Incantus (Attack: 10), but the bolt strikes Incantus’ plate and careens off of it. The last, drops his crossbow, pulls out his dagger, and attacks the fighter, but once more, the fighter’s plate deflects the attack (Attack: 14)

*Aramil*, seeing the others attack with their bows at the assassins, decides to follow suite. Grabbing his bow, knocking an arrow, and releasing in one smooth nothing to the only assassin not engaged in melee, the arrow sinks satisfactorily into the assassins shoulder, though, once more, the damage would have been more extensive if not for the assassins trained reflexes (Attack: 23 Damage: 2).

*Lenya*, seeing the others turn to fight, sees that they will need to leave to get out of there, and she still had stuff upstairs! 

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | |x| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w|x| | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B|x| | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B|x| |C| | | |h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B|x|d|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B|x| |C| | | |C| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | |x| | | |o| | |X|C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | |x| | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| |x| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| |x| | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k| |b|b|C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

She makes it up halfway up the stairs and sees the level above her. Luckily, her door is the one closest to the stairs.


*Xanthas* pulls out his sword and shield and moves forward to meet the crossbow men. _ Damn my rationale, if I would of held out a little longer..._ he thinks as moves into possession, sidestepping a chair.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| | | |h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | | |X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| | |x|C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|k| |b|b|C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

*Kindin*, from the corner, sees the other elves fire on the assassins, and since his bow was ready already, follows suite, knowing that it’s his last chance to shoot at them without having a chance to hit others as they dance in melee. Moving forward to get a better shot, and also to get a better view of those outside the window, he fires off the arrow with the precision of his race as the arrow flies true (Attack: 20 Damage: 3), but the assassin seems to dodge out of it’s path with unnatural awareness, though not enough to have the shot miss him completely. The arrow finds itself streaking through the mans armor to rip muscle and tendon in his arm.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| | | |h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| | | |X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |o| | | |C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |o|T|o| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T|x| | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W|x|x|b|b|C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

The *half-orcs* at the table seem to fly into a rage as they attack the human assassins, moving forward in a wave to strike at the one that Kinden’s and Aramil’s arrows  had hit.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| |o| |h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|x| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C|x|o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |x|x|x| | |C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |x|T|x| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | |b|b|C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

The first orcs moves forward, and swings his club at the assassin in a two handed swing (Attack: 24 Damage: 11) that crushes the man’s shoulder, leaving one of his arms useless.

The next half-orc moves in, while the last circles to flank him with Xanthas one one side, him on the other. The second one, also crashes his club down (Attack: 24 Damage: 9) which clips the man in the head, knocking him to the ground as if every bone in his body shattered. The third one, noting that his original target was down, moves one step towards the last assassin and swings at him with the same two-handed attack the others demonstrated (Attack: 25 Damage: 12) knocking the assassin back a step, as the club hits him solidly in the chest, boozing, and perhaps breaking some ribs.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| |x|o|h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | |b|b|C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| | | | | | | |W|W|W|

the *Bouncers* move to block the window, so that the guards will have to come through them to get to the others “We’ll block this way, dad. Get thems out of here!” one shouts at the innkeeper as he takes a position to knock a guard aside.


| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D| |D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|m|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|n| | | | |y|w| | | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| |w| |C| | |W|
|W|n| | |n|W| |B| | |C| |x|o|h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C|w| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| |x|x|x|x| | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | |x|x|C|T|C|x|C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W|x|b| | |b| | |W|W|W|

The other turns to Aramil and says “The windows to big. They can get by us right next to you: watch you’n back!”

The waitress and wife flee for their lives…, except that they are running in the wrtong direction! They are running towards the back of the inn, not the door out to the ally, right past *Dylan*

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D|x|x|
| | | | | |W|x|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|x|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|x|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |C| | |W|
|W|x|x|x|x|x|y|x|w| | |C|T|x| |C|T|s| |W|
|D|x|N|N|x|W|B|B| |x| | |C| |x| |C| | |W|
|W|x| | |x|W| |B| | |x| |x|o|h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |d|T|x| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C|x|o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| | |W|W|W|

Lenya can hear a door open down the hall, where the innkeepers family lives.

*Hitorum* stares down at the bolt, his surprise leaving his features, and waves towards the one last assassin. % missiles of fire dart from his hand, going around Incantus in an unnatural way to strike at the assassin (Damage: 21), who’s blasted off his feet and lands in a crumpled smelling mess. “Get these people out of here!” he yells to the innkeeper.

* Darhaan* moves forward as he pulls out his axe, ready to meet the guards, and fills the hole that the bouncers had left, ready to teach them a lesson. Seeing the score and more of guards outside, he sees that there are plenty to teach, though he does not make it in time to help.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| | |
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | |y| |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| |x|o|h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |x|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |x| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |x|C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| | |W|W|W|

Then the [guards[/b] come, in a wave, striking at the bouncers (Attacks: 19, 15, 16, 6, 21, 8 Damage: 9, 3, 7, 8) Both bouncers receive cuts that score them in sides, arms and necks, but they retain their feet.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| | |
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | |y| |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| |x|o|h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|i|B| |C|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| |G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

One does step through the window for *Aramil*, but does not have time to swing because of the climb.

The *Innkeeper* yells to the room “Quick, to sewers! In my room!” and he starts to head in that direction himself, pulling out a nice looking iron banded club from under the bar.

| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| | |
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|x|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W|x| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | |y|x|w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B|x| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B|x| |C| |x|o|h|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W|x|B|x|C|T|C| |h|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W|x|B|x| |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| |x| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| |G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

“Hurry!”

Shadowleaf’s turn!


----------



## Majin (Oct 11, 2003)

Shadowleaf knocks another arrow and fires across the room to one of the guards coming through the window that he can find line of sight to. He then skirts across the back of the room meaning to follow the barkeep to the sewers. "Everyone! If we follow the bartender to the sewers we should be able to avoid being surrounded in the tight quarters down there!"


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2003)

*(OOC: Ahhhh! We are back - This is great!)*

Once in the kitchen Dylan pauses just behind a doorway  to see if he is being followed, then takes stock of his situation. 

_Hrm.... There are a whole load of fighting persons in that room. More than enough to deal with those guards or at least to make sure they are held at bay so I may make my escape._

He starts to make his way to find a back door out of the kitchen then stops. 

_Wait a minute - guards aren't that stupid. The watch could have men the rear also!!_

Suddenly more scared, Dylan draws his sword and edges back from the kitchen hoping to find an alternative route out of the death-trap inn.....

(Make a Listen check +4 to see if he can hear the Inn-Keeper's shout about the sewer exit)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2003)

Lenya will move into her room, grab her stuff and then head back downstairs, to follow the others.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kinden*

Orc-kin as allies?  Perhaps there is some small good coming out of that no good emperor after all.  Seeing there's not much more he can do, he follows the innkeeper, grabbing the bard by the collar as he passes him.  He shouts out, in orcish

Elf-friends, I will avenge you!


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2003)

Xanthas will continue attacking the human assassins until they are killed, at that point, assuming the guards haven't overrun the place, he will make haste towards the exit to the sewers.  _The elf's plan is clever enough..._


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 13, 2003)

Aramil notices the wave of guards bursting in and decides to follow the others who are escaping towards the back of the tavern.

(Use the Withdraw action to move diagonally to north-west, so as not to provoke AoO from the guard threatening me)


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 13, 2003)

23 *Shadowleaf*: Elven Ranger   , AC:19 HP:9  +5 Longbow   1d8 20:x3
19 *Dylan*:      Human Bard     , AC:15 HP:7  +1 Longsword 1d8+1 19:x2
18 *INCANTUS*
17 *Aramil*:       Grey Elven Wizard: AC:14 HP:8 +4 Shortbow 1d6 20:x3
17 *Lenya*:      Human Sorceress, AC:11 HP:6  -1 Fist      1d3-1 20:x2
15 *Xanthas*:    Human Fighter  , AC:17 HP:12 +4 Longsword 1d8+3 19:x2
11 *Kinden*:     Elven Cleric   , AC:16 HP:9  +3 Longbow   1d8 20:x2
8 *ORCS*
8 *BOUNCERS*
8 *Waitresses and Wife*
7 *HITORUM*
5   *Darhaan*:   Dwarven Paladin, AC:16 HP:12 +3 1d10+2 20:x3
5 *GUARDS*
2 *INNKEEPER*


| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| | |
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | |y| |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|s| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| | |o|C|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| |G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

| | = 5' sq. space
W = Wall
D = Door
B = Bar
C = Chair
T = Table
F = Fireplace
_ = Window
H = Hearth
V = Stove
N = Counter
S = Stairs going up

n = Half-orc kitchen cooks
o = Half-orc (Armored and clubs)
i = Half-orc innkeeper/bartender
m = half-orc bartender's wife
w = half-orc waitress
b = half-orc bouncer
f = Yountinhilian fighter (Incantus) with multiple bolts in him.
r = Richly robed human (Hitorum) with a ballista bolt through him
g = Guards

a = Aramil
d = Darhaan
y = Dylan
k = Kinden
l = Lenya
s = Shadowleaf
X = Xanthas


*Shadowleaf* knocks an arrow and firesd at the guard coming through the window (Attack: 3) but the arrow flies high. He then starts to follow the innkeeper out, yelling to the others, "Everyone! If we follow the bartender to the sewers we should be able to avoid being surrounded in the tight quarters down there!"


| | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |D| | |
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | |s|x|x|x|x|x| | |W|
|W| | | | | |y| |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|x| |W|
|D| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| | |o|C|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| |G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|


*Dylan*, hearing the innkeeper and seeing the others flee towards the back of the inn, rather then to the kitchen, he starts to follow, and then passes the innkeeper, though not beofre hearing the kitchen door open. Looking back, he sees the uniforms of guards!


| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|E| | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| |x|x|x|x|y|H|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|x|W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|x|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W|x| | | | |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | |x| |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|g| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| | |o|C|f| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b| |G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

E = Desk

Entering into the room at the end of the hall, he first notes the large bed and the desk, but then sees a hole in the floor with light coming from it. Moving to the edge of the hole, he notes that there is a rope ladder that goes down about 40 feet, and at the bottom there is the wife and some of the waitresses, handing out torches.

*Incantus* charges the guards at the window, and attacks the one that had been after Aramil. "Get ya gone, I'll cover you with the lads here!"


| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| | | | | |y|H|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | | | |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|g| |N|N| |W|B|B| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| | |o|C|x| | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |C|T|x| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|X|x| | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | |x|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |x|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | |x|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | |x| | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|x|a| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f|G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

(Attack: 28 Damage: 8) his blade strikes deeply into the guard, nearly knocking him off the window seal, but not hard enough to bring him down. The guard looks ready to retaliate, bleeding from his chest where Incantus had hit him.

*Aramil*, nods to Incantus and moves after the others towards the sewers, nocking an arrowas he moves, just in case an opening appears for him to shoot.



| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| | | | | |y|H|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W| |W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | | | |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|g| |N|N| |W|B|B|a|x| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |x| | |o|C| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|x| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C|x|o|o|X| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |x| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|x| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| |x| |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | |x| | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|x| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f|G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|


*Lenya* moves to her room, kicks open the door and races in. Midnight immediately moves to the side, for her to grab her things. "It's about time! I tried to carry those things down to you, but they were to heavy! I thought you may leave me!" While she grabs her things, the raven flies to the window and looks down. "There has to be 2 score guards down there! It would be to much to ask that they are on our side, right?"

*[color]Xanthas*[/color], thinking the elf's plan was a good one, and seeing the assassins already down for the count, starts to move towards the sewer exit. 


| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| | | | | |y|H|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|X|W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|x|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| |x|x|x| |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | | | |w| |x|C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|g| |N|N| |W|B|B|a| | |x|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B| | |C| |x|o|C| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |x|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|x| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |k| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f|G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

*Kinden*, starts to also follow the retreat, yelling to the bouncers "Elf-friends, I will avenge you!"


| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| | | | | |y|H|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|X|W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|k|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W|x| | | | |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | | |x|w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|g| |N|N| |W|B|B|a| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B|x| |C| | |o|C| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B|x|C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B|x| |C| |o|o|C| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | |x| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | |x| | |d|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | |x| | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f|G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|











*OOC:*


I'll post the rest once I hear from Lichtenhart!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 13, 2003)

Noticing out of the corner of his eyes the new wave of guards arriving from the kitchen, Dar calls out to the bouncers and Hitorum: "The elf is right, fellows! We have to withdraw where they can't surround us. Follow me!"
Then he runs to intercept the guards arriving from, the kitchen, charging if necessary, hoping to offer the others a safe way to retreat.

OOC: Did I manage to grab the paper?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2003)

OOC: As Lenya surely needs more than one round for that, I won't post any real actions now.

While grabbing her stuff, Lenya says: _As if I would leave you here... come, we must hurry!_


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 14, 2003)

With a last look back to the doorway to make sure he is still not being followed, Dylan sheaths his sword and makes his way down the ladder and to the sewers below. 

Once down, he will both recoil from the stench and cover his mouth and nose with his sleeve, grab a torch and wait to see where eveyone else is headed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2003)

Xanthas goes to the sewer entrance and peers into the gloom below, but does not head down the ladder just yet.  He determines to wait for the good dwarf and see the others down safely before going himself.  While waiting he notices the desk...


----------



## Majin (Oct 14, 2003)

"Damn!" Shadowleaf growls as his arrows misses it's mark. He readies another arrow and waits by the stairs for Lenya to come down and get in front of him before continuing towards the hallway. While he waits he takes careful aim and fires at another guard before turning and moving the rest of the way.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden continues to retreat with the others.  If a shot opens up, he will take it.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 15, 2003)

Aramil notices that the room is too crowded to easily shoot at the guards without risking to hit someone else, so he rushes towards the back room with the others.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


No, as far as you know, Incantus still has the paper!







5 *Darhaan:*Dwarven Paladin, AC:16 HP:12 +3 1d10+2 20:x3
5 *GUARDS*
2 *INNKEEPER*
23 *Shadowleaf:* Elven Ranger , AC:19 HP:9 +5 Longbow 1d8 20:x3
19 *Dylan:* Human Bard , AC:15 HP:7 +1 Longsword 1d8+1 19:x2
18 *INCANTUS*
17 *Aramil:* Grey Elven Wizard: AC:14 HP:8 +4 Shortbow 1d6 20:x3
17 *Lenya: *Human Sorceress, AC:11 HP:6 -1 Fist 1d3-1 20:x2
15 *Xanthas:* Human Fighter , AC:17 HP:12 +4 Longsword 1d8+3 19:x2
11 *Kinden:* Elven Cleric , AC:16 HP:9 +3 Longbow 1d8 20:x2
8 *ORCS*
8 *BOUNCERS*
8 *Waitresses and Wife*
7 *HITORUM*


*Darhaan* rushes the gaurds that may be coming through the kitchen to save the party from being cut off from thier escape route, knocking undrunk beer mugs to the floor on his way. "The elf is right, fellows! We have to withdraw where they can't surround us. Follow me!"


| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| | | | | |y|H|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|X|W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|k|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | | |b|x|w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|g| |N|N| |W|B|B|a| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | | | |W| |B|x| |C| | |o|C| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B|x|C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| |x|C| |o|o|C| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | |x| |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |x|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f|G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

| | = 5' sq. space
W = Wall
D = Door
B = Bar
C = Chair
T = Table
F = Fireplace
_ = Window
H = Hearth
V = Stove
N = Counter
S = Stairs going up

n = Half-orc kitchen cooks
o = Half-orc (Armored and clubs)
i = Half-orc innkeeper/bartender
m = half-orc bartender's wife
w = half-orc waitress
b = half-orc bouncer
f = Yountinhilian fighter (Incantus) with multiple bolts in him.
r = Richly robed human (Hitorum) with a ballista bolt through him
g = Guards

a = Aramil
d = Darhaan
y = Dylan
k = Kinden
l = Lenya
s = Shadowleaf
X = Xanthas

The gruards from the kitchen move foward to block those inside only to be met by the dwarf. The first one to reach the dwarf takes a hardy swing (Attack: 10), but misses as the longsword sails over the dwarves head as he ducked under the would-be blow.

The guards already at the window of the in continue their assualt on the orkin bouncers, dealing out even more damage, causeing one of them to fall (Attacks: 14, 21, 15, 17, 4 (fumble?: 9 YES!), 12 Damage: 7, 5). One of the guards, precarious on the beem of the window, looses his ballance and falls to the ground (prone).
| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| | | | | |y|H|W|
| | | | | |W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|X|W|
| | | | | |W|i|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|k|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W| | | | | |s|C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|x|x|G|G|G|b| |w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
|x|x|N|N|G|W|B|B|a| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W|x|x|G| |W| |B| | |C| | |o|C| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|C| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f|G|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|


The *Innkeeper* rushes down the hallway to the exit to the sewers and throws himself through the hole and catches onto the precarious looking rope ladder that leads down into the darkness. The rope ladder stays, and he yells up "Boys! Pull back!"

*Shadowleaf* waits at the basse of the stairs, moving the few feet between the stairs and him, waiting for the female mage to make her way down, taking careful aim and letting loose an arrow at the guard the dwarven paladin was fighting (Attack: 17 Damage: 2) He notes with satisfaction as the arrow punges into the guard, though it seems that the mans armor absorbed most of the deadly arrows damage. 

[b[]Dylan[/b] makes his way down the the rope ladder, following the innkeeper, wondering for a time if the ropoe would hold both f their weight, but soon reaches the bottom of the foul smelling sewer. The sounds of the battle up above echo earily through the tunnel as he grabs a torch from an waitress who hands it over while grabbing another to light for the innkeeper. 

There are four passages leading away from the ladder, disappearing in the darkness beyond the light of the torches. Witht he battla above, no other sounds from the sewer can be heard. 

Incantus continues to attack the guards in the window, using his sword with both hands, and crashing it down on them with all of his might and skill (Attack: 6 (Fumble?: 10 Nope!), 16 Damage: 33)! His first swing, he almost falls as his swing is interupted by th roof, but compensating, he drings the blade down with force enough to split the guard in front of him in twine.

*Aramil* rushes to the exit and seeing the trap door in the floor of the room, starets down and recieves a torch from one of the waitresses.



| | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |W| |W| | | |B|B|W|
| | | | | |D| |x|x|x|x|y|H|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W| 
| | | | | |D|w|D|
| | | | | |W|X|W|
| | | | | |W|x|W|S|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|k|W|l|W|D|W|W|W|D|W|W|W|W|W|
|W|V|V|N|N|W|x|s| | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | |G|G|G|b|x|w| | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | |N|N|G|W|B|B|x| | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
|W| | |G| |W| |B| | |C| | |o|C| | | | |W|
|W| |N|N|N|W| |B| |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |r|H|F|
|W|D|W|W|W|W| |B| | |C| |o|o|C| | | |H|F|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| |W|
| | | | | |W|C| | | | | |C| | | |C| | |W|
| | | | | |W| |T| | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |C|T|C| |C|T|C| | |W|
| | | | | |W|W|W|D|W| |b| | |b|f| |W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |G|G|G|G|G|G|

*Lenya* getts her stuff, and relying on the birds own instincts moves back towards the door, replying [color-purple]"As if I would leave you here... come, we must hurry!" She makes it down the stairs, still trying to get her things in order for easy carrying.

*Xanthas* Notes the desk while waiting to make sure the others make it down safe. It seems to be a large oak thing that would be better suited in a mages study, then an innkeepers room. It looks heavy, witha stack of papers in the middle of it in a neat tome, and four drawers, two on eack side of the chair.

*Kinden* continues to move towards the trap door, finally making it. Throwing his bow over his shoulder, he quickly swings down onto the rop ladder to make his way down to those below.

One of the orcs moves to take the place of the bouncer who fell, as the other two grab the wounded half-orc and pull him from danger. The one swings at a guard with his club, aiming to brain him (attack: 27 (Crit?: 14 Yes!) Damage: 11) and knocks the man out with a presice hit that knocks the mans helm and ear off.


The two remaining bouncers swing and take two steps back, trying to with draw (Attack: 17 and 24 Damage: 8 and 7) They nod in satifaction, one holding a wound in his side, as two of the guards fall. 

The wife and waitresses continue to ready torches for those to make it down the ladder.

Hitorum, looks at the window and a wall of flame forms to cut off the veiw to the street and access tot he inn in one movement. He walks off of the balista bolt without any friction, and once he's far enough removed, those in the inn note that there is no wound at all. "Yes, pull back! Incantus, make sure that they have the scroll!"









*OOC:*


Darhaan's turn once more!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

OOC Didn't Darhaan take it from Incantus?  I thought he did


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "If you had spoken this way since the beginning, a lot of harsh words would have been saved tonight." Dar grumbles, *offering his armored hand to receive the piece of paper*.
> "I'll go, and I don't care about your money, and what you do with it, though I cannot speak for those who are willing to travel with me; if they have something to ask, it's their right to do. I still have to ask a question and lay down a condition, though: I want to know what kind of trouble we may find on our way, and I won't associate with these people" he motion with his head to the armed half-orcs, and speaks very resolutely "and if you were any wise, you'd do the same."




Heh, I see you're going to be a tough DM, huh?  Darhaan offered his hand but he didn't actually *take* the paper!    

Edit:  Nevermind I got it now!



			
				Mithreander said:
			
		

> As the dwarf heads to grab the paper, the window to the inn shatters and huge spear like projection protrudes from Hitorums chest, with him staring at it in surprise, the fireplace amntal split asunder by the balista bolt!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden, realizing that Incantus was still holding the paper, runs at full speed back into the tavern to grab the paper from him.  (run x4)

Hold the passage Darhaan!  I'll grab the paper!


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 20, 2003)

Xanthas goes to the desk, grabs the tome of papers, and shoves it in his pack.  He looks the desk over for anything out of the ordinary (Search + 0) and tries the drawers, upending the contents of any left unlocked in his pack as well.  He's very nonchalant about it.  _What kinda bar is this guy runnin'?_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: huh? How do you know my name?  

Not really having the time to wonder about Hitorum and the bolt, Dar swings ferociously at the guard in front of him, trying to hold his position and to parry the most vicious blows with his buckler.
"Alright, elf, but make it quick! I can't hold them back forever!"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: darn it!  all these delays and such have addled my brain     sorry.


----------



## Majin (Oct 21, 2003)

Shadowleaf moves at full speed into the back room. He surveys the room, studying the desk, getting an idea. "You!" he motions towards Xanthas. "If you can refrain looting from the one person who is trying to help us for just a moment I have a better use for that desk. Once everyone is through I'll close the door and we can push the desk in front of it. It won't stop them I'm sure, but it will at least delay them."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2003)

Xanthas looks up from his "salvaging" to the elf addressing him.  "I happen to be searching for important documents so as to shed some light on our current situation." _He didn't see the book, right?_ "And I'll thank you not to address me as 'you'."


----------



## Majin (Oct 21, 2003)

"Maybe I would call you something other than "you" if I knew your name! Shadowleaf replies, openly frustrated. "We'll save introductions for later, let's concentrate on surviving right now!" He then positions himself by the door readying himself to slam it as soon as everyone whos coming is safely inside.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

Lenya hurries down the stairs and stops at the entrance to the room, to see if the way is clear. The others had run off towards the kitchen and she is intent to follow them, if the guards are hopefully still delayed.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 21, 2003)

Aramil waits for his turn to climb down the rope and meet the others in the underground sewers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2003)

"Good idea!" Xanthas replies sardonically and mumbles just beyond normal hearing "You hide behind the door and I'll do all the work..."  Xanthas positions himself to push the desk in front of the door when the elf shuts it (Str. + 3).

(OOC: I'm assuming this is going to take more than one round of course)


----------



## Majin (Oct 21, 2003)

(OOC: I will be moving to the desk after shutting the door to give the warrior a bonus to his check if there is one of course.)


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

5 *Darhaan: *Dwarven Paladin, AC:16 HP:12 +3 1d10+2 20:x3
5 *GUARDS *
2 *INNKEEPER *
23 *Shadowleaf:* Elven Ranger , AC:19 HP:9 +5 Longbow 1d8 20:x3
19 *Dylan: *Human Bard , AC:15 HP:7 +1 Longsword 1d8+1 19:x2
18 *INCANTUS *
17 *Aramil: *Grey Elven Wizard: AC:14 HP:8 +4 Shortbow 1d6 20:x3
17 *Lenya: *Human Sorceress, AC:11 HP:6 -1 Fist 1d3-1 20:x2
15 *Xanthas: *Human Fighter , AC:17 HP:12 +4 Longsword 1d8+3 19:x2
11 *Kinden: *Elven Cleric , AC:16 HP:9 +3 Longbow 1d8 20:x2
8 *ORCS *
8 *BOUNCERS *
8 *Waitresses and Wife *
7 *HITORUM *

*Darhaan* hears *Kinden* yell "Hold the passage Dwarf! I'll grab the paper!" and replies ""Alright, elf, but make it quick! I can't hold them back forever!" and takes a swing at the single guard in the door way (Attack: 21 Damage: 12!), and smiles as his axe hits the guard in the palvis, possibly cracking it, but definately dislodging the joint of the mans leg from his hip as the leg flies in a completely unnatural angle that may cause the next guard to come through the door trouble. The guard slimps on the ground, eyes heading up into his head as the pain and the sight of his blood soaking the floor at an alarming rate erases his consciousness.

Another guard steps foward, and *Dar* notes that there are only three other guards in the kitchen, though he thinks he hears more coming. The guard grabs the unconscious guard in the doorway to make room for another guard to get at the dwarven paladin, offering his back to him. Taking the opertunity presented to him, *Darhaan* swings at it (Attack: 20 Damage: 8) and adds another body next to the first as he hits the guard in the helm, which may have saved the mans life. 

Unfortunately, the other guards remebered more of thier training, and leveled crossbows at the dwarf, and let loose two bolts (Attack: 15, 15) which blast into the dwarves armor, nocking him back slightly. The two bolts had hit thier mark and stuck into the protective layers, but fortunately, had not penitrated enough to damge the dwarves skin.

The innkeeper looks up the ladder after grabbing a torch, below in the sewers and curses. "Who would have thought that it would go so bad in a number of minutes?"

The elf, *Shadowleaf*, seeing *Lenya* at the top of the stair, pausing for a second, starts to move in the direction of the back room, with her right on his heals. Both of them have to move aside to let *Kinden* by, as he runs to grab the scroll from Incantus, who, with the half orcs, is on their way to the backroom themselves, now that the wall of fire seems to have halted the progression of the guards through the front. 

Down in the sewer, *Dylan* moves down the northern passage a little to get a better view of what may lay ahead, and is greeted by more drains and sewage. _Perfect!_, he thinks with discust at the smell and at the muck collecting on his boots in layers. 

Incantus reaches *Darhaan*, handing the scroll to *Kinden* the scroll with his free hand as he says to the dwarf "I'll be taking over here. Go, you have more pressing business below. The others will need you'n help. There are 'things' in those sewers which don't take kindly to trespassers." The black skinned man looks ready to move infront of the dwarf at any given moment.

*Aramil*, finally getting aturn to decend the ladder, swings down and climbs to reach the others below without any issues at all. Once below, his enhanced vision allows him to see a network of sewage drains in leading from this place. He can see that it would be very easy to get lost.

*Lenya*, making it to the room with *Shadowleaf*, looks back to the others and sees them making their way bcak. It seems that the guards are indeed being held back, and she notes that *Kinden* and *Darhaan* look ready to make thier escape, followed closely by the three orcs at the table, two of which are supporting one of the bouncers between themselves, who appears to be unconscious, and the other bouncer whos follows behind, club still in hand.

*Xanthas* just places the book in his pack as *Shadowleaf* and *Lenya* make it to the room. Nonchalantly, he then checks the draws and starts to dump the contents of them in his pack. All but one of the drawers are unlocked.

""You!", *Xanthas* hears behind him from the elf,  "If you can refrain looting from the one person who is trying to help us for just a moment I have a better use for that desk. Once everyone is through I'll close the door and we can push the desk in front of it. It won't stop them I'm sure, but it will at least delay them."

Looking up from his salvaging, the fighter replies "I happen to be searching for important documents so as to shed some light on our current situation." _ He didn't see the book, right?_ he thinks to himself as he finishes with the last drawer. "And I'll thank you not to address me as 'you'."

"Maybe I would call you something other than "you" if I knew your name!"* Shadowleaf *replies, openly frustrated. "We'll save introductions for later, let's concentrate on surviving right now!" He then positions himself by the door readying himself to slam it as soon as everyone whos coming is safely inside.

*Kinden*, with scroll now in hand, starts to move back to the sewer entrance, actually making it past *Lenya* and the elf, who appears ready to help the fighter, *Xanthas*, move the desk to block the door once all the others make it out of the commons room.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

_Down there!?_ Lenya asks, while moving closer to the trapdoor. Not waiting for the obvious answer, she climbs down to follow the others, with Midnight perched on her shoulder.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

Midnight is less then pleased at the prospect of going down into the sewer and makes it plain. "From the smell, I think I'd rather take my chances, and fly away, if you don't mind! Afterall, some of us have that option, you know! No, you're not serious?!" As *Lenya* makes her way down the ladder, the crow holds on a little too tight, making sure that even if the sorceress does not acknowledgve it's verbal protests, she will feel it's physical ones.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

_Don't believe that I like it down here... not at all... but there are no other options right now! I hope it'll only be a short way through this sewer?_

She looks around the present folk, hoping to find an answer to her question.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

The innkeeper answers the sorceress' inquiry by saying "Ah, it can be, depending on where ya want to go. The oracle is out of the city, propper, and these sewers do lead out o' the city eventually. If you be wantin ta follow then out tha' far, then it'll be almost 'morrow evenin, by the time ya get out."

The raven raises it's eyes in exasperation, looking almost human as it does so. "Great, just great!" it says with over-exagerant sarcasm.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Incantus reaches Darhaan, handing the scroll to Kinden the scroll with his free hand as he says to the dwarf "I'll be taking over here. Go, you have more pressing business below. The others will need you'n help. There are 'things' in those sewers which don't take kindly to trespassers." The black skinned man looks ready to move infront of the dwarf at any given moment.




"May the Mighty Sun always spray his benevolent rays upon you, Incantus. At my sign go. Now!" Darhaan just waits for the moment when the guards are recharging their crossbows, slips away giving room to Incantus, and then he retreats to the room with the sewer entrance.
When he sees that they prepared the desk to block the door he smiles "Not a bad idea, and glad to have you back, miss."
he then helps them with the desk and wait for everyone else to go before climbing down himself, mumbling "Wonderful, truly wonderful. A merry trip through the sewers was just what I had in mind to pass a lovely evening. Oh, let's not forget, monster infested sewers too. I'm glad you never forget about about me and are always willing to teach me new lessons in humility. Yeah I feel like I need them."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

Lenya sighs. _Oh my... I guess with all you folk present, leaving the city through the actual gate isn't an option, huh?_

_Well, at least I can do something about this stench for a while..._ With that Lenya casts a _Prestidigitation_ to freshen the air around herself and her companions. Noticing some strange looks, as she suddenly starts casting a spell there, she just shrugs. _Better?_


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice fighting dwarf!  Glad we're on the same side!

Kinden, figuring the three persons can handle the door, ignores them and quickly opens the scroll, hoping theres a map of the sewers on it somewhere.  If there isn't something on it that looks immediately useful, he'll quickly roll it up again and tuck it safely away in his pouch, figuring that this is probably not the best time to be reading it, in the middle of an escape.


----------



## Majin (Oct 21, 2003)

If/After the door is properly blocked Shadowleaf quickly makes his way down into the sewers to join the others.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

The orcs with the injured bouncer is the last through the door. Darhaan, Shadowleaf and Xanthas easily push the desk into place befor ethe door, and Shadowleak throws the lock down for good measure. By the time the three had doen that, the rest had made it down the ladder.

Then Xanthas, Shadowleaf and finally Darhaan make it down the rope. They come down to step admit the crowd in more then mud, everyone who wants one, has a torch, and the resulting fumes do little for the smell. That is until Lenya casts her spell to vanquish the fumes as well as those from the environment. 

Kinden unrolls the scroll, and with all the light around notes that there is indead a map, though not of the sewers. The scale of the map is much larger, and it seems that the Oracle is nearly 10 leagues away from the city, proper! The map shows it to the west, towards Old Solmaria, and also has marked on it different tereitories that would need to be crossed, including 2 humanoid ranges (one ogre, the other orcish), an elven forest, and an aerie, whatever that means. 

Besides that map is a letter to the oracle herself/hisself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2003)

Xanthas looks at his boots sullenly, but holds his tongue of any complaints.  He determines to wait until he gets out of the sewer to browse through his newly aquired items.  Standing amongst the group he notes the smell in the air.  _Best these sewers have smelled in years._  He looks to the silver-haired elf and offers a hand, "I am Xanthas Routillia, a pleasure making your acquaintance."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

The bard started off north, trying his best to stay clean. _I should go on and leave these fools behind to their fate - bound to be an exit about here somewhere..._ Dylan strained his eyes trying to peer through the edge of the torchlit gloom. Suddenly with eyes wide he ran back to the gathered escapee's. 

Rats! There are rats down here! Big! I could have sworn one of them was as big as a horse!

Suddenly as he arrives back, the bard's seeming panic calms at the sight of the unrolled map. Old Solmaria...... Barbarians, fiersome and monstrous Ogres? This trip will be a most difficult undertaking! This Oracle had best provide sufficient word or advice for our "fine" and seemingly now "unhurt" host, that would solve his Emperor's maladies. Should perhaps we not find others to further strengthen our small group? This all spoken with a bard's typical flourish.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden tucks the scroll away and looks up at the trap door above them.  

Let's get a move on, the guards aren't far behind.  We can do introductions later.  There's a map on the scroll, says the Oracle is 10 leagues away to the west.  I'm okay with travelling out of the city by sewer, if that's the best way.  But let's not stand around here too much longer.  Good people risked their lives to make sure we escape to visit the Oracle, and I intend to do just that.

Kinden looks at the wounded, trying to figure how much healing they need.  He won't stop to heal now though, he wants to get at least a few intersections away first.  

Innkeeper, should we start heading west then?

Kinden will take point and start heading west, bow in hand, if no one else wants to.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 22, 2003)

Xanthas pulls his hand back from the silver-haired elf in reply to the other elf's statement giving the latter a sidewards glance.  "I have no quarrels with you, good Sir Elf..."  He then begins walking after him, lost in thoughts best left unsaid.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

THe inkeeper shakes his head. "Me and me boys'll go to the east. We have a safe haven in that direction. To the north you'll find the way out of the city. Continue to follow the coredor north. At any T, take the most direct one to a north passage. After a few hours, you should come to some falls. YOu'll have to find your way down them to continue north, but it is possible. After that, it should be a straight shoot out." The innkeeper offers his hand to each of you in turn. "Good luck"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2003)

*Kinden*

I have no quarrel with you either, Xanthas Routillia, Kinden replies, openly frustrated in a way remarkably like the other elf was earlier, but let's concentrate on surviving right now!

OOC hoping Aramil, the last elf, has the opportunity to say the same thing to Xanthas too somewhere 

Taking the innkeeper's hand, Is that the only way then?  What kind dangers are there here?


----------



## Majin (Oct 22, 2003)

Shielding his eyes from all the extra light around him, Shadowleaf pulls his hood back over his face and starts to move towards the front of the group. As Shadowleaf passes Xanthas in the tunnel he finally replies,"My name is Nilbalion Savariel." He throws a sidewards glance as he moves forward. "But I would prefer to be called Shadowleaf." With that he moves up to take point with Kinden.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2003)

Lenya waves good bye to the orcs, when they leave towards the east.

_Lenya,_ the human girl says, _and this here is Midnight._

_Let's just get out of this... well... let's just get out of here, okay?_ With that she follows the elves.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 22, 2003)

"Now, nice to meet you and all, just call me Dar if you need, but let's move on quickly. There are things down here that don't like visitors and I guess this new smell only makes them more angry. You, Xanthas, please take the lead and be ready with your sword, I'll guard the back since I don't need your lights. And please" he said threateningly eyeing the bard " be quiet. We'll talk and plan once we get out of here."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll uh.... guard the center! Lady travel with me, I will keep you safe. Dylan bravely draws his sword and beckons Lenya stand by him.

Lass, one such as you needs a sturdy sword, and there is none better here than mine. Stand by me. All the while he tries to avoid the Dwarf's gaze.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

The group travels away from the fight, hearing it fade behind them, only to have the sounds replaced by their sodden feet and squicking sounds of rats, their feet scrmbling in the distance in unknown directions. 

As they continue, an order is established, with Kinden and Shadowleaf taking the lead followed by Xanthas and Aramil, who in turn have Lenya with Midnight and Dylan following them. aking the rear, keeping a close eye on their backtrail is the dwarven paladin, Darhaan.

Every so often, the party finds that they have to stop to scrape sludge off their boots with daggers and knifes so that their movements aren't hampered by the collecting waste on their footwear. Furthering their discomfort, the group finds that although the smell is gone, they feel a little light headed.

Traveling this way for about an hour with no true encounters except with a few hundred cockroaches at one point, the party comes to a T in the passage. Looking down both corredors, other then one that doubles back the way they had come, there are no other coredors in sight, much less one that goes north.


|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|?|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|k|s|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|?|
|?|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|?|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|X|a|W|S|S|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|y|l|W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|b|S|W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|S|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|W|S|S|S|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W| |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|?|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|?|
| | | | | | | | | | | |W|S|S|W| | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|

| | = 5' sq.
W = Walls
S = Sewage (6" to 18" deep)

k = Kinden
s = Shadowleaf
X = Xanthas
a = Aramil
y = Dylan
l = Lenya
d = Darhaan


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 22, 2003)

Xanthas walks to the center of the corridor and in a hushed voice asks "Shall we flip a coin or..." looking to either side and seeing only darkness.

OOC Oh, I see how it is, let's get the elves hating on the block-headed fighter


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

Just as he was about to offer his suggestion, Dylan remembered the dwarf's words and decided it best he said nothing. He had no idea afterall of where he was, much less on which direction to take.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2003)

_This place is... disgusting! These are my best boots!_ She sighs. _If I only knew one of those fly spells..._

Lenya then turns to Midnight. _Well, Lady, you could do us a little favor and scout the two corridors for a north passage, would you be so kind? And stop complaining... just look at us!_ She sighs again.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

Back near the inn while the others are giving their names, Kinden says simply:  The name's Kinden

As the party starts to feel lightheaded, he attempts to use his Healing Skill (+7) to determine if the lightheadedness is affecting them in a significant way, or if its just a side effect of the stench.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 23, 2003)

The crow looks down at Lenya and replies "I'll go as far as I can see, but I still need a _little_ light to make things out. " She then flies off down the east coridor, and comes back very shortly, and flies down the west passage, and comes back. "Nothing. Not a darn thing... but the water seems to be moving to the east, if that means anything to you."

Kinden, looking over the others, and gaging what he feels himself, he thinks that they are all slightly poisoned from the atmisphere. After a while, if they stay in there, all of them may have a slight problem with doing what they want, but nothing to serious. The worst of it will be the headache that they get once they get some fresh air.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2003)

_Thanks, Midnight._

Lenya looks around between her aquaintances. _Well, you decide! Any hint on that map?_


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

Smart bird!  We should head east, with the water, towards the falls.

Kinden will move east and pause at the next intersection, seeing if he can tell which direction the water is flowing.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Well, you decide! Any hint on that map?_





No, milady, its a regional map, but doesn't show the city or the sewers.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 23, 2003)

Kinden notes that the water from the next intersection (coming from the same direction that they were) is also joining the sewage heading east. 

Deciding to go east, the group finally comes to a passage that goes north, and consequently, so does the water...

Being in front, Kinden and Shadowleaf are the first to note that the sewage is getting deeper, and gaining a stronger pull. Very soon, it will be over the edge of everyones boots.

Shadowleaf also notes that there appears to be a disterbance in the water, some 30' infront of their group. The type that could be caused by something stuck in the current, or something living and waiting ahead.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 23, 2003)

Wrong thread! Sorry!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden turns to Shadowleaf and says quietly What do you think?  Shall we shoot it?


----------



## Majin (Oct 23, 2003)

In a voice sounding something like a hushed whisper Shadowleaf replies, "Best to be on the safe side." As he says this he is already beginning to pull the string of his bow back, an arrow trained on the disturbance in the water.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

Kinden nods at Shadowleaf and draws his bow also.  Ready when you are, he says quietly.  He'll release his arrow as soon as Shadowleaf does.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 23, 2003)

Dar, one hand on his axe and the other fiddling with his earrings, focuses on the obstacle in the darkness, trying to perceive the peculiar vibrations of evil.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 23, 2003)

Xanthas considers suggesting they use fire arrows, but doesn't see the sense in giving away their position.  _Besides, they've practically loosed them already._


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2003)

Fear in his eyes Dylan stammers Sh-shh-shoot what?! What do you see that I don't!? The bard crouches low and looks about the sewer very much afraid. He makes to stand so he is covered as much as possible by the body of the group so he would be the last person to get hit should anyone/thing attack.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 24, 2003)

"Sh-sh-shut your mouth coward...and stand and protect the Lady," Xanthas says in a mocking but quiet tone.  He turns to the elf beside him, having guessed his profession well in advance simply by his array, and asks "Do you have any spells to better our vision, Good Wizard?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

Edit comment deleted


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2003)

_This should do,_ Lenya says, while stepping forward and touching Kinden's notched arrow, whispering an arcane incantation thereby. Soon after the arrow starts to glow and emit light.

_If I only had wings like you,_ she says to Midnight quietly, while stepping back, _it looks like the sewer gets deeper there..._ Lenya sighs and continues to watch what happens.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 24, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry for having missed recent posts...







*OOC:*




Aramil takes out his bow and readies himself to help the others in case we are suddenly attacked.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 24, 2003)

The glowing arrow from Kinden's bow and the non-glowing arrow from Shadowleaf's bow fly unearingly towards the ripple in the water and they both hear the arrows connect (thunk, thunk!). The disterbance in the water neither reacts or changes in anyway. Both elves can see the tips of flights on the arrows protrude from the... whatever, creating their own unique disterbance in the water.


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2003)

Shadowleaf moves up slowly enough so that he can peer down into the water and hopefully by the light of Kinden's arrow discern what they hit.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 24, 2003)

The sludge that moves over the 'thing' is too dark for Shadowleaf to determine what it is. The sludge appears to absorb the light, being more mineral then liquid, or so it appears.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2003)

Perhaps we have taken a wrong turn? I am sure there was an alterative route back there? Let us go back - I feel this place chilling me to the soul.

And that said, the bard looks hopefully toward the way the group just came from.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2003)

Lenya smirks. _Well, at least we can see it now, when it gets out to eat us..._


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2003)

Shadowleaf looks back at the bard with a condescending glance, before returning his gaze to the arrows protruding from the water. He reaches for the "Lightened" arrow and touches it gingerly, being careful to sense any kind of sudden reactions, and then pulls on it, testing if the object is light enough to pull out of the water while just using the arrow as a handle.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 26, 2003)

The object moves, but only slightly as it's weight pulls it back into the water. The arrow comes free with little issue. 

Shadowleaf is sure taht he saw insects and other critters move away from the submurged object as he pulled the arrow free. He estimates that the object weights between 60 pounds and 150 pounds (it's hard to tell with the weight of the sludge on it). It's about 3'x3' in dimention.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden puts his bow away, and holding the arrow that Lenya touched in one hand, pulls out his sword with the other.  He begins scraping the sludge off the object with his sword to get a better look.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 26, 2003)

It's a well decomposed body. It seems to be wearing chain or some other metal armor, and is basically skelital (all of it's flesh eaten away by... something). Upon further examination they see that most of it's posessions are intact.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden will try to lift the body up with the sword, or poke around in the vicinity with his sword, just to make sure whatever ate it isn't still around.  If everything looks ok, he'll search the body, casting Detect Magic on the equipment, finding out anything he can.


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2003)

Shadowleaf keeps his bow trained on the body and nods to Kinden to continue his search.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2003)

_Ok, I guess _THAT_ won't eat us anytime soon... at least I hope so!_


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 27, 2003)

Let's be careful. These waters must be surely the home of something dangerous... Aramil tries to concentrate on eventually capturing any noise of something moving inside the stream. I wouldn't like to go further this way if it means we have to be immerse in this fetid drain


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2003)

Kinden nods at Aramil as he continues his search.  The innkeeper hinted it would be a challenge getting through the sewers.  The current seems to be stronger here too, perhaps we are near the falls.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 27, 2003)

Looking over the body, Kinden finds a pouch that when opened reveals 14 coins which prove to be gold when scraped clean; a sheathed dagger that was held on to the corpse by ooze more then the sheath, which fell to pieces when it was lifted from the man's body; a waterproof backpack, which seemed to have actually kept it's content clean; 2 flasks of alchemist fire (in the backpack); a simple lock w/ key;


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 27, 2003)

Looking over the body, Kinden finds a pouch that when opened reveals 14 coins which prove to be gold when scraped clean; a sheathed dagger that was held on to the corpse by ooze more then the sheath, which fell to pieces when it was lifted from the man's body; a waterproof backpack, which seemed to have actually kept it's content clean; 2 flasks of alchemist fire (in the backpack); a simple lock w/ key (also in the backpack); a scrollcase with one scroll in it (Ray of exhaustion); The body of the skelatal sludge cover, thing is covered by platemail from foot to head, though the sludge makes it difficult to tell if it's been damaged, or not.

When casting the detect magic spell, he notes that where the body was is a faint aura of evocation can be seen through the sludge. Upon further investigation, he finds a glowing 'stick' that is so covered in gunk that it's hard to recognizable what it exactly is. It looks like a large stick (about 3' long) with slime trails conecting it from Kinden's hands to the river at his feet. It's whole length glows and once it's out of the water, Kinden has a hard time determining if it's aura is moderate in strength, or faint.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2003)

Trying to look over the elves' shoulders from afar Dylan feels quite revolted. A rotted corpe in sewerage and they are looting the poor sod!

_I  hope when I perish that my body is treated with a little more dignity as befits a man of my stature!_  And with a "tsk" he works a little to try to keep his boots a tad cleaner.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 28, 2003)

Xanthas looks to Darhaan for his opinion of what should be done next, as the elves are busy practicing the "Fine Art".  "What would you say, Sir?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Kinden continues studying the situation.  He's glad that his fellow elves, at least, are keeping a lookout.  He nods at them, knowing that they will continue to keep watch.

Kinden sighs, realizing that if they continue travelling together, he might be exposing himself this way to danger quite often, as there doesn't seem to be a roguish type amongst his new companions.  At least he has quicker reflexes than most non-elf clerics he's met.  He grits his teeth, hoping the sludge (which I assume he's pretty well covered with by now) isn't in itself too harmful.

Kinden cleans his hands on his cloak, then passes the contents of the backpack to his new companions, sensing they are anxious for some loot.  He'll take the empty waterproof backpack, and transfer his stuff to it, including the message for the oracle.  OOC Are all backpacks waterproof?  If they are then forget that part.

Edit:  Kinden will take 2 gold pieces and pass the rest out Two each, he says.

Then he'll get his hands dirty again, studying the corpse, using his Heal skill to try to see how it died, and maybe learn a little about it.

Kinden will then continue cleaning off the platemail and the 'stick', appraising them as he does so.  Looks like a magic weapon, he says quietly, as he wipes the sludge away.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Before Kinden cleans off the 'stick,' he'll use it to poke around in the sludge, concentrating most on the area that his spell found the magic 'stick', in case there's anything else down there.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Looks like a magic weapon, he says quietly, as he wipes the sludge away.




_Looks like a torch..._ Lenya smirks.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


I assume Aramil recognized the scroll with Spellcraft or otherwise one of the others told him about the spell







_This is foul and vulgar kind of magic... I will have nothing to do with it. Take it girl, I bet you would have no constraints in using it._ Aramil lets Lenya take the scroll and tries to keep alert on the surrounding waters while the allies examine the corpse.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

_Sheesh! Where did you learn that kind of tactful behaviour? Keep it to yourself next time, ok?_

She then grabs the scroll quite ungraceful, obviously a bit enangered by the elves comment, and tries to make some sense out of the arcane text written on it.

_So, what's so _vulgar_ about this spell?_


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2003)

Dylan takes a break from cleaning once the gold is stuck under his nose. 

My my! Thankyou! Then pockets the coin faster than any would believe.

Looking over to Lenya, he peers at the scroll also, a quizical set to his features. Makes no sense to me. Can you read it lady?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 28, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Xanthas looks to Darhaan for his opinion of what should be done next, as the elves are busy practicing the "Fine Art".  "What would you say, Sir?"




Dar leaves his place in the back and helps Kinden examining the corpse, trying to figure out what caused its untimely demise (Aid another, Heal +6), then he puts his right hand on its forehead and murmurs a prayer for the poor soul.

When he's finished, he accepts the coins unassumingly.
"I suggest you put away the scroll and that stick until we have time for further examinations; I wouldn't like to be surprised here, by the guards or whatever else. If the path gets steeper, we'd better rope ourself together. The flow may get stronger and I wouldn't like to lose any of you."


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 28, 2003)

Still talking with Lenya...
_Necromancy... magic that unmercyfully cripples life and living beings. Too many times in history it has been the cause of troubles, and yet many people believe they can find good purposes for it. Especially humans who always think the ends justify the means. I won't prevent you using that scroll if it pleases you, young woman. I just hope you won't be delighted by it._


----------



## Majin (Oct 28, 2003)

Shadowleaf accepts 2 of the gold pieces and pockets them away somewhere within the shadowy depths of his cloak, then goes back to keeping watch while the others finish sorting out the loot.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 28, 2003)

Xanthas takes the coins with a smirk and considers Darhaan's words.  "If we are to do this, I suggest the strongest members of the party be at the end; they can provide the bracing needed if some one slips or is taken with the current.  If not, let us stay close to the walls and watch our footing."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Looks like a torch..._ Lenya smirks.




Kinden smiles at Lenya, and holds up the stick he found hidden in the sludge.  I meant this stick, not the arrow you lit with your magic.  But speaking of torches and light, perhaps Midnight can take the arrow and see what's ahead before we tie ourselves together?  Another option is to head back and see where those other passages led.


----------



## Majin (Oct 28, 2003)

"I would suggest we hurry with our decision. Whatever is capable of killing someone fully clad in platemail would have little trouble with us I would think if not given our numbers. That is _if_ we outnumber whatever did this..."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2003)

Dylan hear's the elf's words and swallows audibly with fear.

The man speaks wise words. Lets move on, eh?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: @silentspace: From the description I thought the 'stick' could be one of those Everburning Torches, hehe. Altho on second glance, he said the whole thing glows...

While cleaning the arrow with her still-running _Prestidigitation_ spell, Lenya speaks to her familiar: _Midnight, would you scout ahead a bit more? Take this light source with you, then it should be easier to see. And be careful, please!_


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 28, 2003)

Kinden clears off most of the 'stick' to see the beginnings of a blade, though it does not look spectacular in any way. After switching his bcakpack for the waterproof one (yes, most backpacks are water proof from indirect contact. The one that this person had could be submerged and it would remain dry inside). The plate mail is to covered with grime to determine much about it (as is Kinden and a number of the others by now). Looking at the man with Darhaan's aid he determines that the flesh was completely off the poor soul. It was definately human, when it was alive. You think it was initially wounded through the chest, which the corpse had craddled until it died, though what ever had caused the wound was no where around. 

The skull looks like it had been cracked at one point, either from whatever had harmed it to begin with, or from a fall. Since there was no helm, it's hard to say exactly.

Poking around more in the sludge does not reveal anything else.

The smell of the sewer sworms in once more, causing more then one of you to gag. It seems that Lenya's spell has expired.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

*Kinden*

Kinden tucks the blade in his belt for now, realizing that cleaning it would be a lengthy process much better done somewhere else.  

Kinden peers into the darkness and says I suppose forward is as good a direction as any, and if someone has a rope all the better.  What say you all?


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2003)

As the stench threatens to overwhelm his senses, with a cough Dylan casts a spell making the immediate area smell like roses (Prestiditation).

Ahhhh.... Much better! I think, we should wait for our lady's wing-ed friend to return before any decides that, no?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2003)

_I would much rather prefer to go through the gate,_ Lenya says, _but since that's no option, let's just try to get through this mess as fast as possible!_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Xanthas takes the coins with a smirk and considers Darhaan's words.  "If we are to do this, I suggest the strongest members of the party be at the end; they can provide the bracing needed if some one slips or is taken with the current.  If not, let us stay close to the walls and watch our footing."



As the raven explores what's lying ahead, Darhaan retrieves his rope and starts roping himself. "Good idea, but I dunno what is waiting for us, so I'd rather have someone who could keep his ground on both ends of the rope, so, please, stay in the front. You, elf," gesturing to Kinden "stay in the rear with me so we can keep the girl and the loudmouth in the middle."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC is Midnight scouting?  I thought the Light spell had worn off..


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 29, 2003)

Xanthas will wait for the rest of the party to rope themselves off before doing so himself (taking the lead).  "Aye, Sir Darhaan, we must always need protect the women and children first.  Although I am sure Lady Lenya is quite capable," he says, bowing his head at Lenya.


----------



## Majin (Oct 29, 2003)

"Yes but what about the children?" Shadowleaf smirks eyeing the Bard from underneath his hood.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> "Yes but what about the children?" Shadowleaf smirks eyeing the Bard from underneath his hood.




Aghast at the group's wholly uncalled for comments, Dylan scowls but, for once has nothing to say in return. With all of the group seemingly against him he know's he would not win a such war of words. That being said, he decides he will sulk and promtply affects an air of disdain about himself towards the other party members.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Kinden does his best to conceal his laughter from the human.

Seeing Xanthas move to the front, he'll move to the back a little reluctantly.  He liked Xanthas' suggestion earlier of keeping the strongest people at the end, in case the ones at front got swept away, like over a waterfall, for example!  But he'll aquiesce for now to the bossy dwarf.

OOC Dar knows Kinden's name now, btw, which would make him sound less bossy


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: Actually I looked a long time for a post where you say your name, silentspace, but couldn't find it, so I assumed I didn't know it yet. Sorry if I was wrong, Dar didn't mean to be bossy to Kinden, and everything he said about Dylan is meant to be in good fun.  Sorry deadestdai if it wasn't plain enough. Darhaan is this kind of guy: he'd everything to save you, but he probably wouldn't do it gently.
BTW, no one knows about Dar's full name now, and he'd be quite perplexed being called a Sir.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC:  No need to apologize to me!  Kinden only gave his first name.  We're all so suspicious and mysterious!


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC Xanthas is under the impression Dar is a knight, and besides, knows he is of the fighter variety


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC: Jeez mate! Don't be silly - it's all roleplay for me! And fun too! I love playing a loud mouthed coward!


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 1, 2003)

Midnight soon returns, grasping the glowing arrow in her claw (which allowed her to see in the dark sewer).

_It continues a awy, breaks to the west then the north again past an alcove full of very large and very hungry rats... they tried to eat me! Then past the log to the formentioned waterfall... about 10 minute travel for me, at full speed_

The bird greatfully drops the arrow to Lenya and lands on her shoulder with a sudder. _YOu need a bath!_


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

OOC Ahh.. the prestidigitation wore off, not the light spell.  I thought maybe we had hung about for over 10 minutes


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2003)

"Let's go." Shadowleaf hisses moving forward. "We've wasted enough time already, and I would prefer we deal with a bunch of rats instead of the guards who, might I remind you all, are most likely still in pursuit."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2003)

_Oh, come on! Noone except us would be so stupid to actually travel down here..._


----------



## Majin (Nov 2, 2003)

"Hopefully you are correct." Shadowleaf replies coldly. "But I don't wish to test that theory." With that, he begins to set off down the tunnel, but not before throwing what could be considered a respectful glance at Midnight and adding, "Quite a resourceful bird you have in your company. It's kind serve "The Lady" well.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 2, 2003)

I have to agree with our elven friend's warning - those guards "did" seem rather intent on slaughtering who ever had been at that meeting. They are probably not far away. Though, I am sure they will find this sewer to be as much of a maze as we have, so we probably have a little more time than some are making out.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2003)

Lenya sighs again. _Then let's go... and get over this... I hope there will be a river where we get out... I _really_ need a bath!_

She will then follow the shadowy elf, trying - at least - not to sink too deep, and to hold her backpack above the surface.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 2, 2003)

The group continues, and the water gets deeper, and deeper, finally reaching the waist of some and mid chest on the dwarf. 

_It's just up ahead, around that corner._ the raven says, bring the groups attention to the to curve ahead (to the east). He seems to mean the alcove of rats. looking up the raven says _At least the ceiling is high enough. I won't have to deal with them!_ but then seems to look apologetically at Lenya seeming feel pitty for her grounded state.

_I'd just like to make it plain that i'm NOT pleased with you right now._


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2003)

_Believe me... I want nothing more badly, then getting out of here, right now!_


----------



## silentspace (Nov 2, 2003)

*Kinden*

During the interchange between Shadowleaf, Lenya and the bard, Kinden chuckles quietly to himself.  In the elvish tongue, he says Humans can't help themselves, it seems.  They always want argue about something, even when it's nothing.  For a moment there, I thought maybe they liked it here in the sewers, and would rather stay than move ahead!

When they approach the rats, he moves to the front next to Shadowleaf again.  Let me take a shot first, he says to Xanthas, then I'll retreat and you can move up to attack.  Agreed?  

Then, to everyone, he asks, So, what shall it be?  Shall we go to them, or draw them to us?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2003)

Lenya listens to Kinden's words and finally says in fluent, but somewhat crude elvish. _If you thought, that I like it down here, than you are horribly mistaken! I'm only hesitant to go ahead, since it gets even worse there... and I much prefer if someone else takes the lead._ She smiles afterwards.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 2, 2003)

Back in the row, when the sewage reaches his chest, Dar stops for a moment and mumbles something in dwarven to his dirty hand with the sun tattoo.
"_As I said, I really do appreciate some lessons in humility, but if this... yeah if this humility is gonna reach beard height, well, someone is sooo going to regret it. You know, I can stand being attacked by the guards of a crazed emperor, may he live forever, yeah, I can stand having to retreat in the sewers, I can stand this mawkish smell of roses but what I really can't stand is getting anymore filthy, so please, either give me a quick way out... or something wicked to kill!_"
Then, when they are about to face the rats, he unfastens the others so they can move more freely and he gets right behind Shadowleaf.
"We go to them. I hope we frighten them and make them run away."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 2, 2003)

Kinden smiles at Lenya.  Ah, you speak Elven!  So few humans bother to learn the languages of the other races.  

And I’m not taking the lead, only firing an arrow then dropping back.  That will give us an extra attack, and save Xanthas here from having to fumble with weapons, or dropping one into the sludge.  And with my elven vision, I can see just a little further…  Kinden stops for a moment before continuing.  And if you don’t mind, I’d prefer it if you not tell me what to do or how to fight.  In return, I won’t tell you what to do either, agreed?  That way we don’t run the risk of giving orders that contradict what Dar here says!  He pats the dwarf on the back, winking at him.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Kinden smiles at Lenya. "Ah, you speak Elven!  So few humans bother to learn the languages of the other races."




To this, Dylan smiles coldly and mutters in near perfect Elven Indeed - Some of us have better ways to spend our time than cleaning sewers, contrary to what our Elvish cousins may imagine.

He then stands ready with his sword drawn, scanning the flanks of the party as best he can with his limited eyesight for any rats that may try to come at them there.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Kinden is taken aback by the sudden aggression and boldness from the human bard.  Indeed, he replies.  If we’re all agreed then, let’s try to get through this as quickly as possible, shall we?  Unless those _better ways _ to spend your time that you humans have include informing the emperor’s men of _non-humans _ in your precious _pure-blood _ human city?  If that’s the case, you’re free to stay here, or do whatever else you please.  Kinden’s eyes narrow suspiciously, his lip curling in a sneer as he glowers at the human.

From the beginning Kinden suspected that these humans knew nothing of the rebellion.  By all appearances, they only joined because they were trapped in the inn!  They probably would like nothing better then to stay behind and return to the streets of Faunt, explain their situation, and clear their names!  Even the human witch had not used her magic in front of the guards, and would have a very believable story to tell.  For all he knew, they could be informers to begin with.  He would have to watch them carefully.

But for now, he had little choice.  Kinden turns back to the task at hand and peers forward into the darkness.  He’s ready to help clear the path for those searching to stop the racist ways and persecution in Solmaria.  And if that meant also clearing the path for the human agents of our dear Emperor Joahna I, _may he live forever_, well, there was just no helping that.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2003)

Lenya sighs again. _And there they said, elves were a little more sensitive. I didn't even speak of you, when I said someone else should take the lead, or trying to command you, where did you get that from? So, keep your arrogance down and stop that bickering, please! That doesn't help anyone..._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Kinden says nothing.  _Just like a human, _ he thinks, _starting an argument and then blaming the non-humans for it. _  He stings a little at Lenya’s words but decides not to return the insult with name-calling of his own.  He’s not going to stoop to that level.

OOC Like Lichtenhart, I feel I have to make sure that no one is taking offense!  I love the whole setup that Mithreander gave us, pitting humans against non-humans


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 3, 2003)

Xanthas ignores his fellow travelers entirely, remembering himself, and remembering he truly doesn't care.  _It seems the lady has affected me in more ways than one_, he flashes a smile at Lenya and prepares for battle.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Kinden says nothing.  _Just like a human, _ he thinks, _starting an argument and then blaming the non-humans for it._




OOC: LOL?  Kinden started with insulting the humans (while talking to Shadowleaf) and even while talking to the bard specifically, continues to insult all humans in general! You should be a bit more careful with your words, if that was not intended...  No worries, tho, noone is taking this seriously!


----------



## Majin (Nov 4, 2003)

Shadowleaf rests a hand on Kinden's shoulder and speaks in Elvish "Calm yourself, it is not worth it..." As he says this he makes an effort to look Kinden in the eyes, but quickly averts his gaze, the Elf's "glow" becoming too intense up close. _A possible friendship with this one?_ he muses. _Your irony at times never ceases to amaze me my Dark Mistress._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You should be a bit more careful with your words, if that was not intended...




OOC:  If by ‘You’, you mean me, then please accept my apologies!  I’ll drop out of the game, with no hard feelings   

But if you meant Kinden, then Kinden said exactly what he meant to say!  Please remember it's all roleplay!  The non-humans are being persecuted by the humans!  The humans in the party have said and done nothing to show that they are here for any reason other than being trapped in the inn!  Of course I wouldn't say that IRL!  IRL I'm a human too!  IC, this would be an opportunity for the humans to say or do something to show the non-humans that they are on the same side.  

But if you meant Kinden I guess you would have said it IC, not OOC.

I love the setup that Mithreander gave, but it can lead to misunderstandings, especially over PBP


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


Come on people! Of course we are roleplaying, let's take it easy... at least my character isn't supposed to be nice, and I want to try having him developing friendship with the others very slowly. I may roleplay him very badly, but that's a different matter. Actually, I was at least twice going to enter a post in the dangerous conversation but I couldn't think of something interesting enough and thought I was going to spoil the fun of it, so I decided that Aramil remained silent


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC: Ok, a lil more explanation, before we can move on!  silentspace, no hard feelings, I have absolutely no problems with you (I'm just sitting here smiling about the stupid misunderstanding )! I was merely explaining, why Lenya reacted this way (and yes, I meant Kinden's words, of course, altho they are written by you, so that's a wash.  When I said "you should be more careful" that basically meant, that I don't think you wanted Kinden to be insulting, or did you? (wasn't meant as a "threat" or anything, hope you didn't take it that way... pretty much sounds like one on second glance , sorry for that!)) ... I just think Kinden was quite arrogant/hostile/insulting for no obvious reason, altho probably not intended (not to me, mind you, just to the human characters), and that does get Lenya worked up, as she is only here to offer her help!  And hey, if being DOWN HERE in this mess doesn't show that the humans care, then what else should (Lenya could probably just go up and go through the gate, but she already said, that this won't work for the non-humans, and therefore she stays)!?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC: Basically repeating, what Lenya already said twice, just a bit more clear now! 

As Kinden doesn't reply, Lenya continues. _I hope you understand, what you just said! See, I could simply turn into a guard and move out of here... the thought HAS crossed my mind, if Shadowleaf had not been waiting upstairs at the inn, that would have been my route to escape... but it wasn't! This here is the most disgusting thing I was in... ever! But I am here, I am here to help YOU, and you tell us we could be spies for the emperor!?_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 4, 2003)

"_On a second thought, give me some more crap but please, make them stop bickering like huffy children._" Dar asks his god again.

"Please let's get out of here first, and skin ourselves later, shall we?"


OOC: At least none of you knows dwarven, so something will remain between me and Pelor, though you can learn to understand the tone of Dar's prayers.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Kinden regards Lenya quietly for a moment, his eyes flickering in the torchlight.  Up until the emperor's decrees, I never thought about being an elf.  I just _was_ one.  But now, I am _proud_ to be an elf, as I can see Dar is proud to be a dwarf.  Just because a group declares they are better than another doesn't make it so, no matter how readily the members of the supposedly _greater race _ are willing to believe it.

He turns back to the front again.  It's clear he doesn't quite trust the humans yet.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

_You can't stop it, can you? A GROUP... just because some deranged emperor wannabe, who probably even killed his father to succeed him, has declared non-humans to be second class citizen, doesn't mean all of us share his view!_

Lenya then moves on, shaking her head about the ignorant elf.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 5, 2003)

Xanthas stops suddenly, his seemingly apathetic mood dissipating in light of the bar scene, the sewers, his ruined boots, the smell, the rats, and above all else, the constant nagging sound of a self-righteous elf and ditzy brunette! "Shut up," Xanthas explodes and shakes his sword menacingly.  His anger beyond control, he charges straight in the direction of the rats screaming in rage the entire way and yelling with every swing of his sword.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2003)

_Uhh... calm down... I just wanted to make clear, and will continue to do so, that it's wrong to have the actions of an individual count for an entire race! Guess we better follow him... there are some big nasty rats around!_


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 7, 2003)

Xanthas rushes forward, sword swing. As soon as he rounds the corner, the light form the torches seem to loose their strength as a seeming wall of rats, critters, and creatures move out of the alcove to meet the fighters charge! In the lead of the mass of creatures are two enormous rats, the size of small ponies. 

It almost seems as if the mass is working in concert. 

Xanthas takes a deep breath as the mass of creatures washes towards him, seeming to shrink his very world.

Then all goes black as the meer mass knocks him off his feet into the thigh deep sludge, the weight of them keeping him under the water!

The others see him disappear around the corner and see and feel the swell of the sludge as the mass of rats move.

As they watch they see the the wall of rats advance at an alarming rate towards the group!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2003)

_Eeek!_


----------



## Majin (Nov 8, 2003)

Shadowleaf's eyes widen as he sees the mass of rats approach. "Shar help me." he says under his breath and tries to press himself up against the wall as best he can, trying to find something to grip on to.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 8, 2003)

Dylan snorted as the "idiot" swordsman stormed off into the darkness by himself. _That's right - go running off where you can't see a thing. And do us all a favour, don't come back. I hope the rats eat you._ Stood smirking at the thought of the fellow's bones being cleaned by his imaginary rats, the bard is brought out of his short daydream by Lenya's squeel.

Wha... The swarm of rodents rounding the bend cause him to stop mid-sentence. Eyes bulging in surprise and fear, he steps back against the sewer wall, grabbing out for Lenya's sleeve, trying to pull her with him.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 8, 2003)

"By the sacred beard of the sun! Light some torches! Try to keep them away with the fire!" Dar shouts at the party as he makes a dash forward with a threatening roar, trying to reach out for Xanthas to get him out of the sludge.
_Shar? Did he invoke the Dark Mistress? I think I should have a talk with him later..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 9, 2003)

Xanthas curses himself and goes under, his anger or idiocy (depending on how you look at it) surpressed under large amounts of vermin flesh and murky blackness.  _One god or another, save me!_


----------



## silentspace (Nov 10, 2003)

Xanthas, no!  That's not a pony, don't try to ride it!  

Kinden will fire as many arrows at the closest pony-rat as he can.  When it gets close he'll draw his sword and hack at it.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 10, 2003)

Dar steps forward and with a torch in one hand waves it infront of himself, trying to get the advancing wave to stop, but they seem not to even slow! His hand on his weapon, knickles white he waits for the advance. "Light some torches!!" he wells once more at his shocked companions.

Shadowleaf moves to the wall and finds a handhold through the slime that he pressed himself into, surely leaving an imprint in it's 3 inch thickness. Shar may or may not have heard him, but darkness seems to prevail over the light of the torches as the putrid onslaught overtakes Dar and his torch. 

DAr takes a swind at one of the pony sized rats before he too is dragged under. He maintains his grip on his weapon, and gets a good breath of air before everything goes black and he has the distict displeasure of feeling his feet loose their purchase on slick floor.

That's when the wave hits Shadowleaf. He notes as an arrow leaves Kinden's bow from behind him and sees the pony sized rat stagger with the blow, but that was it. He also feels his feet leave the ground, but with his handhold, is able to remain virticle and regains his feet as more and more rats scurry over him!

Dylan also moves towards the wall, gradding a startled Lenya with him. Midnight takes to the air, and flies out of sight with a squak that sounds very disgruntled.

Lenya, pulled towards the wall fells, more then sees the rats hit her! She feels the drip of Dylan's hand slip and disappear as any type of orientation does. She feels herself being submirged and turnes and twisted by the mass of rats as they scurry over her.

Dylan notes none of that as his only concern is to grip the wall as the wave of rat flesh hit him. Him and Shadowleaf have the pleasure to feel bugs and insects, spiders and who knows what else crawl over their flesh, beneith their cloths, over their skin and threw their hair, while those that are submirged only feel the sludge and the rats. 

Kinden, in the back, is the last to be hit, though the outcome does not change much for that fact. He too is swept under, though he looses his grip on his bow as he goes under, turning in the ever increasing number of rats. Once he hits something, grabbing at it instincively and his fingers wrap around the familiar pattern o fhis bow.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2003)

Lenya tries to hold her breath, there's not much else she can do.


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2003)

Shadowleaf grits his teeth as the vermin, insects, and everything else wash over him. He will wait until the swarm dies down completely or enough to walk safely towards the closest submerged party member and help them out from under the sludge.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 10, 2003)

Xanthas will struggle to his feet after the seemingly endless wave of bugs and rats passes over him, losing his grip on his sword with a splash.  "The lot of them are going to blame this on me, I know it," he grumbles to himself.

OOC: If he lives in the first place, I plan to replace the longsword with a bastard sword.  This is okay, I hope?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2003)

As he’s going under, Kinden draws his sword and stabs downward into the thickest part of the sludge to slow his movement.  He positions his body to offer the least resistance to the mass of moving sludge and vermin.  If the rats are mostly swimming on the surface he’ll sink down so they can pass over him.  

If he’s successful in stopping his motion and letting the rats pass him by, he’ll regain his feet.  _Could it be that the pony-rats in the lead are somehow guiding the vermin?_  If he has a shot at the pony rat, he’ll take it.  Shadowleaf, let’s take out the pony rats!  

If he can’t escape and continues to be dragged along, he’ll swing his sword, trying to slice as many rats as he can.  _Must keep fighting, and survive to reach the oracle!_

OOC Where’s Aramil?


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry for not posting soon enough. Consider this only if you allow me to play as soon as Aramil sees the rats coming at the first time, provided he has enough time before he is reached by the wave







*OOC:*




Aramil instictly reacts to the terrible sights of the swarming mass of rats coming his way by trying to cast a _Sleep_ spell on them, possibly trying to catch the biggest two attacking Xanthas but carefully avoiding the spell to hit the friend as well.









*OOC:*


Casting _Sleep_ requires a round, and I have no idea how far Aramil is from the rats, so feel free to require a Concentration check in case he is attacked before the end of the casting time. In case I posted to late for my action and I am already overwhelmed by the swarm, then Aramil closes his eyes, tries to stand very still and prays Corellon to let the swarm pass over him without harm.







*OOC:*


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 11, 2003)

Aramil flings the spell at the largest of the rats and hardly sees any efect at all as the two pony sized rats continue their advance, which is strange, since Aramil could have swarn to feel the spell conect to over a dozen creatures... be then realizes his mistake with ever widening eyes as the swarm over takes him as well. The spel effect small, weaker creatures first. The spell had worked, but on the smaller rats, not the larger. He gets a mouth full of muck as he's plowed under the sludge. 

Kinden tries to find stability in the mass and though most of the rats are on the surface of the sludge, swimming, the mass of them continue to push more of them down into it. Using his sword, he hits the floor, but has no leverage to actually maintain a purchase. 

Lenya notes through her conection with Midnight that the wave of rats is receading as it passes them by. In few more seconds, it should pass where she had been pulled under, and if she was not being dragged, should be able to stand shortly!

Dylan and Shadowleaf notice that the vermain around thier mouths and faces seem to lessen, though enough stay befind to infest every opening and covers them from the top of thier heads to thie chins. When they venture to open their eyes, they see that the wave is only chest deep on them and will soon be gone entirely, except for the straglers.

Xanthas, feeling the weight recead off of him, pushes himself to his feet to see that the rats are still pushing on.

Dylan and Shadowleaf see something humanoid expload from the sludge, unrecognizable! Is it something else? Perhaps what was driving the rats on them?


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 11, 2003)

Xanthas grabs up his mace and starts wading back to the others, clearing a path by swinging it back and forth disconcertingly.  He will help those in need, mainly Dar, as he realizes the shorter member of the party is going to have a harder time keeping his head above the torrent.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2003)

Lenya tries to pull herself in the direction opposite to where the swarm is heading, hopefully breaking free of them eventually.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

Kinden continues his efforts to free himself.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry to interrupt....deadestdai is experiancing computer problems and can't post for a few days.... we now return you to your regularly sceduled game...


----------



## Majin (Nov 12, 2003)

Shadowleaf judges the current stream of rats and things swarming by, around, and over him. He gingerly releases his grip from the wall to test his balance. If he finds his footing without slipping he will draw his bow and fire an arrow at the wounded "Pony-rat" while skirting towards the nearest submerged party member.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 13, 2003)

*OOC:*




			
				Mith said:
			
		

> Dylan and Shadowleaf see something humanoid expload from the sludge, unrecognizable! Is it something else? Perhaps what was driving the rats on them?



 Ignoring this then? Okay!







The humanoid seems to pull out a weapon of sorts and seems to advance towards where the rest of the party memebers must be.

Shadowleaf disengages himself from the wall, and ignoring the humaniod creature, looks to where the mass of creatures had head, looking for any sign of the pony sized rat. Unfortunately, all he sees is the swarm of smaller rats and vermin. They seem to completely conceal the larger creatures. 

Darhaan finds that the pressure on him has lessened enough for him to stand, and with an effort clears the waste that surounded him and take a deap dreath. It was not that much of an effort to keep his breath, but a little while longer and it could have been an issue. In the direction where the fighter had gone, there is a humanoid creature approaching the dwarf with a weapon drawn. Beside the creature is Shadowleaf on one side looking over the dwarves head to something behind him, and Dylan seem to be consentrating on removing a large roach from his shirt. 

Xanthas sees something move to his side, and then his other side, but relaxes as he notes that it's Shadowleaf and Dylan. Before him, the sludge seems to grow a head that takes a very deep breath. Was this one of his companions? If so then they were either on thier knees or it was the dwarf.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

Lenya continues trying to struggle free, if she cannot break free and is still dragged along, she lets Midnight call for help.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Kinden keeps trying to free himself.


----------



## Majin (Nov 14, 2003)

Shadowleaf searches desperately for a target. He hears something close to him that can only be interpreted as a whisper. A whisper of warning! He turns sharply and trains his bow on the small shape closeby. He squints to make out what it is. Was it Darhaan? With the sludge covering the thing, if it was Darhaan, might possibly obfuscate the resident shine the two worshippers of Pelor seemed to have to the pale Elf. But most important of all, what was that voice? The whisper? Was it Shar's protection? Had she heard his prayer for help? He squinted harder not willing to fire unless absolutely certain the figure was not a member of his party.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2003)

Dylan stands ready with sword raised over his head in readiness to stab down at anything that looks threatening within the mass of creatures.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 15, 2003)

Xanthas uses his free hand to grope for the collar of whatever is in front of him and pull it up out of the living sewage, assuming it is Dar, and not thinking otherwise.  "I do apologize, good Sir Dar, for manhandling you so."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 18, 2003)

"Good sweet _just_ kind mighty _all-knowing omnipotent_ fatherly Pelor!!!" Dar lets out in a mix of dwarven and common with his first breath out of the sludge.
"I'm happy to notify all the rats in these sewers that NOW I'M OFFICIALLY ANGRY!"
He then begins to kill as many of them as he can, trying to help all his companions that are still in trouble.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

Eventually, all of the party memebers are free from the sludge, the rats seeming to have dis appeared in the darkness behind the group. 

Dead rats are everywhere. Some died by the dwarf's anger, others by other rats, but most from suffication.

The sewage seems to have leveled out again, still up to mid chest on the dwarf, and waiste deep to the others. From around the correr where the alcove was, a light seems to be shining, and noises of advancement with voices mixed in seem to be heading in the direction of the characters.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 19, 2003)

Xanthas stands in a ready and defensive position and turns his head to address the others.  "What do we do now?"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 19, 2003)

Dylan, both disgusted at his state of dress, and also the corpses strewn everywhere. He swallows back bile in an attempt to stop himself from vomitting, but fails miserably and only adds to the stinking swill about the party. 


Wiping his mouth over his sleeve, he says I don't know! But someone's coming! Get ready! The bard then franctically tries his best to get behind the fighters of the group to protect himself.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2003)

_Whatever it is, I don't care, it cannot get worse from here!_

She then tries to get her face clean at least, using another _Prestidigitation_ spell, if necessary.


----------



## Majin (Nov 20, 2003)

Shadowleaf sighs in frustration and trains his bow towards the oncoming light. _The guards finally catching up to us, or something else?_ He leans against a wall to steady himself from the sway of the sludge and waits for the first sign of their pursuers.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2003)

Kinden follows Shadowleaf's lead, drawing his bow and leaning against the opposite wall.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2003)

_When those are the guards, then why are they ahead of us? Isn't that the direction we were going to, or have I lost my orientation?_


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 21, 2003)

Well whatever it is, it's terrifying enough for that swarm of rats and insects and whatever else that foul offle was to run from it! We should do likewise!


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2003)

"I've done enough running this day, thank you, minstrel.  If our pursuers are ahead of us, then they must be using some magical means, which explains the swarm, I think."   Xanthas turns back to the closing voices, waiting for better options...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

Lenya continues to clean herself meanwhile, with the use of her _Prestidigitation_ spell, which probably _is_ necessary.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 24, 2003)

Aramil moves to the side of the tunnel, possibly to a shadowy spot, and takes an arrow out of his quiver to be ready in case of something attacks the party.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 24, 2003)

_Much better!_ Midnoght entones as he lands on the newly cleaned shoulder of his mistress. _But I can not say the same for your companions!_









*OOC:*


Yes, a spell would be necessary, or a good source of clean water... an abandant amount of clean water...







From around the corner comes a group of humanoid shapes, though what type is hard to fathom. They are covered in filth and sewage. Most are carrying torches and others carry swords, which , unlike the rest of them, are clean. There are a total of 5 of them, 3 with torches, 2 with swords. The two with swords are about 5 and a half feet tall, to 6 feet tall. The three behind those two range from 3 feet to 5 feet. They all stop on seeing you and the two infront look at you with glossy black eyes, which appear very human. 

_*In orcish*_: "Aye, you's! What you doin' away from da 'ole? We's supposed to do da 'untin' today!" says one of the huamiods in front.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 24, 2003)

Xanthas smiles at the irony of it all.  _I knew I should have studied other languages._  He says to the rest of the party in general, still facing the group in front of him, "How many of you know what he's saying?"   He smiles again at the creature that spoke.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2003)

Pulling back his now filthy cloak, Dylan grabs a throwing dart and readies to let fly at the filthy creatures ahead, should they prove to be aggressive toward toward the party, that is.

I haven't the foggiest what these chaps just blurted, but they look to be as filthy as our sorry group.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2003)

Lenya shrugs.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 24, 2003)

_Odd.  They can clearly see Lenya's features, and yet they're talking to us like they know us.  I wonder what they're saying._


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Upon hearing the others speak to themselves, the creature changes to common, though it's much rougher then the other language it was speaking and almost as hard to understand. 

"'Ere now! Wha' you be doin' away from the 'ole? We be da ones to do da huntin'!" As one of the larger speaks to the companions, the smaller ones with the torches start forward and start to collect the rats that had drown, or killed in the previous rush. They then seem to pull out something that the rats disappear into. You conclude that they must be bags, though it's really difficult to tell.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Oi!  Sorry 'bout dat.  We got hungry 'dat's all!  Got lost though - where's da 'ole again?  We can get to the bottom of da waterfall dat way right?  Musta knocked me head about, can't remember tings too well.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Kinden whispers under his breath to Lenya, in Elven Sorry about any misunderstandings before Lenya, but maybe you should cover yourself up with the sludge again?  I know it's disgusting, but it might be a good disguise, if we need it.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

As the smaller of the creatures finishes up witht heir collecting, the larger answers the elf.

"Aye, da fall be dat-a-way, as is da 'ole." He points behind him, where the companions had been heading. He then looks at the bulging sacks the smaller creatures are holding and his voice, much lighter then becfore says "You 'elped a bit, now didn't ya! Well, be sure ta let da others know dat you 'ad a part in our 'unt! We'll be back soon! What's you'n name so I can thank ya proper when I returns?"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Kinden starts heading down the sewer, past the strange creatures, saying Sure ting!  Glad ta help!  Itsa lot harder den I thought, but itsa lotta fun, izn't it?  Yep, good luck wit da hunt!  Oh, and me name's Ki*cough**cough*en.  Bye!


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

The dirty creatures move to the sides of the passage to let you through, and the larger says a fairwell as you pass. They then head in the direction you came to see if they can find any more rats, or so you think. 

The group continues around the corner, and see the alcove that the rats had originally called home. There are sticks, trash amn d mud creating two rat huts that seem to be floating on the surface of the sludge as the group come up to them. Tha passage continues beyond the huts and then curves back the way the group wishes to head within sight of the torch light.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Once out of earshot, Kinden says to the others, Do you think they're friendly?  Could they be refugees from the emperor's decrees?

Kinden starts searching about, and studying the rat huts too.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 25, 2003)

Xanthas helps Kinden search the huts and makes small talk in reply.
"Only a blind fool would not notice that they were the orc raiders the old man mentioned.  They wouldn't have harmed us even if we weren't covered in mud, all we would've needed to do was spout something off about 'rebellion' and 'curse the Emperor,' et cetera..."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, seems I’m not just a blind fool, but a deaf fool as well.  What are you talking about?  What old man?  What orc raiders?  Do you mean the orc tribes Hitorum Felswarth was readying to march on the city?  Did he say they are already here in the sewers?

OOC:  hippocrachus – do you have the right game?


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC- Ha, I hope so. I'm trying to recall from practically the beginning of this game, when the "robed" man (old) told one of his followers to tell the orc parties to make their move.  Xanthas is assuming those orcs were the beginning forces out to hunt for the larger army... He doesn't really know if they were orc raiders in other words.

Xanthas stares at Kinden with his mouth open dumbly.  "Yeah."


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


It gets hard after some time has gone by. Perhaps I should start writing the story out in a summary form in the game story forum on this site. It would at least give everyone an easy resouce to recall all of the information that the characters have had in the last 5 hours (2 months for us, if not more). 







The two individuals search the rat's nest both of them find that the nests are lined with pretty shiny objects that the rats had odviously taken time to clean. All in all, the two find one amulet, 2 rings, a broach, 5 pounds of various coins (mostly silver), 2 daggers, and about a score of arrow heads that seem to be made out of a material that resembles no material they have seen before.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 25, 2003)

Xanthas shoves the items he finds into Kinden's hands and says in a tired voice: "We can go through these when we are safely out of this Abyssal hell."
He then continues at a glum pace towards what hopefully is the exit, listening for rushing water.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Kinden whispers under his breath to Lenya, in Elven Sorry about any misunderstandings before Lenya, but maybe you should cover yourself up with the sludge again?  I know it's disgusting, but it might be a good disguise, if we need it.




_You did handle those orcs very well, Kinden,_ Lenya says, after they are gone. _But sorry, I don't see how this sludge can be a good disguise. As long as I can keep it off me, the better. If anyone else wants cleaning, my spell is still running!_

She then continues to clean whoever wants that.

_At least we know, that we are on the right tracks now. Let's get out of here!_


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _You did handle those orcs very well, Kinden,_ Lenya says, after they are gone. _But sorry, I don't see how this sludge can be a good disguise. As long as I can keep it off me, the better. If anyone else wants cleaning, my spell is still running!_
> 
> She then continues to clean whoever wants that.
> 
> _At least we know, that we are on the right tracks now. Let's get out of here!_




Dylan turns to Lenya, I'll accept that offer if I may? He then remembers to replace the throwing dart in it's spot on his baldric. 

This stench is burning my eyes. When you chaps have finished helping yourselves to the baubles, we should move on to the "'ole" with all haste.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _You did handle those orcs very well, Kinden,_ Lenya says, after they are gone. _But sorry, I don't see how this sludge can be a good disguise. As long as I can keep it off me, the better. If anyone else wants cleaning, my spell is still running!_
> 
> She then continues to clean whoever wants that.
> 
> _At least we know, that we are on the right tracks now. Let's get out of here!_




Kinden blinks at Lenya, slightly baffled that she would respond to his suggestion to disguise herself _after_ they had passed the sludge-covered creatures, and the issue turned out to be moot.  It certainly was nice of her to offer to clean them though.  

Thanks Lenya, I’ll take a cleaning a little later.  Alright, Xanthas, I’ll hold on to these for now.  

Kinden puts their finds in the waterproof backpack.  He’s ready to move on if everyone else is.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 26, 2003)

Shortly, after continuing, the sounds of water can be heard, and soon they come to the falls. Three passages connect at this point, all contributing to the falls in general. They appear to be about 20-25 feet tall, with a pool at the bottom. Beyond the pool, some 20 feet from the base of the falls, it looks like there is an outlet where a good sized stream heads out. There also appears to be two other ways out of the room where the falls end, though what is beyond that, they could not say. 

One thing is sure, the falls are illuminated, but by what source, you can not see. Beyond that, a green glow comes from the passage to the east.

| | | | | | |W|?|?|?|?|W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| |S|S| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|W| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |W|
|?| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |?|
| |?|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | | |W|?|
| | |W| |S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S| | | |W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|F|F|F|F|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|C|C|C|C|S|S|S|S|C|C|C|C|C|C|W|
|W|W|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|W|W|W| | | | | |X|S| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | |W|W|W|W|W|W|S|S|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|

| | = 5' sq.
W = Wall
S = Sludge
C = Cliff (Slick, about 20-25 feet tall)
F = Fall (20-25 feet tall)
X = Party


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 26, 2003)

Xanthas walks to the edge of the cliff and peers down, absentmindedly spitting into the pool.
"Only the gods know what's breeding in there.  I'd hate to say it, but maybe it would be wiser to search for another way out..."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 27, 2003)

The bard sidles up next to Xanthas and looks down with him. Suddenly a wave of vertigo sweeps over the handsome entertainer and he takes a step back, hand over his heart and a trickle of sweat dripping from his left temple. 

I umm.... Yes, I think that would be a good idea. A good idea. Steadying his breathing, he takes a few more steps back until he feels safe again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2003)

Xanthas turns his head to the bard and speaks very slowly.  He voices what he thought was self-explanatory. As the bard's intentions do not meet his own, he feels the need to clarify things.
"It is possible that either of these side passages," he motions to the two sewer entrances leading to the waterfall from the side, "lead to one of those opennings down below.  The question would be, then, which way? Left or right?"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 27, 2003)

Heh, don't know about you, but I could never resist a green glow!


----------



## Majin (Nov 28, 2003)

Shadowleaf, having kept quiet the past while continues his silence, content to wait for the others to decide which way to proceed for now. He continues to brood quietly contemplating the possible intervention of his goddess earlier.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2003)

_Well, I wouldn't mind to investigate that green glow, unless someone has an idea where we would be heading towards the exit, because I have absolutely no clue._


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 1, 2003)

Xanthas looks at his traveling companions. _What a sad lot we are..._
"To the east, then?"  He walks off in that direction, whistling one of the bards tunes that got stuck in his head.  He curses himself respectively.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 1, 2003)

Dylan, now fully composed, listens to the others' suggestions and decides to stay silent. He didn't have any idea which direction to take either, and so felt it was better to say nothing further and let those who knew better to lead the way. 

Once the grumpy warrior, had started off toward the Eastern passage, the young bard waited to make sure the others were going to follow the man, then steps in beside Lenya and travels on with them.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 1, 2003)

Hearing the others' will to proceed towards the glowing tunnel, Aramil tries to take advantage of his keen vision and looks into the tunnel's distance, trying to guess what's the source of such glow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2003)

Still incredibly angry, Dar takes his place at the back of the party, his eyes looking, or should I say eager, for a menace to come.

OOC: I'm sorry I've been away without notice, but I had one hell of a week. Now Dar is back, grumpier than ever.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 2, 2003)

Continuing to the east, the party moves forward, once more sloshing through the sewage.

Aramil hears soemthing ahead, even above the receading sounds of the waterfall. It sounds like the slushing at his feet... something coming through the sewage in front of them. Then an echoing deep moan, as if the earth itself were protesting their presence.

Shadowleaf's neck hair rise at the sound, and the shadows around him seem to embrace him as if to protect him from whatever is ahead, emitting the strange light.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 2, 2003)

Xanthas stops at the groaning sound, raising his mace, and sliding his shield off his back, readies himself in his usual defensive stance.  He resembles something like a statue, with his back straight, his teardrop shield before him, and his swo-mace ready to make a downward chop.  _Not taking any chances this time..._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2003)

_Uuhhh... what was that!?_


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2003)

Nostrils flaired and eyes widened, Dylan grabs ahold of Lenya's sleeve (A little too firmly.) and subconsciously pulls her further behind him protectively, sword in hand. 

I..... Uh.... Wh, wh, what is that!? He stammers, almost shaking with fear of the unknown threat.


----------



## Majin (Dec 3, 2003)

Without a word Shadowleaf draws his Longsword and readies his shield. He takes comfort in the shadows that seem to be sticking to him from all around. He moves forward a ways sliding against the wall  hoping to catch a glimpse of whats making the sound up ahead.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 3, 2003)

Shadowleaf moves foward, hugging the wall (figuratively), and looks around the gradual bend ahead to see three glowing figures moving towards the group in slow steps. The light is coming from them. Once more the moan is heard by all, and Shadowleaf notes that it's these figures that are imiting the moan. One of the creatures is over 7 foot tall, hunched over so as to clear the 7 foot ceiling as it moves. The other two are humaniod, like the first, but between 5 and 6 feet tall. None of them appear to be armed (well, they have no weapons, anyway).


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2003)

Xanthas hisses a whispered question at the elven ranger, "What is it, Nilbalion?"


----------



## Majin (Dec 4, 2003)

Shadowleaf turns his head sharply towards Xanthas. "They sound like zombies, but they _glow_! If zombies they are not, then possibly some other form of undead. If that is true, you may wish you had not dropped your sword back there, as that mace will be quite ineffective." he says grimly.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2003)

Lenya backs off a bit, she has no useful weapons and doesn't want to stand in the way.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2003)

At the mention of his butterfingers Xanthas furrows his brow. _Blah blah blah quite ineffective_, he thinks to himself in a mocking tone. "Oh darn..."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 4, 2003)

Dylan, quite frightened, looks for somewhere to hide while the other deliberate what to do. Zombies were too much for him.  First the town guard, then this horribly smelly sewerage, now the walking dead. _Let these others deal with this mess_


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

The humaniod creatures continue to move forward, their mones seeming to become less eary as they get closer, the echo reseeding in the background. The green glow from them seems to create more shadow then light, though they seem not to be hindered in any way. 

They seem unaware of the companions. They are about 40' off, and it'll be less then a minute before they overcome the parties present posision.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll try to turn them, but even if I succeed, we'd still have to deal with them if we need to pass by.  The turning doesn't last that long.  If we're lucky we'll split them up so they're easier to deal with.

If they turn out to be undead, Kinden will try turning them.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2003)

"Lady Lenya, make good use of the crossbow on my back. I will not have you unarmed." He turns on Dylan, "Put that sword to work! Sir Dar, shall we advance or wait for them?"  He tucks his mace under his arm hurriedly and hands some bolts and his crossbow to Lenya, knowing she has nerve enough to take them.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2003)

Lenya nods to the warrior and takes the crossbow. She loads it and it becomes obvious, that she had used one before.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 5, 2003)

.....


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 5, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Lady Lenya, make good use of the crossbow on my back. I will not have you unarmed." He turns on Dylan, "Put that sword to work! Sir Dar, shall we advance or wait for them?"  He tucks his mace under his arm hurriedly and hands some bolts and his crossbow to Lenya, knowing she has nerve enough to take them.




Dylan offers the warrior a sour look of disgust and draws his sword. 

Trying to hide the shaking in his hands, the young bard takes an unsure step forward and braces himself forcing his panic down.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 5, 2003)

The group realizes that anyone with range attacks will be able to get in two attacks before the melee fighters engage the creatures, if they so choose.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 6, 2003)

If they are definitely zombies, Kinden will fire off an arrow, and then attempt to turn them before they close.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2003)

Lenya will also shoot at the creatures, once someone else opens fire.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 9, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Lady Lenya, make good use of the crossbow on my back. I will not have you unarmed." He turns on Dylan, "Put that sword to work! Sir Dar, shall we advance or wait for them?"  He tucks his mace under his arm hurriedly and hands some bolts and his crossbow to Lenya, knowing she has nerve enough to take them.



"We'd better wait. Let's form two lines: me, _Sir_ Xanthas, and..." he pauses form a moment to look at the bard from the feet to the head and back, clearly evaluating him "and...Dylan, is it? on the front, ready to charge at them should our cleric friend succeed, or to fend them off otherwise; and the bowmen and our sweet lady behind, ready to fire at my sign" he then waits for them to nock their arrows and have a clear shot "Now! FIRE!"


----------



## Majin (Dec 9, 2003)

As the Dwarf says this Shadowleaf is already several feet ahead moving towards the creatures. Still hugging the wall, he slides along towards them slowly, trying his best to get behind them before attacking. Waiting to strike he watches for the first missle fire to let loose.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2003)

Only a little terrified, Dylan does as he is bade, bracing himself for a fight.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 11, 2003)

Xanthas does as Darhaan says, no questions asked.


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

(OOC: Ah the mid-holiday season slump. Gotta love it. Assuming that is the reason our good DM has gone missing?    )


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 19, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> (OOC: Ah the mid-holiday season slump. Gotta love it. Assuming that is the reason our good DM has gone missing?    )



(Pain in the backside all this lack of posting ain't it? Though, Mith' hasn't been posting in the other games I play in, so I am sure he is enjoying some family time and turkey. )


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


I apologize too for being so absent. The reason is clearly the same: XMas holidays = slow home connection and most of the time somewhere else


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 31, 2003)

*OOC:*


Okay, I'm back... let's see if we can pull this adventure out of the 'dead and dying PbP pile' and revive this!







Upon the dwarves words, two lines are formed, the shodowy elf ahead of the others, hard to see even with the light spell's and the zombies illuminations. 

He sneaks forward and then, noting that he does not have enough space to get behind the zombies, waits for them to pass as he hears the dwarf yell "Now!" and sees the bolt and arrow of his companions slide sickeningly into the creatures. 

Kinden can not be TOO sure that they are zombies... but seems to feel pretty confident that they are. After firing off an arrow which sinks sikeningly far into one of the humaniods flesh, he then prepares to call on the power of Palor to shun these beast from their presence.

Lenya follows suite by opening fire as well, and between her two bolts and the one from Kinden's bow, one of them crumple to the ground as the others continue with their slow advance. 

Kinden then starts to pray for the aid needed to turn the creatures, and as he does, Shadowleaf strikes form behind now that the backs of the creatures are to him. His blade sinks into their flesh, scoring a huge chunk out of one of their chest. 

Kinden finishes his prayer and moves foward a step as if to push the presence of his good towards his advesaries. With a flash of devine light that washes the corredor, the zombies seem to burn with a holy fire for a second before the turn to flee the light.

At that point Daarhan orders the charge and leads it, though the two humans out distance him shortly, but all of them crash into the backs of the creatures, and shortly, nothing stands in the corridor but themselves.


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

Shadowleaf turns and blinks rapidly, recovering from the burst of light from Kinden's turning. "Thanks, I needed that." is his clumsy attempt at a joke as he makes his way to the back of the party to sulk in the cold invitation of the shadows.

(OOC: Great to see you back Mith! Let's get this this game back on it's feet.  )


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 1, 2004)

Xanthas looks to Lenya admiringly, "If you would like to hang on to that, Lady Lenya, be my guest."
He smiles and wipes his hands in space with an "all-in-the-days-work" air.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2004)

Lenya smiles at the warrior and nods in approval.

_Looks like this way I can at least offer some help, so thank you, I'll keep it for now._


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 1, 2004)

(OOC: Thanee: Xanthas had 25 bolts, I think Lenya fired two, so 23. You might as well hang on to them too, so Xanthas isn't always handing her bolts when needed...)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2004)

OOC: Ok.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 2, 2004)

Dylan stood fully shaken. The bodies of the undead were about him and their ichor or gore or whatever was on his body from his hacks-and-slashes, dripped from his sleeves and tunic. (This was the first time he had actually used his sword.....) 
They had all been so "efficient". All. Even the lady Lenya had shown her merit in the short combat. Shamed? 

No. 

Dylan was now aware that he had a right to feel safe around this group. He smiled to himself, _Perhaps I will survive through this afterall?_ then tried to figure, what was more "stinky", the sewerage of the zombies?


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 2, 2004)

Ahead of them, the group sees that the corridor curves to the north, the green glow of the zombies bodies and the light spell offering little in the way of illumination through, what seems like a fog that hangs in the air ahead.

THe sounds of the falls from behind the group drowns out all and any sounds that would normally be heard.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 4, 2004)

"Mmm, this definitely worked" Dar says losing a little of his grumpiness "Everyonedid well. It looks like we can actually make it out of this maze after all. And though I wish we are done with weird encounters, I'd definitely perfer more of them to more rats. Shall we fall in formation again and go on now? I don't like that fog."
The dwarf toys with his earrings again as he scan the path ahead for any signs of evil, then steps back at his place at the end of the line.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 4, 2004)

Xanthas nods his agreement and continues down the sewer corridor, with a bit of a strut. "Let's hear a song, minstrel," he calls back to the bard, "and make it one with dragons and whatnot!"


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2004)

Dylan agree'd - a song was in order. Dragons though? Well, the man was rather simple and slight of imagination. Dragons it was then.

With a surly stride, Dylan lets fly with a song heard about most taverns and Inns in the poorest distrects of many a settlement..... (And no doubt one that this ruffian would be rather too familiar with.)


----------



## Majin (Jan 5, 2004)

Shadowleaf walks on behind the rest of the party, whispering to Shar under his breath in order to drown out the Bard's singing.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2004)

After his arrows and Lenya's bolts take down the first zombie, Kinden nods at Lenya "Nicely done"  He then retrieves any arrows he can.  He also studies the zombies, wondering who they are, who they used to be, and searching for any clues as to who is controlling them.

Kinden then follows some distance behind the rest of the party, with Shadowleaf.


----------



## Majin (Jan 5, 2004)

Continuing to walk, Shadowleaf pulls his cloak tight around his body and without looking up says to Kinden, "What do you want, cleric?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Continuing to walk, Shadowleaf pulls his cloak tight around his body and without looking up says to Kinden, "What do you want, cleric?"




In a low voice, Kinden replies to Shadowleaf, "That dwarf Dar told me to stay in the rear.  Besides, its safer back here.  That song is bound to alert any creatures of our presence, and I'd prefer to remain out of sight in case anyone, like the one who created the zombies, decides to ambush us."


----------



## Majin (Jan 5, 2004)

Shadowleaf turns his head slightly to look at Kinden through slitted eyes. "Your smarter than you appear, cleric. But tell me.. is that now your purpose in life? To do what the dwarf bids you?" he chuckles slightly under his breath, but no mirth is evident in his voice.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 5, 2004)

Kinden examines the bodies, but the muck hinds any details except for the fact that all of them were human, and one of them at least was a gaurd of the above city before he had died. As for any sign of who created them, he can not tell. Kinden knows that such signs are rarely appearent to mundane means.

The bards song, even though a little inappropreate to the suroundings, fills those that listen with a sense of ease, it's light, humorous lerics bringing a smile to even the most earnest among you, with the common tune, well done as it is. 

But soon the songs melody ends bring back the forbidening presense of the sewer and the stench and sounds of the groups sodden feet as tehy continue to make their way north. 

Shadowleaf, muttering prayers to his goddess, sees something in the wall to the east in the fading light spell ahead of him. It may be just an iregularity in the pattern of stone, or it may be that the surface seems slightly cleaner then the surounding stone.

Kinden, noticing the attention Shadowleaf is giving the wall, looks at it and notices the same iregularity.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2004)

Lenya thanks Kinden for his approval. She doesn't even think about retrieving the bolts from those foul bodies. Shall they rot with them. She takes her place somewhere in the middle of the group, staying alert for her surroundings.


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2004)

Without saying a word Shadowleaf walks carefully to the irregularity in the wall. _A door perhaps?_ He begins to lightly run his fingers around the creases in the wall, attempting to confirm his theory, and determine whether or not it is safe to try opening it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 6, 2004)

Xanthas notices Shadowleaf looking at the wall and walks over to him, leaning on the wall nonchalantly. He doesn't bother to actually look to see what Shadowleaf is inspecting. "Whatcha lookin' at?"  he says in complete and utter ignorance.


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2004)

Not letting Xanthas distract his careful work, Shadowleaf says insipidly, "Do you mind? This is a delicate procedure that I do not have much experience with. Is it your goal to make this even tougher for me?" he pauses for a moment to shoot Xanthas a condescending glance, before returning to his task.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 6, 2004)

"Listen, elf, I have many goals..." he pauses for a second, looks to the wall thoughtfully, looks back to Shadowleaf, and then remembers he doesn't really. He walks away and starts fiddling with his dagger; all in all content.


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2004)

Shadowleaf returns his gaze to Xanthas as he pauses mid-sentance and watches him walk away. He sighs and turns back to the wall.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2004)

Dylan stood by silently as the elves looked at a wall. His beautiful song had long since left his lips and his voice drifted away with the sewer breeze. 

_That warrior was an oaf. If he only had the forsight to "understand"....._ And Dylan stood by smug in the knowledge that the elves were examining the most majic of symbols that "only those that could see them" could notice. _Heh - what an idiot!_ He continued to stare - at "something".


----------



## silentspace (Jan 7, 2004)

Kinden aids Shadowleaf in his search [aid another], tapping lightly on the walls.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 12, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Ahead of them, the group sees that the corridor curves to the north, the green glow of the zombies bodies and the light spell offering little in the way of illumination through, what seems like a fog that hangs in the air ahead.
> 
> THe sounds of the falls from behind the group drowns out all and any sounds that would normally be heard.




OoC: how far ahead into the tunnel can we actually see at the moment?


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 30, 2004)

...


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2004)

OOC: I'm with you man. I'm having a blast so far with it, and do not want to see it die. I really enjoy roleplaying Shadowleaf, and if by comments you mean what last transpired between me and Xanthas, I'll let you in on a little secret, we orchestrated that exchange behind the scenes so it was all in good fun and meant to develop our characters.  As for anything else, I'm sure everyone understands that in game comments do not reflect anything out of game, at least when it comes to me anyway, but I don't think it's the player's fault this time. We just haven't heard anything from Mith in ages. If he'd come back I'd gladly pick things up where we left off. This has been the most successful PbP I've been a part of as a player so it would be a shame to see it die.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 30, 2004)

OOC: Mith has been awol for a wee while, ya, but he's back - just give the lad a little more time to come back to us. He will come back, he's just got some stuff to sort first.


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2004)

OOC: That would be great if he does. I just hope we can get everyone who was a part of this back playing again.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 30, 2004)

*OOC:*


I am still here too...


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 30, 2004)

Shadowleaf, with the help from Kinden does find that it's a door.

The others keep their eyes on the curve of the passage ahead, which curves out of sight to the north some 30' in front of the group. 

With a little more pressure and searching, Shadowleaf finally finds what he did not know he was looking for, and the door cracks open enough for him to get his fingers in and open the rest of the way.  Looking again, with the help of the light form the spell, he notes that what he had found was a pressure stone that when pushed, forced the door out to where you can open it manually. After opening the door after listening for any thing beyond, he notes that there is another passage heading south. This one cleaner, but narrower. One human sized person would not have to duck from the low ceiling, but neither would he be able to swing a weapon down on anyone. THe width, however was wide enough for a sword wielder to swing back and forth, as long as no one else was at his side. 

The tunnel floor is about two feet higher then the sludge level in the passage the party originated from, so relatively dry. There are smuges and tracks from the sludge going down the hall, though it's anyone's guess whether its from people coming or going, or whether it was created by people at all. 

On closer inspection to the inside of the corridor, Kinden and then Shadowleaf notice that there are torch sconses with unlit torches in them... un used and fresh torches.


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2004)

Shadowleaf studies the narrow passage intently while waiting for the others to gather and decide who will be going first.

OOC: Great to see you back Mith


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2004)

OOC hello again!

"Could this be the hole those sewer people were referring to, the one that bypasses the waterfall?  Ever since we encountered those zombies, I've been wondering if we're heading in the right direction."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2004)

"Of course we're heading in the right direction,"  Xanthas says with exaggerated bluster, hiding his shock of the new passge before him. "Let me guess: I go first?"  he adds looking despondently, but quickly smiles.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 1, 2004)

At the warrior's suggestion Dylan nods enthusiatically. He didn't want to be the first one to head down this new passageway.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2004)

Xanthas gives the bard a wry grin. "So be it,"  he says, a flash of mischief in his eyes, "but you, good Sir Bard, I'll need you to wield a torch for me. My eyes are not as good as our elven friends'." He stares at him, his grin wider. _I'll make him a warrior yet!_


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 1, 2004)

Dylan's eyes narrowed. _Torch-bearer..... I am above that duty._ He then remembered that _He_ couldn't see in the dark either and made to light a flame to one of the prepared torches on the wall.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

"Well, if this passage slopes down, I's rather take this one than the waterfall. I suggest sticking to the march order we used before. I'll close the line, since I don't need your torches."


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 2, 2004)

THe adventures start down the passageway, and though they hoped it would curve down, it does not appear to do so. 

Leaving the secret door open behind you, you make your way forward, and are happy at least to get out of the sludge. 

Xanthas followed by Dylan, followed by Kinden, followed by Lenya and Midnight (are you still here Thanee?), followed by Dar and ending with Shadowleaf,  (Did I forget anyone?) make there way through the narrow passage, looking ahead. The passage is pretty straight, continuing south for quite a while... until Xanth steps forward and freezes, a look of shock crossing his face.

Xantha: 



Spoiler



You felt the stone under your foot depress slightly after stepping on it... and you could have sworn you heard something 'click' as well. More then likely a trap.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2004)

Xanthas quickly redirects his forward momentum and jumps backwards, heedless of any torchbearers, and making an attempt at looking dramatic and suave.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 2, 2004)

Xantha jumps backward, almost knocking the torch out of Dylan's hand as he does so, though he does look dramatic as he does so... but two arrows that fly towards him does not. Acting on trained instinct, the fighter tries to dodge to one side, but at last, he's not quick enough and the two arrows find their mark, though only one penitrates the armor protecting the fighter. 









*OOC:*


Arrow does 2 points of damage







Looking ahead again, the others note that a green glow seems to have appeared... much like the green glow that surounded the creatures they had just dispatched in the previous hall.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2004)

Xanthas leans up against the wall and bites back the pain. He quickly draws the arrows out with a grunt and looks at the others wide-eyed; expecting the worse, ranging from poison to enchantment. He resolves his composure however. "Sorry 'bout that,"  he says to Dylan, wiping himself off.


----------



## Majin (Feb 2, 2004)

Noticing the green glow ahead Shadowleaf draws his bow and quickly knocks an arrow. He slides up against the wall and positions the bow as close to the wall with him as possible so as to be able to shoot past his companions as safely as he can manage if trouble presents itself.

OOC: I believe you are forgetting Aramil Mith


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 4, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Xanthas leans up against the wall and bites back the pain. He quickly draws the arrows out with a grunt and looks at the others wide-eyed; expecting the worse, ranging from poison to enchantment. He resolves his composure however. "Sorry 'bout that,"  he says to Dylan, wiping himself off.




Dylan hardly noticed Xanthas' apology, He was more surprised at how the warrior had plucked two arrows from his body painlessly and with seeming ease. He blinked and the man's words finally registered inside his head. I uhh, yeah. Umm, be careful there friend. He then offers a steadying arm to Xan' and leans to retrieve the torch. (Will also re-light if there is not sufficient light and unless told otherwise by the other party members.)


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 4, 2004)

Noticing the quick move of Shadowleaf, Aramil moves himself close to the wall on other side and instinctively knocks an arrow too at the green light, trying to think if such a glow may remind him of anything in his knowledge of everything magic.

Aramil is always with the others, somewhere in between the line possibly, only he is very untalkative and quite uncharismatic, and generally thinks that talking too much is a sign of thinking too few...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 4, 2004)

"Mmmrrrrr.... we can't use the strategy we used before against them, if we have to worry about traps. We'll have to wait for them until Kinden can wipe them out again... Anyone with a shield on the front in case they have bows too. Xanthas, are you well?"
Darhaan moves to the front line to protect the others.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 4, 2004)

Aramil (thanks for your reminder, I did not mean to forget you!) can think of a few things magical that would cause such a light, fairy fire being one, and certain funguses being another, but can not reason what they are doing down here. He finaly concludes that it probably has to do with the unholy magic that was used to animate the corpses that he now sees aproach from two doors in the walls the no one had noticed earlier.

Darhaan moves forward to offer some protection to the others until Xanths can recover fully, and notes, with Xanth that there appears to be four of the abonimations ahead... about 20 feet, leaving about 6 seconds for everyone to react before the creatures were on him and the others.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2004)

Xanthas offers Dar a humorless smile. "I'm well enough,"  he says, the incident having stripped him of his usual bluster. He sets himself for battle and tucks his shoulders about his sides nervously to avoid bumping Shadowleaf or Aramil.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 5, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Mmmrrrrr.... we can't use the strategy we used before against them, if we have to worry about traps.




"Eh?  Strategy?  We had a strategy?" Kinden shrugs.  

Remembering how his arrow and Lenya's bolt had taken out a zombie earlier, Kinden will take a shot if he has one.  

Otherwise he'll ready an action to turn when the lead zombie gets within striking range of whoever's in front, allowing them to get an attack of opportunity if he's successful again and they flee.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> (are you still here Thanee?)




OOC: Yes, I am, basically, but having a hard time to post currently , either EN World doesn't let me, or I'm too busy.  Will be better soon, tho.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


Great to hear from you Thanee! I'm looking forward to hearing more form you soon.







Kinden readies an arrow and lets it fly almost imediately, striking the creature int he front. Seeing no effect from his arrow does not concern the elf, for he remembered that his arrows showed no effect until the others had fallen as well.

Kinden falls back to allow the two fighters a chance at the advancing creatures, but the two fighters have problems with the cramped space of the corridor. THough both of them connect in their attempt to bring down the zombie, niether of their blows deal much damage do to the cramped swing of their weapons. 

Further, when the zombie attacks the dwarf, only luck prevents him from being damaged, for he found that he could hardly dodge being next to Xanths, the claws of the creature, cruel and wicked, scraping against the armor of the dwarf's chest.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 5, 2004)

"Xanthas, Dar, hang in there!"  Kinden raises his hand towards the zombies and clears his mind, allowing himself to become a conduit for divine power.

[Attempt to turn.  This is the second time today, he has one left after this.]


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

Kinden rases his hand towards the advancing creatures, and feeling the coursing power of his diety come through him as lightning through a rod, he's not surprised as the briliance of his dieties power stikes forward to connect squarly on the zombies ahead. 

Shadowleaf, only having a second warning, turns away as he notes the constant glowing around Kinden increase ten fold. The light that explodes from the priest would have caused him harm, he sure, if he had not turned away from the briliance.

The others see the first zombie actually raise it's arms to ward off the light, but it's arms seem to desintigrate before the power of the devine light. The rest of it's body, with the bodies of the other three creatures join it's hands and arms in their new state. The only thing that reamins in the characters path is the dirt and dust of the creatures ashes. 

The light fades as quickly as it came, leaving all of the group, blinking in the suddon darkness... except for Shadowleaf who sighs in releaf as the return of the shadows.


----------



## Majin (Feb 5, 2004)

Shadowleaf gives a silent prayer to his goddess for warning him in time. He believes he hears a reply from The Dark Mistress and gives his own reply back quietly murmuring to himself, "When our situation permits my lady, I will do just that," he answers.

He slings his bow back over his shoulders and resumes hugging the wall as the party proceeds down the corridor.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


Is there any chance that the DM could be a part of that conversation, or was it just between you and Shar? Just wondering.[?OoC]













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## Majin (Feb 5, 2004)

OOC: It's not really a big deal at all, but sure, I'll e-mail you about it in a moment.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

With sword held in his now limp grip, Dylan breathed out a sigh of relief. The warriors had brushed him aside to reach the zombies and he had stayed leant against the wall behind them hoping that they would be able to keep the dead at bay. When he saw the welling glow behind him eminating from the elf, he had squinted so he could only just see and was glad that none of the enemy were left standing. 

Now all he had to do was search about for the dropped torch. Damnit.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 5, 2004)

"Kinden, this is exactly the strategy I had in mind." Darhaan says, picking up the torch thank to his ability to see in the dark and giving it back to Dylan.
"Now, it looks like they didn't set off any traps, but just to be sure, can anyone get a proper look? I'm familiar with stone, not with arrows shooting out of nowhere."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2004)

Xanthas puts his mace to his side and stands around with a bored expression, not having been able to do much in the smiting of the dead. _It's time we got out of these sewers_, he thinks to himself, stifling a yawn.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

The group continues on, with the one to look for any future traps leading the way (whoever that may be) until they come to the two doors the undead had come from. Through the doors are small cahmbers just large enough for two men to stand up in. The doors are springloaded to open when a device activates them, more then likely the floor panel that Xanths stepped on. Looking further down the hall, Daahaan sees that the passage turns abruptly west about 50' infront of the group. The others can not see that distance yet. The wall in front of the group may be the source of the arrow from the trap.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

Xanths said:
			
		

> It's time we got out of these sewers




Shadowleaf, Daahaan and Kinden feel a nagging feeling that hey were missing something... as if they left something behind, or that they passed something maybe. But then the feeling passes as they look south, down the corredor.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 5, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Shadowleaf, Daahaan and Kinden feel a nagging feeling that hey were missing something... as if they left something behind, or that they passed something maybe. But then the feeling passes as they look south, down the corredor.



"Wait a moment... There's something amiss here. Let me have a better look." and then, mumbling to himself while he searches the point that gave him that strange feeling, "_There's no way I'm going to let someone sneak on us when we least expect it. I had enough crap and undead for today. And I have to get all those people out of here alive. Please at least tell me we are on the right way, and not ending up in the secret temple of some sickos. I didn't tell the others, but undead and traps aren't exactly things one should expect in a sewer. Are you sure this is what you had in mind when you so much insisted for me to come in this crazy Empire?_


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


Okay, some good news. All of you have made a level, and have even progressed beyond that for some time. Now, my question is would you like to wait till the end of this chapter (which could be a couple of months away) or would you like to take your 1650 exp and use it now. Either way is fine by me. I perfer to do it at a stopping point, but in pbp games, I tend to wave this and do it at the moment the level occurs. This had happened a while ago, and I thought I told you guys about it then, but looking back I see I did not. Please go ahead and make changes to your characters to reflect your new levels. The rogue thread is HERE


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

Daahaan, examining his feeling closer definately gets a feeling that everything is NOT right... especially in the direction they were going... but he also gets the feeling that if they did continue in this direction for a time, the outcome would not be necessarily bad... just not as good as it could be. SOemthing in this direction needs to be done, but perhaps not by the dwarf and his companions at this time.

Of course, he could be imagining the whole thing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2004)

(OOC: Quick question Mith, is it okay if I take a level of rogue next level?)


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


Absolutely... but I'm going to have to put a slight limitation on it until you ahve time to 'reflect' on what you have learned and recieve some training. If you plan on putting points into search and disable device, then you'll have to put the points that you would put towards disable device to the side until you got some training. There are certain skills if you are just getting that are just to hard to explain without training, and disable device is one of them... especially with the level of expertise that rogues have. Other abilies and skill may also have to wait. As for saving throw bonuses, hitpoints, existing skills, BAB and most other things, those changes can eb made right away.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2004)

(OOC: That's fine, I didn't want to do it this level because I didn't feel it fit just yet with his character. Sort of easing in to it.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2004)

The Sunwarrior suddenly slaps his tattooed forehead: "How could I be that dumb! This is not the right way! I didn't notice until now, but we're heading in the wrong direction, well, at least not the one Hitorum intended us to follow. Now obviously whoever put those undead and traps here didn't want us to go any further, and this could be just a good reason to go on, but I think we should go back to the waterfall. What do you think?"

[OOC: My level is going straight into paladin ]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 6, 2004)

Xanthas starts at Darhaan's suggestion of going back. "You can't actually want us to swim in that stuff?"  he says a little too harshly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2004)

Dar shivers with rage and disgust, but only says "It's not that we can can get dirtier than we already are." as he struggles to remain calm.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 6, 2004)

Xanthas cocks an eyebrow disbelievingly and snorts. Truth be told, the personal injuries have changed his view on current events. He follows nontheless.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 6, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> The Sunwarrior suddenly slaps his tattooed forehead: "How could I be that dumb! This is not the right way! I didn't notice until now, but we're heading in the wrong direction, well, at least not the one Hitorum intended us to follow. Now obviously whoever put those undead and traps here didn't want us to go any further, and this could be just a good reason to go on, but I think we should go back to the waterfall. What do you think?"
> 
> [OOC: My level is going straight into paladin ]




Kinden nods "Yes, that's what I was saying a while back, that this is probably not the right way.  We have stumbled onto an intriguing mystery here though.  We could continue on and investigate the mystery here.  Or we could head back to the waterfall, but I thought we had no way of getting down it?  I don't have the necessary climbing equipment, and I wouldn't recommend jumping.  We could also continue on and search for the hole of the sewer people, but we really don't know if they're friendly or not."

"I would just as soon continue on then turn back.  I want to do what I can to destroy these undead abominations.  And at least it is a respite from the filth of the sewers.  But if you don't want to risk it, I understand."


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 6, 2004)

M-mystery? If you mean mystery as in as difficult and dangerous as that which we've already faced, then no, I propose we find another way? The bard looks somewhat pleadingly at the other members of the group.

(OOC: 'nother level of bard for this wimpy lad.  )


----------



## Majin (Feb 6, 2004)

Not being able to escape the feeling, Shadowleaf starts examining the walls of the corridor, looking for anything he may have missed. 

OOC: Another level of Ranger. Combat Style Two Weapon Fighting


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2004)

Lenya watched in awe as Kinden's power destroyed the undead, that were assaulting them. She had prepared the crossbow given to her, but didn't get to use it in time.

Now as Dar mentions the wrong turn, she replies: _“I am completely lost down here, I'll rather follow a dwarfs instincts than my own, so lead the way master Dar.”_ Lenya smiles weakly, trying to play over her uneasiness down here. She then turns to Kinden _“Mystery or not, we should try to get out of this mess, if you ask me, but if the others want to unveil it, then I'll help you, of course.”_

OOC: A level of Sorcerer, please!  And Mithreander... do you still want to continue Matt's game? click here!

Do we roll our hit points? I did so for now (rolled a 3), but if you want to use any other method, I can edit it, of course.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 6, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Absolutely... but I'm going to have to put a slight limitation on it until you ahve time to 'reflect' on what you have learned and recieve some training. If you plan on putting points into search and disable device, then you'll have to put the points that you would put towards disable device to the side until you got some training. There are certain skills if you are just getting that are just to hard to explain without training, and disable device is one of them... especially with the level of expertise that rogues have. Other abilies and skill may also have to wait. As for saving throw bonuses, hitpoints, existing skills, BAB and most other things, those changes can eb made right away.





What about spells? I have gained a level without even casting a single spell yet!
Spoiler for the DM: 



Spoiler



Aramil doesn't like to show to strangers that he is a magician, especially to non-elves. He is kind of trying avoiding casting spells until the situation may make it necessary, such as a threat to someone's life or the need of a specific spell that the others don't have. On the other hand, the fact he is a Wizard may be deducted by the other just because he sucks at everything else!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

*OOC:*


Okay, a decision of the groups direction needs to be made. Here is the options for the players: continue in the direction they are heading and have a great adventure that has very little to do with the overall campaine, butforces them to stay in the sewer for a while longer (and will prevent them from having a chance to advance in someways because of lack of training... which still may be the case, even if they DO get out of sewers), or turn around, back to the falls to search for a way down and head out of the sewers and continue with the main stream campaine (the main benifit is getting OUT of the sewers). If no decisive course is chosen by Monday, I'll choose for you and make a post concerning that decision. 

As to hit points: 75%, round down for the first advancement, round up for the following ones (4 and then 5 for d6: 7 and then 8 for d10).

Spells will be handled a little differently, but I think it makes sense. 

New spells for wizards will not be added until the wizard has time to research them. New slots for wizards are available, but not until they memorize a spell for that slot.

For Sorcerors, they have access to both their new 'known' spells and their new spell slots imediately.

I think that's it for now. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 6, 2004)

(OOC: Hitpoints: I rolled a 10 (fat chance right?) and added CON +2, giving me a total of 24...what needs to change? I'm not quite sure what you mean by 75% in other words.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2004)

*OOC:*


I shouldn't really ask about it, but could we come back here later, if we think it's the case?

Oh, and I hold Pelor in great esteem, but I don't think he would shower one of his paladins with grace while he's in a sewer and covered with... well, you know what, I'd think it would be better for me to wait till i see the sun again, so I can roleplay it. What do you think?


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

*OOC:*



*hippocrachus:* 75% means that being you are using a d10 for hitpoint advances, you would take 75% of 10 (which is 7.5) as your hitpoints. Since this is the first time you are advancing with that die, you add 7 to your hitpoints, plus your Con bonus. In your case you would have 21 hp (12 +7 +2). Next level you would get 8 (7.5 rounded up) if you gained another d10 for hit dice.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> I shouldn't really ask about it, but could we come back here later, if we think it's the case?




What's the case? You can always come back here, sure. It may be changed, of course, but you're always free to do whatever you like. 

As for waiting for advancements for role playings sakes (or some forms of advancement), by all means. Wait until your character is touched by the sun once more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 6, 2004)

(OOC: Okay, made the change. I also forgot to ask everyone if they were okay with me taking a level of rogue. I really only felt the need to do it because of how I've been playing him, but as that can easliy be considered Chaotic Neutral Fighter traits, I certainly don't NEED to do it. It's up in the air, what's your guys' opinions?)


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2004)

OOC: My d4 knew that beforehand, I tell you!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

*OOC:*


Okay, I see that Shadowleaf, Xanths, Lenya, and Kinden have made changes to their characters, only leaving Darhaan, Dylan and Aramil left.I have to say that it is almost unbelievable that all 7 original characters have stayed this long. Congrats and I hope it remains that way!

I've only found one issue (thank you Silentspace for keeping track of the 'loot' the characters have found) and tha tis the lack of increase in Midnights hitpoints. Other then that, everything, at first glance, looks great!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I've only found one issue and tha tis the lack of increase in Midnights hitpoints.




OOC: Corrected!  I also noticed, that the HPs actually were wrong for the 1st level, too (2 instead of 3).


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

> OOC: Corrected!  I also noticed, that the HPs actually were wrong for the 1st level, too (2 instead of 3).




I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 7, 2004)

Without warning nor notice, Dylan lifts up his now "lit" torch and wanders back the way they came. He had had his fill of zombies already.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 7, 2004)

Xanthas looks after the Bard and smirks, walking off to join him. _To the Abyss with arguing._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2004)

Dar looks at the human go, then to the elves and Lenya.
"Well, Kinden, you dealt greatly with the undead we met, but I wouldn't want you to ask yourself too much. And as much as I would want to look into this whole matter, I don't think this is the right moment. And we shouldn't leave those two alone. We'd better go now. I'll stay in the rear, as usual."
The dwarf wait for them all to move, then with a last, suspicious glance to the corridor, walks along them.









*OOC:*


I updated my char. And hyppocrachus, I think Xanthas is fine either way, there's nothing that makes me scream 'Rogue' or 'Fighter' in the way he acts. Choose what you like better.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 7, 2004)

(OOC: True enough, Lichtenhart. Through need arises the needed; we don't really have anyone to do the "Roguely" deeds. Xanthas might yet find some order in his life through the will of Dar though  )


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2004)

_“Yes, we shouldn't abandon them. In fact, we should stay together, it's a dangerous place down here.”_

With these words, Lenya follows the other humans back.


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

Not particularly caring either way Shadowleaf quietly follows the others.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2004)

OOC:  Hippocrachus, I think rogue levels would really help the party.  It's too bad you missed out on the x4 skills for first level though!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

The party travels down the relitively clean corridor, past the piles of ash that used to be the undead monstrosities you had met and finally to the secret door that leads, once more, to the sludge filled sewer.

After going through the secret door, and reluctantly reentering the sludge, the group turns west, back towards the waterfall.

Following the corridor, they soon come back to the location of the falls, seeing a different colored green light imulating from behind the falls and illuminating the pool of water/sludge, that has formed at the base of the falls. 

Beyond the pool is an area of dry land, except for a stream that continues north. There are also passages, at the bottom of the falls, that may lead to the west and east.

After srearching the top of the falls, Shadowleaf finds a rocky path of sorts taht can be taken to decend to the base of the falls... but the group will still have to wade through the pool of sewage to get to the dryer area beyond.


| | | | | | |W|?|?|?|?|W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| |S|S| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|W| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |W|
|?| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |?|
| |?|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | | |W|?|
| | |W| |S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S| | | |W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|F|F|F|F|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|C|C|C|C|S|S|S|S|C|C|C|C|C|C|W|
|W|W|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|W|W|W| | | | | |X|S| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | |W|W|W|W|W|W|S|S|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|

| | = 5' sq.
W = Wall
S = Sludge
C = Cliff (Slick, about 20-25 feet tall)
F = Fall (20-25 feet tall)
X = Party


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Peering down at the path in the rocks Shadowleaf informs the others, "There is a path here suitable for climbing that can take us safely to the bottom. I would be careful nevertheless. Follow me."

"Shar guide me," he says under his breath as he begins to descend the rock face.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Taking his usual position at the head after shadowleaf, quite unconcerned for his life at this point, Xanthas starts down the ledge keeping a steadying hand on whatever presents itself. He motions for the others to hold their position at the top of the falls until he his safely down. For one, it might be dangerous, and two, if it's slippery he doesn't need someone falling on him. His balance is shaky enough. _He seems rather sure of himself..._


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

Shadowleaf makes it down to the edge of the sludge without much of an issue, and even Xanths makes it down, only having slipped once, but catching himself defore he fell completely. 

Shadowleaf sighs, and steps into the sludge at the base and is surprised taht it's only about 3' thick where he is.



| | | | | | |W|?|?|?|?|W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| |S|S| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|W| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |W|
|?| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |?|
| |?|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | | |W|?|
| | |W| |S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S| | | |W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|F|F|F|F|S|S|S|S|S|s|W|
| | |W|C|C|C|C|S|S|S|S|C|C|C|C|C|x|W|
|W|W|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | |X|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|W|W|W| | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | |W|W|W|W|W|W|S|S|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|

| | = 5' sq.
W = Wall
S = Sludge
C = Cliff (Slick, about 20-25 feet tall)
F = Fall (20-25 feet tall)
X = The rest of the  arty
s = Shadowleaf
x= Xanths


From the bottom of the cliff, Shadowleaf and Xanths can see that the illumination is coming from behind the falls.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

Lenya follows the warriors taking the lead. Very carefully she takes step after step, trying to secure her hold before shifting weight.


OOC: Mith, could you please check in at Matt's game and make a note, whether you would be up to continue, or not? LINK - would be cool, but if you don't want to, at least let the others know!


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Shadowleaf will wait at the bottom of the cliff face watching to make sure everyone gets down safely. Afterwards he will move forward to examine behind the waterfall.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Xanthas, seeing Lenya come down, walks up to help her descent.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


Sorry Threen, I can't follow your links since they refer to enworld.org, and not enworld.cyberstreet.com. My firewall at work does not work with enworld.org, but does allow enworld.cyberstreet.com through, for whatever reason (I think the security setting on one is higher then the others). I'll try to find DMatt's game once more and make an update.







Lenya makes it down with Xanths aid, as does Midnight, who lights on her shoulder after she makes it down. _Hey, there's some muck here! Will you ate least _try_ to to keep this patch clean? It's bad enough, having to worry about keeping myself clean!_

Shadowleaf moves to the fall to spy behind it, but the first step towards it reveals that the sludge gets deeper... quickly, the closer he gets to the falls. In by the time he's at the base, it's midchest, until he kicks something with his foot... a ledge that the top of it is only 3" beneath the surface of the muck, but completely hidden. 

Looking at the falls, he can not see through them, though the light is definately coming from the other side, and from two sources. To see what's on the other side, he'll have to walk under the falls, completely submerging himself until he comes out on the other side... and the falls are coming down with some force. 

Feeling the ridge he had bumped his toe into, he feels it's line and feels that it actually runs towards the dry area in a single strech... almost a path, from the waterfall to thel and beyond.


| | | | | | |W|?|?|?|?|W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| |S|S| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|W| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |W|
|?| | | | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | | | |?|
| |?|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | | |W|?|
| | |W| |S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|P|S| | | |W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|P|S|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|P|S|P|S|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|P|S|S|S|P|S|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|P|S|S|S|S|P|S|W|
| | |W|S|S|S|S|F|F|F|F|s|S|S|S|S|x|W|
| | |W|C|C|C|C|S|S|S|S|C|C|C|C|C|l|W|
|W|W|W| | | | |S|S|S|S| | | | | |X|W|W|W|W|W|W|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|S|
|W|W|W| | | | | |S|S| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | |W|W|W|W|W|W|S|S|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|
| | | | | | | |W|S|S|W|

| | = 5' sq.
W = Wall
S = Sludge
C = Cliff (Slick, about 20-25 feet tall)
F = Fall (20-25 feet tall)
P = Path
X = The rest of the Party
s = Shadowleaf
x= Xanths
l = Lenya

The rest of the party follows Lenya down and watch Shadowleaf as he makes his investigation.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Taking in the situation Shadowleaf retrieves from his backpack a coil of silk rope. He tosses one end to Xanthas. "Secure that somewhere over there and I'll take this end. The force of the falls is quite strong, I do not wish to be pulled under or away."

Once secure Shadowleaf will brace himself against the wall, hold on tightly to the rope, and proceed through the falls.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

Shadowleaf walks through the falls, and feels more weight, then presure, makes it to the other side with little problem. 

On the other side, Shadowleaf first sees two torches placed in a tunnel that proceeds away from the fall, and then sees the two orc-kin guards there. 

"'Ere now, who be you?" one of them asks in Orcish as he brandishes a spear in the direction of Shadowleaf.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Thinking fast Shadowleaf replies, "We've returned from helping the others with the hunt. The hunting party told us to be sure to let you know that we had a hand in aiding them this day," he says through slitted eyes, remaining calm, but ready to draw his swords at any sign of aggression.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

Changing to common, to match the language Shadowleaf had used he asks "SO you be Ki*cough**cough*en? We'll eat well for the rats you 'elped to secure. Where you friends?" the odvious guard asks after lowering his spear, pearing behing Shadowleaf as if expecting the others to join him.

Another thing, that Shadowleaf recognizes is that these orcs are completely clean! Their cloths, armor, weapons, face, everything!


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Shadowleaf eyes the orcs oddly for a moment before motioning towards the falls behind him. Both for the clean look about them and the name they had given that he assumed was Kinden. "The others should be following me shortly," is all he says, awaiting his companions arrival through the falls.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Xanthas, an end of rope in his hands, gives Lenya a nervous smile. He looks around for somewhere to tie it, but as Shadowleaf has already gone through the falls, he just opts to hold it, waiting for the elf to return.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Shadowleaf gives the rope on his end a couple of tugs to signal to the others that it's safe to come through -- at least for the moment.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Feeling the rope tug a little, Xanthas tugs back. Staring at everyone else with a look of semi-relief.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Shadowleaf holds up a hand to the orcs, "A moment please." Exasperated, he turns towards the falls and yells out to Xanthas, "Will you just get in here already?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Xanthas, a little chagrined, throws his hands up in annoyance. _What do you want from me!?! _ Realizing he just let go of the rope he grabs it real quick and enters after the elf, avoiding the party's eyes.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

Midnight, looking at the falls and hearing the yell for them to 'come in there', it just shakes it's head. _I think not!_ is all that it says as it looks at the sludge falls, head cocked back in a superior fashion, before looking at Lenya witha 'I dare you to make me' look.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

OOC: *wonders who Threen is* 
Maybe it works with copy&paste (maybe just the last part for the cyberworld url)? 
http://www.enworld.org/ forums/showthread.php?t=53820&goto=lastpost

_“Thank you, Xanthas, you are a real gentleman,”_ Lenya says accompanied by a friendly smile, as the warrior approaches to help her down.

Looking at the waterfall, she wonders how to get Midnight through, without submerging her as well.

She returns the nervous smile, staring at the fall. _“We need to get past that?”_ Lenya also looks around, whether the rest of the party is coming...

_“Hmm... I could get you inside of a bag, to cover your pretty feathers from this sludge... It'd be just for a few seconds...”_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Xanthas tries to hide his flush at Lenya's kind words. However angry he is at his current situation he never forgets his courtesies. Before entering through the falling waste he opens his mouth as if to say something to the raven. He quickly closes it as he feels something wet trickle in. The world continuing to feed his wrath he takes off his backpack and throws it to Lenya, not bothering to ask if the plan was acceptable to the bird.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

*OOC:*




			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: *wonders who Threen is*




That would be you! I was wondering why you keep using Thanee as your user name??







Midnight looks at Lenya and asks _You and what army?_

Lenya feels a surge of costerphobia from her familiar as it hears the word 'bag' from her lips.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

_“Oh well, there seems to be no other way in, I'm afraid, and we need to follow, or we'll stay here forever, and I'm sure you will find this at least as unpleasant as I do.”_

With that Lenya starts to rummage in her own backpack with one hand fishing a hopefully still clean bag out of it, while keeping the backpack Xanthas threw to her in her other hand.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

_*Is that supposed to make me feel better?*_ the bird calls out indignantly. It looks incredibly at the sorceror when she pulls out the relitively clean bag from the pack. 

I tlooks suspiciously at Lenya. _You knew that you would have to do this, didn't you?_


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 9, 2004)

Dylan, having slip-sliding his way down to the falls with the others and then listening to Lenya and her familiar's conversation, steps forward and makes his own suggetion. Lady Lenya, I would gladly offer to hold your friend under my cloak as I dart through the falls, shielding as I go so that not a drop will sully those feathers? It would be my pleasure. Without conscious thought, the young man bows flamboyantly after he speaks.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

_“No, it is supposed to keep you clean... but if you feel better the other way around, we can move through *this* without such precautions!”_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2004)

Dar's longing for clean air and the light of the sun is getting painful, yet he helps the others climb down with his rope, then follows them under the fall.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 10, 2004)

The bird seems to sigh, a human response, and ducks its head to await the bag.

After everyone is through, and midnight is released, it looks at Lenya and the others. _You are a mess._ It seems to chuckle... until it realizes that the ceiling is rather low for flight and it's normal perch is sullied.

Circling around everyone, it squacks in furry.

The orcish guards smile their toothy grins at the group and say "go on in. The hot spring awaits."


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

With not a moment of hesitation Shadowleaf goes ahead and enters the area guarded by the orcs.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 10, 2004)

Watching the others go through the waterfall, Kinden thinks _The innkeeper said to leave the city we need to find a way down the falls and then head north.  Well, we found a way down the falls but now they want to go south into the falls?  I thought these folk wanted to stop exploring, get out of the sewers and continue on to the oracle!  These guys change their minds every 10 minutes!_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2004)

Xanthas follows Shadowleaf warily.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2004)

_“I hope we can get out of here without getting back into that mess,”_ Lenya says, while her face becomes more concentrated and shortly thereafter she starts an incantation and casts a spell (Prestidigitation, once again), using its power to clean herself and the others... again.


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: Since the rope was never really secured to anything I'm assuming however came last brought it with them so Shadowleaf could retrieve it?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2004)

(OOC: heh, yeah you can have it back  )


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 10, 2004)

Past the orcs, the passage continues for a good distance, then opens into a wide natural cavern with a pool in it. Midnight takes off to find a ledge to perch on in since there are plenty of places to do so.

The ceiling appears to be rather high... at least 20' high. the chamber itself is circular, except for one side which appears to have been dug out.

In the middle of the large cavern is a spring of hot water (at least you assume it's hot, do to the steam imulating from it) with at least a half dozen people in it, orcs, humans, halflings and a single gnome.

Out of the pool, there are groups of people and kids. Some groups are mainly orc-kin, but one group is mainly human. thereare about 30 in all. 

From one of the orc-kin groups, an orc comes over to the group with a smile on his face. "Kin*cough**cough*in! Welcome to da 'ole!"

Everyone here appears to be using the pool as a bath, on closer inspection, the spring itself is to one side, which is reserved for drinking. Must be a fresh water spring.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2004)

Seeing the fresh water spring, Lenya doesn't hesitate, after ridding herself and her companions from the worst, to get some mundane cleaning as well.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 10, 2004)

Dylan was also quite relieved to see the hot spring, then scampered over to the pool and started to disrobe, in readiness of finally getting clean again!


----------



## silentspace (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: No elves, eh?



> From one of the orc-kin groups, an orc comes over to the group with a smile on his face. "Kin*cough**cough*in! Welcome to da 'ole!"




Kinden grins widely, clears his throat, and extends his hand out.  "It's Kinden, and thanks."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2004)

Xanthas strolls away from the rest of the party, to an area not highly used, and takes off his "rustables." He enters the hot water, keeping an eye on his belongings, and scrubs himself of the sewer filth, looking forlornly at his new boots. Satisfied with his odor, he leaves the pool, collects his things, and walks around in search of anyone with information about a weapon supplier. Without his sword he feels naked; the mace might do the trick for some, but not for him.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

_“So, are we actually on the right track, or are we completely wrong?”_

Lenya spends a large amount of time to clean herself very thoroughly, trying to wash away the past hours of humiliation.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 11, 2004)

Darhaan follows greets the orc-kin with a thankful gesture of his head, but says nothing, then follows the others to the pool, eyeing the water with some disappointment.
"I think we are on the right track now, and at least now we have someone to ask directions to. Err... Miss Lenya, can I ask you a favor? Could you please use the magic you used before to clean me up a bit? I _really_ don't enjoy getting wet. In return I'll hold up my cloak as you wash yourself, so you can have a little... privacy."
Then he notices Xanthas's wound: "Let me have a look at it when you're done washing Xanthas. Sewage and wounds make a very bad coupling."


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 11, 2004)

Aramil proceeds to undress and bath together with the others, hoping for an instant that it is indeed a bath and not a cauldron...









*OOC:*


Character updated


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

*OOC:*


No elves. Thanks Li for the update.





[/soze]

As Aramil gets into the pool, he wonders at the clean water, for he knows that they are not the first to use the pool in this manner. Studying it, he notes that there is not an outlet to the pool and with the pool recieving fresh water from the spring consistantly, it should be overflowing. 

As the companions wash they note that the dirt. grime and shame of the sewers washes towards the bottom of the pool to disappear quickly in the bubbles imulating from the bottom. The bubbles giving an odd scrubbing feel as they course around the adventurers bodies. 

Aramil, feeling with his foot finally feel multiple holes from which both the bubbles are coming from, and where the mud and used water is running. He concludes that there must be a cavern just below this one that the water is running to. He also notes that the water in the pool is actually warmer then the water coming from the spring, so there is a heat source in that other cavern aswell. He then notes to himself that it was very interested, but probably had nothing to do with their present situation.

Kinden, who acknowledges the orc, gets his hand pumped as the orc grabs it in a shake. "Kinden then! Well, we be havin a good meal soon from you's and your'in peoples 'elp! You be joinin' us then, yes?"

The gnome, in the meantime, taking a good look at Lenya as she washes answers her question as if she had spoken to him. "It trully depends on where you are headed. If you are headed out of the sewers and the city, as I imagine you are, then yes, you are headed in the right direction. Just beyond the falls' pool is a corridor heading north. You take that till you et to the grate. Unfortunately, it's guarded, thus the people here. It's the only fresh water source for quite a while, and it's semi hidden and very defensable. Not that we've had to test it, thank goodness. It seems the Emporers eyes are else where right now, and he's content to let us rot in the sewers, trapped by his agents."

"My name is Knash, spelled with a 'k'. It's a pleasure to meet you!"

Darhaan looks over the wound in Xanths chest and quickly determines that he can heal it with little difficulty. Laying his hand on the wound, and saying a word to Pelor in thanks, the wound heals with an imulation of light.

Bringing up light, all of you notice that the cavern itself is lit by a natural fungus that gives off a green glow. The same fungus that was brought to Aramil's mind when looking at the zombies glow... perhaps the fungus had more to do with that then he had first thought.

Xanth's starts to talk to the individuals in the cavern about weapons, and though there is no 'weapon supplier', there is a pile of weapons in a corner that the people he asks says he can pick from. In it are a long sword, bastard sword, two-handed sword (greatsword), 4 shortswords, and 10 daggers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 11, 2004)

Xanthas thanks Dar enthusiastically and apologizes for his earlier behavior. The white in his boots seemingly visible again through the stains might have something to do with his good mood. After finding the weapons pile he looks everything over with a critical eye. First he picks up the longsword, turning it in his hands. _It's a relatively good make_. He puts it down and looks at the hand-and-a-half sword, not wholly unfamiliar with it (being a mediocre weapons specialist and all). _Certainly is different... _ He places it next to the longsword and takes the greatsword in his hands. He puts it down carefully without bothering to consider it or the smaller weapons. After a period of consideration and a strong need to be different from the rest of the party he's currently traveling with, Xanthas chooses to take the bastard sword. He takes a nervous glance around, waiting for the "That'll be 'x' amount of 'y'" punchline.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

Xanths turns to see who would be approaching him after his choice to collect payment, but no one seems to be watching, much less careing what Xanths is doing... except for an orc-kin child near the pile of weapons themselves.

"They were all found, out there." it says in broken common, motioning with his head towards the exit. "Could you teach me?" he asks, motioning, once more with his head, to the sword that Xanth is holding.









*OOC:*


Xanth notes that one of the daggers and the greatsword are both better quality then any of the other weapons, though none of them are poorly crafted.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 11, 2004)

Seeing a particularly well-made dagger, Xanthas bends down and picks it up, sliding it in his vacant boot. He smiles at the orc-kin child and motions for him to pick a weapon from the pile. Feeling a need to further familiarize himself with his new weapon he sees no reason not to spar with the child. He goes easy on him of course...


----------



## Majin (Feb 11, 2004)

Shadowleaf all the while having been standing somewhere out the way finally approaches the hot springs and strips quietly. Not saying a word to anyone nor making eye contact he slips into the pool and begins to wash the grim away. After cleansing himself thoroughly he leans back to relax and finally begins to take in the rest of the others sharing the bath. Thinking the gnome quite knowledgable of the place he asks in little more than a hushed whisper, "Sir gnome, if this is some sort of refuge, and self sustaining as it seems to be, as you have means of gathering food and obviously leaving being difficult, would there happen to be a clothier among your ranks? Someone who can craft fine or exotic apparel that would fit my tastes?"


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

Xanths offers to spare with the boy, who appears to be about 10, if he were human, but finds that he has a fard time doing even that with the boys skill. He ends up showing the boy the most basic technecs to sword play so that he COULD spare with him. 

The gnome turns to SHadowleaf and grins. "A tailer we have, cloth we do not. No, I'm afraid that though we have food," he looks to the cooking fires in the corner, were spits can be seen roasting rat carcuses, and stew going, "of a sort, and fresh water, we are still refugees. No, you'll have to look elswhere for clothing of any style, I'm afraid." He laughs a little, looking to a different area where Shadowleaf now sees someone stitching together... something in forms of clothing. The Gnome motions with his head towards the orcish lady and says "That's Anna, our tailer. Right now she's working on a new outfit for one of the hunters. It's made of cured hide, or leather, the only thing that lasts for longer then a week down in the sewers. Right now all she has to work with is rat pelt."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Err... Miss Lenya, can I ask you a favor? Could you please use the magic you used before to clean me up a bit? I _really_ don't enjoy getting wet."




OOC: I actually thought, she has done that already... at least, that was the intention (to clean herself _and_ the others (which includes Dar))!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

Lenya absolutely didn't care, if someone watched her, while undressing and getting into the pool. The fresh water was all her mind was focused on in that moment. Once finished with her own body, she also picks up her clothes and starts to clean them in the pool, spreading them on the edge to dry (while speeding that up with her still-running spell).

She asks Midnight to come down to the edge of the pool and get her feathers cleaned from the stench of the sewer as well.

At first, Lenya is a bit surprised about the gnome answering her, since she actually addressed her companions, but then again, he had very good news for her.

_“Nice to meet you, Knash,”_ Lenya tries to pronounce the name as correctly as possible, _“my name is Lenya. That's really good news, that we almost made it out of this mess. I'm sure we'll find a way past those guards... we must find one. Do you happen to know how many of them are positioned at the exit?”_


----------



## Majin (Feb 11, 2004)

Shadowleaf frowns at Knash's reply to his inquiry. For a moment he considers offering a piece of his silk rope for material, but his thoughts dwell on the quantity of silver he would require also to create what he had in mind. In a rare moment of consideration for others not in his immediate circle of acquaintances he regards Anna stiching together filthy pieces of rat pelt, and realizes these people had more pressing matters than to make such a fine accessory for him at this time. No, he would find someone more worthy to make such a piece that would honor his goddess, and prove practical at the same time. Shar had shown him in a vision what is was to look like, and he would have it in no other form. 

OOC: Shadowleaf's idea of "consideration" is slightly skewed I should add


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 11, 2004)

(OOC: I forgot to get his backpack back, can we assume Lenya returned it, Thanee?)

Xanthas practices with the boy (or on rather) for as long as it takes for him to get tired of it. When done, he walks over to any numerous collection of the party and sits down. He opens his backpack and looks through the items he "salvaged" from the desk back at the inn.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

The Gnome turns back to Lenya and smiles. "Why yes and no... or just know, he he." the gnome puases at his own wit before continues. 

"I know that they reange from 4 to 6 standard guards from the streets. Common patrol men without there captain has been seen, though the captain does come around to check on them from time to time. One patrol has 4, the other 6, the 4 looking a bit more experienced then the 6, if their rank knots have anything to say. They take 12 hour shifts, spliting the shifts from 9 to 9 and 9 to 9, if you get my drift." The gnome smiled again and noded to Lenya as if reading her thoughts and continues to say "the Reason I said no to your question is because we have been able to observe them only through the grate at the end of the corridor where the sewage escapes the city. There may be more of them beyond the range otf sight from the grate." the gnome smacks his head with the flat of a withered hand (from soaking to much rather then age). "Oh the grate! You'll need to find a way to open that as well. It's locked from the outside, and seems to have been repaired recently, for all of the hinges are new."


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 11, 2004)

Xanthas goes through the items that he had found on the desk: a book with loose leaf papers from the top of the desk, which seem to be leagers for the inn. From the desk he finds that he has 5 quiles for writing, 2 pots of ink (one of which opened when he had bumped it into the pack, covering most of the items with ink in the process), a jeweled stick, a small cigar box made of wood that has a small silver lock on it, a key, which is much to large for the lock on the box, a small pouch with 10 platinum pieces in it, a coin belt with no coins in it, 20 loose sheets of paper (ruined by the ink), and a bag of black powder.

The small box rattles when shaken, but it's muffled.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Kinden, who acknowledges the orc, gets his hand pumped as the orc grabs it in a shake. "Kinden then! Well, we be havin a good meal soon from you's and your'in peoples 'elp! You be joinin' us then, yes?"




"Yes, we'll join you tonight.  But tomorrow," Kinden says with a gleam in his eye, "I'd like you to join us!  If we can help you escape out of the city, will you?  Is there somewhere you can go?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> (OOC: I forgot to get his backpack back, can we assume Lenya returned it, Thanee?)




OOC: I suppose it just lies near the pool with Lenya's other stuff... so he can simply get it from there, I guess.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

Kinden strips down and soaks in the water as he talks.  He'll also clean his stuff.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 11, 2004)

Xanthas' eyes shine as big and as bright as small moons at the sight of the jewels and coins, completely disinterested in the now soiled parchment and other writing utensils. He narrows his eyes at the thought of sharing his new things. _The pale elf had nothing to say but ill about my perusing, why should he profit from my excursions?_ he thinks to himself bitterly, a new wave of emotion (greed) far out matching his generous mood from earlier. He looks down at the book, quills and ink, coin belt, and bag of powder with a sneer. _Worthless._ He sets those aside and spends considerable time looking at the jeweled stick. _Might be magical... _ He puts it back in his bag with a quick glance around. He comes to the cigar box along with lock and unmatching key; remembering a locked drawer in the desk he throws the key in his bag as well (after making sure it doesn't go to the silver lock). _What a wonderful little trinket_, he thinks while examining the lock and sticking various sharp objects in it to try and unlock it. _Oh well, I can worry about it some other time_. Lastly he comes to the coins. The platinum. The small fortune in circular pressed element. A shadow passes. _Well I certainly don't see anything wrong with sharing this. Hardly anything anyway... _ Counting out the ten coins he looks around at the seven members of the party. _How unfortunate. Well, I guess I shall just have to play favorites._

(OOC: Dar, Lenya, and Xanthas (of course) get 2, everyone else gets one. Sorry  The other items are up for whoever wants them of course: Ledger Book, Bag of Powder, Ink, Quills, and Coin Bag.)


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

As Xanthas approaches Lenya, she is still inside the pool. As he hands her 2 platinum pieces, she puts them on the edge of the pool, where her clothes are drying, and smiles at him slightly confused, then says: _“Well, thank you, Xanthas. But what are those for?”_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 11, 2004)

Xanthas maintains eye-contact. Kind of. "To...match your beauty,"  he says, thinking himself very clever. He then stands about sheepishly and leaves to hand out the rest of the coinage.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

_“Thank you, I'll buy something nice with it, once we get an opportunity.”_

Lenya smiles and slips back into the water.

When Xanthas moves around to hand out the other pieces, she finally takes advantage of the little distraction and leaves the pool to take on her clothes and collect her stuff again.

_“Ahh, this feels a lot better! About those grates... I might have an idea, how to get past that... altho, I'm not sure, if it will work...”_


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

The orc answers Kinden "I will acompany you and help how I can, but will not risk my family. If you succeed, then I'll return here to tell the others so that ewveryone has an opertunity to use the opening you create. If not, then only I will pay for our failures."









*OOC:*


Please pretend the above was spoken in my normal broken common speach from this orc... I typed it with only the content in mind, and not the speach pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: I actually thought, she has done that already... at least, that was the intention (to clean herself _and_ the others (which includes Dar))!



OOC: Ooops I probably missed that. Sorry. And Mith, we agreed Dar shouldn't be able to lay on hands before he sees the sun again. Don't worry, it's no biggie anyway.

Dar is quite shocked as the ritual prayer he mumbled while examining Xanthas's wound completely heals him with a flash of warm light. He knew very well that the most noble Sunwarriors could heal mortal wounds with just a touch, but he was never able to do it, and, frankly, he thought he didn't deserve such a gift. Seing for a moment the glory of Pelor shine deep into the earth reminds him of his childhood, as he takes the resolution to take his time to pray and meditate once he's out of this maze again, for he feels his god has something to tell him.

Then Xanthas is back with the two platinum coins for him.
"I hope you are not trying to pay me for helping with that scratch you had. I could kill for much less, you know." the dwarf says, grinning, then his piercing eyes are back on the fighter's face "Where did you find them, anyway?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 12, 2004)

Xanthas laughs at Dar's suggestion of paying him off. "No, Sir Dar, I would not construe your magnanimous behavior as a debt to be payed," he says using the extents of his vocabulary in a single sentence. He just stares at him when he mentions killing as being less expensive than healing. _Weirdo_. "Do not fret, Sir, I led a very bountiful life before I met our little rabble. I merely found it appropiate that we share each other's god-given graces," he says without hesitating when questioned about the coin, playing his best "lordly" role all the while.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 12, 2004)

Making sure he is thoroughly scrubbed and not in the least "niffy", Dylan dresses and makes his way to the roasting pits and after swift, though familiar and friendly introduction sits amongst any peoples there and seranades one and all, glad to eat any food offered. (Rat or otherwise, as befits his lowly background.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 12, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Xanthas laughs at Dar's suggestion of paying him off. "No, Sir Dar, I would not construe your magnanimous behavior as a debt to be payed," he says using the extents of his vocabulary in a single sentence. He just stares at him when he mentions killing as being less expensive than healing. _Weirdo_. "Do not fret, Sir, I led a very bountiful life before I met our little rabble. I merely found it appropiate that we share each other's god-given graces," he says without hesitating when questioned about the coin, playing his best "lordly" role all the while.



Noticing the fighter's confused face, Dar explains, laughing: "No, I don't work as a blade for hire, I just meant that I could have taken offense, if it was a payment, and I could have killed for smaller offences. Nevermind. Dwarven humor. Anyway, I appreciate the gesture, but this people seems to be in much greater need than me, so I think it would be best to share you bounty with them. They probably lost everything thank to the emperor's new law, may he live forever to make up for all the troubles he's causing."


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 12, 2004)

After cleaning himself and his clothes a little too, Aramil doesn't indulge in the pool more than it is strictly necessary. Once out, having looked at Xanthas appraising his "loot" he tells him: Would you mind if I keep the cigar box? You can have the platinum if you wish. Oh, and don't throw away ink & quill, I can carry them if they may be useful later. I mean, of course to the ones who can write....

Then he intends to take a look at the glowing fungus, and with his dagger to take a sample of it for further study and put it in his pouch.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 12, 2004)

Earlier while Xanthas is still forcing his dagger into the silver lock and Aramil asks if he could have the box, Xanthas narrows his eyes and gives him a threatening glare. _Greedy fool!_ "I'd mind it very much,"  he says in an almost gutteral voice, ignoring the intended insult. He puts the box away and leaves to go about his business after leaving a coin for Aramil.
Now facing Dar and on the brink of having to be more generous than even Xanthas can stand, he pretends to find "Dwarven Humor" funny; it might make him look good. "Here, Sir Dar, I'd give all the money I could if I had a lot to spare. I grant a small fraction of my credit to our group to further strengthen our cause. By the will of Heironious, we are the lance set on Evil, and to strengthen that lance we must first strengthen ourselves. It is unfortunate, but the blight of Evil must be gotten rid of before the innocent can be fed,"  he says slowly backing away, hoping the mention of his god will stop any further rebuttal (not being familiar with the idea of religion).


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

*OOC:*


Sorry Lichtenhart! One of the only times I take liberties with a character and I screw it up! Once more, I appologize!







The gnome, listening to the exchange between the dwarven paladin and the human fighter laughs. "Worry not, for coins down here are as useful as junk metal. We have no where to buy anything, so have no need for coin. Commerse, unfortunately... or fortunately is beyond our reach, and we beyond it's!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 12, 2004)

Xanthas looks at the gnome soberly. _Good_. "Even so, I do not believe my friends and I will be down here too much longer," he uses the word "friends" loosely. He leaves Darhaan in a hurry to seemingly complete his handouts.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

The group relaxes and feel refreshed after eating (their own rations, or the rat meat stew, if they perfer), and bathing.

Finally, they agree it's time to leave. They pack up, say their farewells and head back to the fall enterance. Midnight, after being cleaned, bucks into the bag almost thankfully when Lenya offers it. The rest are forced to plunge under the falls to get out and are once more submerged in slime, gook and everything people use the sewers for.

Xanths shows the group the path through the pool, so at least they wound not have to wade through the waste, and come to the dry land beyond the pool, the roar of the falls echoing behind them, covering all sounds.

There are passages to the north, east and west. 

The orc who agreed to come points towards the northern passage and heads down it. The run off of the falls also uses the norther passage (the west and east passages were dry), but this time there is enough room on either side of the runn off to walk, so you do not have to walk through the sludge this time. 

After about 4 hours of walking, everyone notices a light source ahead. Wlaking another 30 minutes confirms it's the grate: the way out!


----------



## silentspace (Feb 12, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The orc answers Kinden "I will acompany you and help how I can, but will not risk my family. If you succeed, then I'll return here to tell the others so that ewveryone has an opertunity to use the opening you create. If not, then only I will pay for our failures."




Kinden nods "I would not ask anything more.  What is your name?"

--

When they see the grate, Kinden says "I'll go ahead and take a look, unless there's someone stealthier than me who's willing."

--

Edit: Did we spend the night and regain spells?  Also, Kinden was going to examine the loot he was carrying more closely...


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

"Codratch" the orc says in reply to the question of it's name.

Kinden moves to the grate and looks out. The grate does appear new, as does the hinges. The exit is suspended over a cliff that drops down 20 feet from where the party it to the ground below, where the muck that drains from the hole falls into the river that flows west and then south around the city. 

On the other side of the river, down below, Kinden can see 4 people, guards that seem to be camped below.

Beyond the river is clear of brush or trees for at least 100', then a thick forest starts and disappears into the distance.

To the east, Kinden sees that there is a boat heading down the 20' wide river at a slow pace, bout 1000 feet off. To the west, he sees an arching brdge that spans the river, and goes into the city. There are guards on the bridge as well, but they are more then 2000' feet away, so should not be much worry.



|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|
| | | | |F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F|F| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |G|G| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |G|C| |G| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|
|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|
|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|
|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|R|
|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|A|A|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|C|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |P|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W| |S|S| |W|

| | = 5'x5' sq.
A = Grate (20' above the river)
C = Cliff
S = Sludge
P = Party
G = Guard
C = Campfire (not lit)
R = River
F = Forest


----------



## silentspace (Feb 12, 2004)

Kinden examines the hinges, looking for a way to remove the pins.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 12, 2004)

Lenya sighs, as the group has to head back through the falls again.

As the party finally reaches the grate, Lenya asks everyone to stay away from it for a moment, as Kinden moves towards the grate, she grabs his arm and whispers: _“Careful, the guards might see you!”_

She then points to a place a bit removed from the grate and out of sight for the guards, where she wants to explain, what she has in mind.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

*OOC:*


Well, what is it? The sispence is killing me!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2004)

_“What I want to try is the following... I can make myself appear like one of them, like a guard, which might be trapped in here. I want to call them and simply ask them to open the grate. What do you think? Of course it will involve you rushing them once the grate is open, but a confrontation with those guards is inevitable anyways, or not?”_


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 13, 2004)

As per usual, Dylan is a bit unsure of this type of course of action, but offers up that he can cause the ground beneath the remaining guards' feet to become too slick to walk or run upon for when they rush in to help their comarade. (Should they take the bait that is.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 14, 2004)

Not having a very strong understanding of magic and how it works, Xanthas sees no reason why his opinion should matter. He will however, rush any enemies that present themselves.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 16, 2004)

"Well, that could work. We need a safe way down this cliff, and a boat or something to cross the river, and if they come to help you, they'll offer us both. Maybe if you tell them you are being followed by, say, two orcs, they'll try to arrest them, and you could attack them from the back while we fall, quite literaly, upon them. But it's dangerous, miss, and I'd feel better if you could make someone else look like a guard. Xanthas, for example, if he agrees."

OOC: Did Xanthas in the end give Dar the coins, or I scared him out of it? ;-)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

(OOC: Oh, he definitely got the coins)

"What do I have to do?"  he asks hesitantly, beginning to suspect the party of using him as a small test rodent.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 16, 2004)

A clever tactic, young lady, but... wouldn't the guards be smart enough to recognize you are not one of them?


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

Kinden also notes, that though the guards are posisioned on the opposite side of the grate, they seem not to have access to the grate itself. It would take them time to call for a ship and materials to climb the cliff, and if the orcs were used, they may just call for the guards inside to help you from an enterance in the city to help, rather then try to find a way up to you.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2004)

_“I'm afraid, the spell only works on myself,”_ Lenya answers to Dar.

She then turns to Kinden. _“So they can't get here to help? Hmm... then it makes no sense to try it at all, I suppose.”_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Xanthas goes over to the grate and looks at its means of sealant. If there are any locks he will attempt to pick or break them, if there are none he will attempt to break the grate down. _Let the philosophers watch._


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2004)

Kinden nods in agreement with Lenya.  

"Codratch, I see what you mean, this is quite an obstacle to get around.  With a little luck we should be able to take the guards out from a distance with missiles and magic, but even if we did that we'd still be trapped in the sewers.  We need to find a way to open the grate, get down the cliff, and cross the river.  Anyone have any ideas?"


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

Xanthas notes that the grate has been sealed by cement from the outside, and there is a large iron lock, that looks new besides. 

Trying to pick the pock, Xanth grumbles about the amoun tof light, and the lack of proper equipment, and finally just tryes to break it. After a few attempts, the lock gives, but not beofre making alarge enough racket that the guards below start to look around as if wondering what caused the noise, one inparticular looks to the grate where the characters sit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Assuming Xanthas notices the guard taking an interest in his handy work he'll put a hand out to the party for quiet. He stops banging things around, folds his arms, and mumbles to himself waiting to see what the guards will do.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

The lock, having been broken already, hangs loosley on it's crutch.
Xanths motions for the others to be quiet. After some time, the guards seem to shrug, and go back to thier firepit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Xanthas looks at the others. "Anybody got a pick or something?"


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

(OoC: The lock is broken already)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

(OOC: No no no, not a lockpick, a pick to chisel away at the cement.)


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

(OoC:He, he! One track mind, sorry!)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

(OOC: (understanding nod)  . If nobody has anything, he'll just use his mace.)


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2004)

_“A _pick_!? You must be kidding... We fled from a meeting in a tavern, what do you think should anyone be doing with a _pick_ there?”_ Lenya starts to giggle. _“I'm sorry, but we'll have to improvise here.”_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Xanthas looks a little abashed, not used to people yelling at him on friendly terms. He nods with unblinking eyes and grabs his mace (not his dagger, being lazy and knowing it would probably take longer). "Aye, Lady Lenya,"  he says making for a swing, being careful not to arouse the guards.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 17, 2004)

'Clang'! 'clang'! Certain that the guards Could hear the racket if Xanths continues with his current barage, reconciders using his dagger, and finds that it's keen edge easily scratches away the newly formed seal. 

An hour latter, he had worked as much free as he could with the dagger, and the guards seem oblivious to the activities. It's now about 10 am (16 hours since the meeting at the inn had started). Some of you are feeling the lack of sleep, and took shifts to nap while Xanths worked.

Xanths, finishing finally, placed his dagger (which is only slightly mared, nothing an hour with a whet stone won't fix)back in it's sheath and grabbed the grate. He notes that it was placed from the inside, though the lock was on the outside. He pulls inward with all of his strength, and feels it budge slightly. Getting the orcs and Darhaan's help, the two successfully rip it from it's moores, the way out now available.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Xanthas stifles a yawn while slipping his dagger in its sheath. "I say we wait until dusk, so is not to alarm the guards any further than I already have,"  he says, not particularly caring of the other's opinions and already setting himself a cozy little position on the floor.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2004)

_“Good work, Xanthas,”_ Lenya says appreciatively. _“I could send Midnight on a scouting trip outside, while we rest in here. She won't get much attention for sure. By the way, we should let the grate in place, while we wait here, just in case the guards look up here.”_


----------



## silentspace (Feb 17, 2004)

Kinden agrees with Lenya "Aye, let's keep the grate in place, in case they look this way."


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 17, 2004)

The group rest until dusk, the orc heading back to the hole to informthe other that the grate had been removed. 

During that time, Midnight scouts the surrounding area, and notes that all appeared as it did from the grate, except for a contingency of elves in the forest beyond the guards, seeming to watch the guards there.

The guards below get replaced by the alternate group, as described by the gnome form the hole.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 17, 2004)

Dylan had slept through most of the previous day's happenings, secure that the others in the group weren't stupid enough to alert the guards and cause them to attack. 

When he awoke, he stretched, and sat upright, rubbing his eyes. 

Is it time to go yet?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Xanthas stirs blearily. Without a word he stands up and moves the grate quietly, peering out at the distant camp of guards.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2004)

Lenya asks Midnight to approach the elves and tell them, that a mixed group of nonhumans, including some of their own kin, is escaping the city soon, and ask them, whether they would be willing to help, by creating a diversion for the guards for example.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 18, 2004)

Was there enough time and suitable place to prepare spells in the new slots?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 19, 2004)

Now that has seen the light outside, Dar's longing for sunshine doesn't let him sleep well. He feels a strange cold within, that only the caresses of the sun could warm away. He wakes up tired, sweaty and taciturn, yet, as always he cares about his friends before himself, and goes at the crate to lend Xanthas a hand.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 19, 2004)

*OOC:*


SUre, go ahead and FILL those slots for spells, but, of course, you would not have had time to research new spells, not that you asked.







Midnight comes back a short time later, and says _They said alot of things, but basically they said 'no'._


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2004)

_“We'll have to live with their decision. Oh, I sent Midnight to ask those elves in the forest over there, behind the guards, if they were willing to help us, but they declined. They probably don't want to arouse attention. So, do we just jump into the river and swim to the other side now?”_


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 19, 2004)

Nodding along with Lysana's suggestion, Dylan pipes up, I think the lady has made a fine offer. Avoidance of a problem is always the best way to solve one! He looks at the others gathered, with a hopeful expression


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 20, 2004)

Xanthas stares into the river to see how rough or calm it is.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 20, 2004)

If everyone feels like it's dark enough already to try going unnoticed, let's take our stuff and prepare to go. But we may consider a diversion to attract the guards' attention somewhere else for a couple of minutes.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 20, 2004)

Kinden nods at Lenya.  "That would have been great if they had helped.  Thanks for trying."

"Let's see how deep the water is."  Kinden borrows a rope from someone and ties a weight (rock? dagger?) to it.  He'll lower it into the water to try and gauge its depth.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 20, 2004)

The surface of the water appears to be calm, but when Kinden tests it with a weighted rope, the rope is pulled along, making it difficult to get a reading as to it's bepth. He has a feeling that it's deeper then 20 feet, but he can not be sure.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 20, 2004)

Kinden relays his findings to the others.

"Looks like getting across with our armor and equipment will be pretty hard.  Even if we stripped down and left all our equipment here, the current will make swimming difficult.  I think we could get across if one of us strips down and swims across with a rope, and then held it help the others get across, but with the guards so close that will be dangerous.  Lenya and Aramil are right, we need a diversion."

"Or... we could try taking them out from here with missiles and magic.  We'd have the benefit of surprise."

Kinden's eyes burn with his desire for _freedom._


----------



## silentspace (Feb 20, 2004)

“Or, maybe, there’s another way.  What if we emptied our water skins and inflated them with air, then lowered ourselves into the water using the inflated water skins to keep us afloat.  Then we could float downstream under the cover of darkness for a short distance before coming out onto the river bank.  We'd avoid the guards entirely and flee into the forest.”

“What do you think, Crodatch?  If we did this, can your group come with us?  I don’t want to leave your people behind.”


----------



## Majin (Feb 23, 2004)

A small smile plays across Shadowleaf's lips at Kinden's mention of "cover of darkness." "To put your trust in the opposite of your benefactor is quite open minded of you cleric," he smirks. "Come, The Dark Goddess will guide us if you do indeed put your trust in her."

With that he begins to empty his waterskin.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2004)

Rather amused at the prospect of his tiny waterskin keeping him afloat, Xanthas will do as suggested and fill it with air.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 24, 2004)

Dylan follows the warrior's lead and uncorks his skin, taking a few mouthfulls of the much needed water and then emptying the rest into the wash.

_A crazy idea, definately, but better methinks than taking on those guards for sure!_


----------



## Majin (Feb 25, 2004)

OOC: Hey guys, Mith just e-mailed me and told me that he's been having problems logging in since the new server upgrade and everything, so he wanted me to relay that all to you so hopefully he'll get all this sorted out soon.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 25, 2004)

(OOC: thanks for lettin' us know mate. Am sure Mith will be back with us as soon as he can.  )


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 8, 2004)

The companions empty thier waterskins and fill them up with air, which is a little more dificult then it sounded at first, for sealing them ful was an issue. After resolving that problem, they found that they all had a boyant waterskin available... now all that they needed to do was figure out a way down.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 8, 2004)

"We could just jump,"  Xanthas says rather boldly, with a hint of boredom in his voice. He then gets down and surveys the cliff from the openning to the water, seeing if it is safe enough to climb down.

(Spot +1, take 20...?)


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 8, 2004)

xanthas looks down the cliff, and sees that it would be very difficult to climb down without a rope.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 8, 2004)

Dar offers his rope, looks at the river, wonders if he'll ever get dry again, murmurs a few words in dwarven to his hand, then says:
"Are you _sure_ these things will keep us afloat, even with armors and all? You know, i'd rather die in a less embarassing way."


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 8, 2004)

There is no assurances that they will work for the unarmed, much less the armored.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 9, 2004)

(OOC: Pelor has spoken ^^^   I think I just realized something, did someone already see if the cliff was traversable?   )


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Dar offers his rope, looks at the river, wonders if he'll ever get dry again, murmurs a few words in dwarven to his hand, then says:
> "Are you _sure_ these things will keep us afloat, even with armors and all? You know, i'd rather die in a less embarassing way."




"Beats me.  If you're not sure, then leave your stuff behind."  Kinden shrugs.  "Either way, I'm not going until I hear from Crodatch.  I made a promise to Crodatch I was going to free his family and his people from the sewers, and I intend to keep it.  Well Crodatch?  Do you think your people can escape this way?  Or is it too risky?"


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 9, 2004)

The orc-kin smiles at Kinden with a smile. 

"If'n yous don't be minden, I'll be waiten to see how it goes for you an' yours." the Orc looks towards the companions waterskins questionably.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

Kinden looks at Crodatch.  "Eh?  Don't worry about us, I'm talking about your people.  I don't think your people will be wearing heavy armor.  Do you think your people can escape this way, sneaking by the guards?  If the guards see them, they will be in danger."

"I only suggested the waterskins because some of this group are reluctant to fight.  Me, I want to fight, take out these guards, and leave an open path for Crodatch's people to escape.  As I suggested before, I think we should be able to take them out, with a combination of missiles, magic, and some warriors on the ground.  But I can't do it myself, and if the rest of you are unwilling, then hiding in the darkness holding on to waterskins is the best suggestion I have now.  I don't like the idea.  I think it puts Crodatch's people in too much danger."

Kinden finds a spot against the wall and rests, waiting for Crodatch to think about it.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> There is no assurances that they will work for the unarmed, much less the armored.




OOC:  Well, if the physics of this world are similar to ours it should work.  It's hard to sink air-filled objects (like life vests, for example).  At the very least it should give major bonuses to swim checks to stay above water.  That said, it's your game, Mith!


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 9, 2004)

OoC: True, but how many of the characters have taken rudimentary physics, or even played with boyancy and it's limitations before?

The orc, still smiling at the elf answers his concerns. "Well, I'll leave now, and bring the others back. The main issue for us was the grate, not the guards outside. Besides, it'll take me a good 8 hours round trip, not including preparation time, to get back here. You go, and I'll be worryen about me and mine."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> OoC: True, but how many of the characters have taken rudimentary physics, or even played with boyancy and it's limitations before?
> 
> The orc, still smiling at the elf answers his concerns. "Well, I'll leave now, and bring the others back. The main issue for us was the grate, not the guards outside. Besides, it'll take me a good 8 hours round trip, not including preparation time, to get back here. You go, and I'll be worryen about me and mine."




OOC: True enough.

Kinden nods at Crodatch and bids him farewell.  "I guess that settles it then.  I'm ready to go when the rest of you are.  One last thing though, should we try to check what's above and behind us on top of the cliff?  Lenya, maybe Midnight can take a look?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 10, 2004)

Xanthas, more than willing to take on the role of decoy yet again, takes an end of Dar's rope and ties it around his waist, also making sure Dar's end is secure.
"If I'm not across in..."  he stops himself. "Just hold the rope. Farwell, milady,"  he adds to Lenya with a wink.
With that, he starts to descend down the wall with his back to the guards.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 10, 2004)

*OOC:*


 Not only that, but the displacement of one gallon of air is not much and that's assuming that you were able to fill the waterskins completely, which you were not. One gallon of water = about 10 pounds of displacement. With the displacement of a normal person, who's 90% water, the actual weight left after displacement is only about 1-5% of the original weight of the person (depending on his mass-displacement ratio). Metel and other more dense items displace less water to thier weight, only having about 50% of their weight lessened by displacement, so infact, the 10 pounds gained by the gallon of displaced water would trully be close, and may not be enough, for some of the characters.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 10, 2004)

(OOC: But will be just fine for our kindof intrepid bard! *grin*)

Dylan seeing the brave warrior's offer, decides he'll wait to watch whether the fool will sink before he go's in after him.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 10, 2004)

The dwarf ties the rope to what's left of the grate's hinges, but doesn't let it go, should Xanthas need to get back up quickly.
He's eager to see how the human will fare once he reaches the river.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 10, 2004)

Aramil helps the others climbing the rope down and waits until he is the last to descend.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 10, 2004)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Aramil helps the others climbing the rope down and waits until he is the last to descend.



"No, please, let me be the last one. If I can't stay afloat, I'll need to climb back here, and find another way."


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 10, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "No, please, let me be the last one. If I can't stay afloat, I'll need to climb back here, and find another way."




I won't argue this matter, if you want to climb down last, I'll be second-last.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2004)

Lenya will send Midnight on another scouting mission, as suggested by Kinden, and climb down the rope carefully, once a few of her companions have taken the lead.


----------



## Majin (Mar 10, 2004)

Shadowleaf will follow suit, trusting that no matter what happens, Shar will protect him.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 10, 2004)

The waterskins seem to hold, as the companions cross. Ending up 30 feet down stream from where the guards were posted, but well before the bridge to the city, all of the companions note that no one seems to have noticed their escape. 

Midnight flies out to scout, but finds nothing out of the ordinary. The guards still watch the waters of the river, the elves watch the guards, and the woods watch the elves. Same as before.

How do you get your roppe back, or do you leave it where it's anchored on the grate?


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 10, 2004)

Above the cliff and behind the charaters is the wall to the city and the city itself.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 11, 2004)

Dar ties a rock to the free end of the rope and hurls it back into the tunnel, hoping the guards won't notice the rope in the morning and the orcs will make their escape with no trouble.

Completely uneasy in the water, the paladin will try to gain the northern bank downstream as soon as some plants or something will shield them from the guards.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

When the party has regrouped on the shore, Xanthas looks to the guards' camp with a murderous lust.
"Shall we set on them?"  he asks the other fighters of the party, keeping the apprehension out of his voice.


----------



## Majin (Mar 11, 2004)

Shadowleaf sighs quietly and stares up at the moon, squinting slightly in it's soft light.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 11, 2004)

Dylan sighs at the brute's suggestion  and replies Of course we should not. We need to get into the woods or into other cover and hide lest they call for help from within the city and we be captured.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

Xanthas takes notice of the bard with a look of dead calm. He cracks his knuckles and smiles, his eyes bereft of amusement.
_Coward._


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 11, 2004)

Maybe Dylan is right, and we should get to the woods for a while. We may also need to find something to eat...


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2004)

_“Although the elves didn't want to intervene, they might help us find nourishment in the woods. We should get away from the guards, out of the water and into the woods. Then proceed towards our goal.”_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 11, 2004)

"They're only doing their work. It's not their fault if the emperor is a madman. Let's fix it as soon as we can." says the dwarf, wringing out his beard.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

"Aye, Sir Dar,"  he says, crossing his arms and following the party where they will.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 11, 2004)

The party continues to the trees, which are just a short trip away. After going through the woods for a few hundred feet, a single elf gracefully lowers himself to the ground infront of them. 

The brown, shoulder leanth hair of the elf is tied behind it's promanent ears allowing all of the party to see his green eyes clearly. With his unstrung bow on his back, the longsword at his side, and the light elven chain under his brown tunic, it was odvious that he was armed and ready to face adversity with force, if necessary. 

"Greetings. We were wondering tif you would make the river tonight. My name is Alandrinial, and I'm here to offer you a hand if you require one."*Spoken in elven* 

With that, the elf bows with the expected grace of an elf and straightens up again. 

The group can see signs of others in the trees and on the ground, though only glimpses before they disappear behind trees, branches and leaves.


----------



## Majin (Mar 11, 2004)

Shadowleaf stares distrustfully as he looks upon another of his kind, but remains silent, awaiting one of the other Elvish speakers in the party to inform them of the Elf's offer.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2004)

Lenya answers in elvish, trying to speak the foreign words as good as she can. _“Thanks for your offer. The raven, that contacted your people earlier, had been sent by me. Lenya is my name. We barely escaped the guards in the city and made our way through the disgusting sewers. But still, we made it out alive. If you are willing to help us, we might need a few things, especially food for the upcoming journey.”_

Meanwhile, Midnight tells the others in common, what the elf and Lenya are saying.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 12, 2004)

Xanthas shuffles about noncommittally, avoiding eye contact with the elf.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2004)

Dylan hastily offers And your offer of help is also gratefully accepted. Do you perhaps know of a bath or pool to wash in? The bard wrings out his shirt of the cold water it had soaked up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 12, 2004)

"Don't you think it'd be more polite if you spoke in a language we all can understand?" asks Darhaan in common.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 12, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The party continues to the trees, which are just a short trip away. After going through the woods for a few hundred feet, a single elf gracefully lowers himself to the ground infront of them.
> 
> The brown, shoulder leanth hair of the elf is tied behind it's promanent ears allowing all of the party to see his green eyes clearly. With his unstrung bow on his back, the longsword at his side, and the light elven chain under his brown tunic, it was odvious that he was armed and ready to face adversity with force, if necessary.
> 
> ...




Kinden extends his hand.  "Hello Alandrinial, I am Kinden.  Thank you for your hospitality.  If we could rest the night with you, that would be helpful."

"The grate looked like it had been freshly repaired, and the presence of the guards lead me to wonder if others have escaped this way also..?  We encountered more refugees in the sewers, who will be following in eight hours or so, I hope."

Kinden looks around, hoping to get a better look at the elves.  [Does Kinden know anything about elves near the city?]


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 12, 2004)

To the other elves in the party, it's odvious that the elf in front of them is a Wilder, or Wood elf. Whty it was directly outside the city was another issue. The closest elven comunity was still some distance away, and that one was of Origin Elves, or High elves. Wilders ussually did not bother to learn any other language but theirs and elvish, for they rarely left their forests, and those that visited their forests were rarely allowed to live long enough to speak, much less teach them their language.

The elf first looks to Lenya and responds to her. *"Yes, well met. We did nto want to reveal ourselves to the city. I'm sure you understand." He then looks towards Kinden and continues, answering his question, "We have not seen anyone escape through the vent that you had used, other then you. If it was new, then it was placed there before our arival. Now, as to you needs, they will be met, including suppies, food, and water to wash in. Please, follow me."

* Spoken in Elvish still.

With that, the elf turned his back to the party and starts to walk away from the river in a ground eating pace.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 12, 2004)

Xanthas will follow the party and hang back with Dar.
"'Fraid I'm not much of a linguist,"  he admits to his dwarven counterpart quietly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 16, 2004)

Murmuring something about how much he longs for the dawn so he can dry his bones in the sun, Darhhan follows the elves and the party.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2004)

Midnight still translates for the others, so they know what is being said.

_“Of course we understand.”_

     Lenya then follows the elf with the group.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

Just as dawn reached the sky, the companions find themselves in yet another clearing. THis one, however is full of a compsite made of 4 lean-toos that suround a large, smokless fire. On the fire are 3 spits with various forest animals roasting on them. Besides the fire are a 4 wooden platters full of prepared vegibles. 

"Here is the shelter, the food and the warmth that was promised to you. Traveling supplies have been left in each of the huts, and there is a spring to the north, in that direction, for you to wash in. I wish you luck on your expadision." (still in elvish). With that the elf moves to leave.

The other elves that you had glimpsed had not been seen since the first hour of the treck to the clearing.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2004)

Lenya is a bit surprised at the sight of the camp, that seems to have been specifically prepared for them.

_“This almost looks like you have been waiting for us? Did you know of our escape beforehand?”_

Once the elf has left, Lenya will go to the spring to wash the icky sewer smell from herself.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

THe lef nods back to her. "Only since your bird had informed us." He then left.

Lenya finds the fresh water spring with little problem and washes herself in the warm cascading waters.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

With outrageous flamboyance, Dylan bows to the departing Elf and offers Many thanks my elven friend!  and then turning sharply toward the meats roasting over the fire, swiftly forgets the man and his aide and thinks more about the grumbling his empty stomach had been making.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 16, 2004)

The lf neither responds to the flamboyance or the words, but that does not even faze Dylan's mind as he finds the perfectly roasted venison, rabbit and pork. digging in his dagger to cut a steaming slice of the meat to a large leaf that seemed to have been placed nearby for the purpose of saving the hands from burning grease, Dylan finds the meat fills his gullate satisfactorily.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 17, 2004)

Xanthas helps himself to the food, and after dinner he goes to the spring to wash up.
Assuming all goes according to his plans, he will then go to sleep under one of the makeshift shelters.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2004)

_“I'm almost feeling like a human again,”_ Lenya says, when she comes back from the spring. She then sits down with the others to enjoy the meal, the elves had prepared for them.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 17, 2004)

Aramil follows the others to the spring first and then for the meal...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 17, 2004)

Dar reluctantly washes himself in the spring, then looks for a quiet place to pray to the rising sun.
_Pelor, Lightbringer and Nurturer of Life, I pray to you from this land broken by hate and madness, let me be the arm that strike at your command, let me the helping hand that rekindles hope where darkness fall, let me be the hammer of justice and the shield of faith. Help me bring forth your will and resist the forces that would want me to fall, be they outside or inside, like my pride and my anger. Forgive if I'm not always respectful, but you know what are the true ways of my heart. Help me be the shining beacon of virtue you'd want me to be._
And as he stands up after the prayer, Darhaan feels a warmth inside, a searing light that shines through his whole body and mind, and remains like a loving embrace around him.
With a smile of pure happiness, rarely seen on his face, the dwarf bows to the rising sun, saying only "Thank you, my lord.".

When he's back with the others he's cheerful like you never saw him, and grabs the meat with great appetite.

OOC: now Dar's lay on hand and divine grace are fully effective.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 17, 2004)

The morning passes without incedent. Everyone who wants to be cleaner can be, and those that eat do so with no ill effect. 

The wizards in the group find time to study spells and rest and even pen down some revelations that they have had from the swamps (the 2 new spells), and place them comprehensibly in their spellbooks. 

Tiem passes in the shadows of the trees, the peace of the woods seemingly unconcerned with the changes in the land of the so-called intellegent.









*OOC:*


This may seem rather quick, but really it isn't. You all have gained yet another level, bringing you to 3rd level... if only barely.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 18, 2004)

Lenya has slept well and her mood has improved drastically since the sewer trip. She enjoys the fresh air outside in the forest and her face bears a happy smile, when she dresses up in her comfortable travel clothing in the morning. It seems like the memories of the past days have been washed away with the dirt in the spring.

_“So now that we got over this first obstacle, do we know which way we have to go to find this Oracle we are heading to? And, umm, do we have any idea where we should bring the information, once we get it? I remember him saying, we should bring it there, but that won't be possible after all now, would it?”_


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 19, 2004)

*OOC:*


I have to go back to get the information that I had told you earlier... If I don't get it by this evening and someone else takes the time to find it, let us all know and we'll continue.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 19, 2004)

The scale of the map is much larger, and it seems that the Oracle is nearly 10 leagues away from the city, proper! The map shows it to the west, towards Old Solmaria, and also has marked on it different tereitories that would need to be crossed, including 2 humanoid ranges (one ogre, the other orcish), an elven forest, and an aerie, whatever that means. 

Besides that map is a letter to the oracle herself/hisself.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 20, 2004)

Kinden eats quietly and washes himself.  In the morning he lays the map out for the others.

OOC: Don't have my stuff just now, will update character later...


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 23, 2004)

Aramil takes a look at the map, and smiles at the thought of getting some action along the way. It doesn't look we are that far, does it? He wonders if the word "aerie" reminds he of anything he might have read from his books.

Do we need to update PCs straight away?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2004)

_“Probably some kind of home for a larger population of birds or maybe the individual birds are larger than the population? I mean, if it's specifically mentioned, it or its inhabitants must have a significant size.”_


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 29, 2004)

Dylan stepped over to the map and tried to make sense of it. He had a general idea of the lands about the capital city, but had never actually ventured outside of them. And so, in uncharacteristic fashion, decided to keep any comments to himself and slapping the elf gently, yet good naturedly on his shoulder and sits apart form the others, tuning his lute, making sure it wasn't too damaged.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 29, 2004)

After the path is clear, at least for the moment, Lenya packs her belongings and is soon ready to continue the journey, which hopefully will be more pleasant now.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2004)

Dar sits shapening his axe with great satisfaction.
"I think we'd better worry about one problem at a time. Now I'd like to do something to repay our hosts for their hospitality, but I have no idea what they would appreciate. Has any of you some advice to give? Then I'll be ready to go. The sun is shining over our mission."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2004)

Seeing members of his party making ready to leave, Xanthas sits up and prepares himself as well. He pretends not to have heard Dar's pronouncement of repayment and hospitality.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2004)

_“I'm pretty sure they help us, because they know what we are up to and want to help us reach our goal. I don't know how they would react to offering them a repay for their hospitality. Anyways, I think they're gone already.”_


----------



## silentspace (Mar 30, 2004)

Kinden nods at Lenya and Dar.  "Yes, they have already helped us, even though helping us would gain the enmity of Solmaria, as we are clearly refugees from there.  I too would like to thank them.  And I wish to speak with them of other matters."

"Their presence so near the city does not bode well, and I fear there might be much bloodshed soon.  If we let them know there is a possibility that we can end this without bloodshed, perhaps we can delay it, and hopefully make it unnecessary."

"Also, I would like to ask them if they have any news from the city itself, of Hitorum and his friend, or of the innkeepers..."

Kinden stares off into the sky for a moment, his face peaceful and contemplative.  Then a look of grim determination fills his features.

"And if our journey does not end in a peaceful resolution, I would like to tell them that I wish to return here and fight by their side."


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 30, 2004)

Then that'll be your decision alone. "I" will be finding somewhere far from here - a place very safe and free of this Empire's taint. To hell with wars. 

Dylan hops from his perch in the same movement slinging his lute across his back and stands in as much a dramatic posture as possible. 

But enough of the future. Which way do we go from here?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 30, 2004)

Xanthas rolls his eyes at the display of melodrama. He stands and walks past Dylan, purposefully bumping into him by accident, on his way to the edge of the clearing, to do whatever he feels like until the rest of the group is ready to move on. He practices swinging his sword at dead trees, for starters.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 30, 2004)

"An old dwarven adage says: 'Failure is not an option'. Rather than planning what to do if our mission fails, let's do our best to make it succeed."
As he stands up and puts away his whetstone, with the sun shining on the golden tattoo on his forehead, Darhaan's determination is almost palpable. All those around him are filled with a vague sense of boldness, as he fasten the axe to his back and says: "Let's go."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "An old dwarven adage says: 'Failure is not an option'. Rather than planning what to do if our mission fails, let's do our best to make it succeed."




"I am confident we will succeed in our mission in getting to the Oracle.  However, I don't know what the Oracle will say, so I can't know what the outcome will be.  Indeed, that is why we are going to the Oracle in the first place, to find out, no?"

"But I take it no one here can track or find the elves?"

If no one says anything, and Kinden is not able to speak with the elves to prevent bloodshed or find out the fate of their helpers, then he'll continue on, following the map.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 31, 2004)

The bump from Xanthas almost caused the bard to stumble and fall and were it not for his natural sense of balance, he would have looked a fool. But, as it were, he used his natural grace to recover swiftly and look good at the same time, all the while scowling at the brutish warrior.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 31, 2004)

*OOC:*


Had a short vacation, but I'm back now... let me catch up with the post and I'll update the thread ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 7, 2004)

Kinden quietly studies the others.  "Well, now that we're out of the sewers, safe for now from our pursuers, maybe this is a good time for introductions.  We're all strangers, thrust into this situation, some of us unwillingly, it appears.  But if we are to travel together, I'd like to learn more about you and travel as friends rather than strangers.  So here is a little about myself."

"I am Kinden Sunstriker, an elf, as you can plainly see, from the forests far south of Yountinhil.  I grew up worshipping the elven gods, and practiced my archery, hoping to live my life by their example.  But then, at the tender age of 70, I witnessed war with my own eyes.  I was forever changed by the sights of death and carnage.  I decided to leave my tribe and devote my life to Pelor, Healer and Bringer of Light."

"I am no warrior, or adventurer.  I came to Solmaria to be a peaceful priest.  I have some small skill with the bow, but not so much as my brethren who follow the elven gods do.  Nonetheless I willingly take up this mission, to help the oppressed."

Kinden looks at the others, waiting to see what their reaction will be.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 7, 2004)

"Well spoken, Kinden. My name is Darhaan (and you all can notice a deep guttural sound where the 'h' is) Fire-Beard, son of Dartak of the Reafenheims, but if you can't pronunce it, please keep on calling me simply Dar." He says, frowning a little, which has a curious effect on the tattoo on his forehead.
"I am a Sunwarrior, and I have been educated in Cuthland, where I lived since the Sun Lord called me. I had just finished my training when the first news about the new laws in Solmaria reached my temple.  I thought there was going to be some trouble, especially for poor folks, and I came to help non-human people escape the empire without paying that absurd tax, or becoming slaves. I heard from a family of half-orcs that there was going to be a meeting of rebels at the Sleeping Maiden and I went hoping to bring a bit of good sense in it. The rest I think you know."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 7, 2004)

_“Well, I'm Lenya, as you should know by now. And as you also will have noticed, I am a magic-user. I have heard many interesting stories from travellers when I was still at home and one day the urge to see them with my own eyes grew too strong to resist it any longer. So I started my journey, which has lasted well over a year now. I came to Faunt, shortly before these ridiculous laws have been proclaimed and it was a mere coincidence, that I had my room in the tavern, where the meeting took place, which made us into companions. You know the rest.”_


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 7, 2004)

(thinking within himself... _Tsk, cute girl... magic she says, but she should say tricks. Not even close to know what high elven magic could do._ For a moment Aramil wonders how he was able to think this instead of just saying...)

I am Aramil, son of Latheril and Lady Selian of the noble elven family of Galanodel, from the timber woods of the north east. Short of speech, if you wouldn't mind....


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 7, 2004)

Xanthas remains antisocial while everyone introduces themselves formally. He continues to busy himself with his sword techniques with a theatrical flourish, to better help him with ignoring everyone.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 13, 2004)

Dylan sat and watched as each of his companions introduced themselves and waited for what he felt was the appropriate moment to make a dazzling introduction.

Then he remembered that he'd already done so back in the tavern. He also surmised that any further intro would be wasted on a crowd like these. 

So he nodded to each of the party members in turn and started singing a soft luluby about baby rabbits and moon flowers.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC: OKay Chaps and Chappesses. It seems Mith' has taken a hiatus without notice. Do we want to see if we can't find some kindly GM to try to take this game over? I would hate to see it dissapear.....


----------



## Majin (Apr 24, 2004)

OOC: I wouldn't be opposed to this if someone would pick things up. Though it might change things considerably as this was Mith's homebrew world IIRC. <shrug> Shadowleaf will continue sulking in the shadows until we're rescued by a new DM or Mith's miraculous return.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd like nothing more than to see Xanthas live...


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 28, 2004)

That would be ok for me, but I'd definitely prefer to wait longer and see if Mithreander comes back. I am sure he would let us know if he cannot go on with the adventure.


----------



## Mithreander (May 6, 2004)

Life has been hecktic... and thatnk you for waiting. I'm not sure when I'll have an opertunity to start this up again, but I'm hoping that it'll be within the next month (hired new help for work, but it takes time to bring them up to speed).

Cheers... and I'm trully sorry for the delay.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2004)

Hey, hey, who's that. 

No problem, Mith, no problem at all!
It would be cool, if we can continue eventually, tho.

Good luck! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## deadestdai (May 7, 2004)

LIke I said in our other game mate, I'm happy to wait. Just nice to know you hadn't given up on us is all. 

Looking forward to carrying this on.


----------



## Mithreander (May 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll pick it up as soon as I can!


----------



## silentspace (May 7, 2004)

Dropping out.  Good luck guys.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope we will get some kind of notification if you start the adventure back!


----------

